# Cannondale Flash F1 (Alu)



## Flasher (21. November 2009)

Hi People! 

Bin neu hier und wollte mal wissen, ob mir jemand was zum Flash F1 (Alu) sagen kann. Ich meine jetzt weniger was zu Gewicht, Federweg, Komponenten etc., sondern mehr was zum Fahrverhalten.

Vielleicht hat einer ja schon ein paar Infos zu mir!? 

Thanx


----------



## husta (27. November 2009)

helooo ,
Sie haben mehr auf diesen Link
http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/10/CE/model-0FS1.html

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (28. November 2009)

naja ich hab mir n flash f3 bestellt. leider bis dato auch noch nicht gefahren. die alu flashs gehen wohl gut weg, von dem her soll meins erst auf ende jahr kommen. wie sieht das bei dir aus?

ist sichen n hammerteil, wenngleich ich mir nicht zu viel aus dem ganzen save zeug mache, denke das man das nicht so wirklich merkt. das die cd rahmen erste sahne sind ist ja sowiso bekannt. man wird sehn


----------



## husta (28. November 2009)

Las ich in einem USA-Forum, hat noch nicht einmal dort angekommen zu speichern, ich denke, dass nach dem neuen Jahr, dass feadbeck über ihn gefunden,


----------



## TAILor (29. November 2009)

ah das hört sich ja gut an!

klar die ausstattung bzw preis/leistung ist denke ich beim f1 noch besser als beim f3 

denke mal die dt laufräder sind min so gut wie mavic. 

hast es in weiß geordert?

bitte um detailfotos sobald es soweit ist


----------



## TAILor (29. November 2009)

stimmt, gibts "nur" in weiß, sieht aber hammer aus, das cd-weiß

ja seh ich auch so. jo bilder wären dann geil, ich hoffe das ich auch schnellstmögl zu dem bike komme


----------



## TAILor (29. November 2009)

stimmt, gibts "nur" in weiß, sieht aber hammer aus, das cd-weiß

ja seh ich auch so. jo bilder wären dann geil, ich hoffe das ich auch schnellstmögl zu dem bike komme


----------



## husta (29. November 2009)

:d


----------



## TAILor (29. November 2009)

jeah


----------



## TAILor (12. Dezember 2009)

pam pam endlich da














Gewicht spielt keine Rolle!


----------



## Kanonental (12. Dezember 2009)

Super Rad! Und sehr schick noch dazu Ich hatte auch überlegt, ob ich mir dieses Rad kaufe, hab mich aber dann doch für ein F4 er Auslaufmodell entschieden! Fährt sich super! Viel Spaß mit der MAschine 

MfG Kanonental


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (13. Dezember 2009)

ja da kann ich dir nur zustimmen

ich find auch das unterrohr echt schön gebogen, läuft nach oben hin spitz zu. würd mir über weiße fotos freuen

ich hab die fotos in meine gallerie geladen und dann im beitrag verlinkt.


----------



## carofem (15. Dezember 2009)

@Flasher hübsches Radl trotzdem würde mich mal das komplette Gewicht der Rakete interessieren.


----------



## fuzzball (16. Dezember 2009)

Flasher schrieb:


> Mit diesen Änderungen hat es nun ein Gewicht von ziemlich genau *11 kg.*
> 
> Für ein Alu-Hardtail mit Tacho, Flaschenhaltern etc.* nicht allzu viel*. Es wird nie ein Carbon-Flash sein oder werden, aber dafür kostet es auch noch nicht einmal 1/3 davon!



Alu ist keine Entschuldigung für 3kg Unterschied (der Rahmen wiegt nur 400gr mehr), aber dafür bietet es noch genug Potential, schönes Flash 

Ich bin mal so frei  und poste die Bilder für dich


----------



## TAILor (16. Dezember 2009)

echt wünderschönes Radl!


----------



## Kanonental (16. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Rad! Glückwunsch! Aber 11kg kommen mir etwas sehr schwer vor... Aber sonst top Rad! Viel Spaß damit!  

MfG Kanonental


----------



## David_B (6. Januar 2010)

Kann denn einer der Alu-Flash-Fahrer etwas zu S.A.V.E sagen? Hat das am Alu überhaupt irgendeinen Effekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_B (6. Januar 2010)

Bestellt hab ich ein F2 ohnehin schon, es würde mich jedoch interessieren, was mich da erwartet. Probefahrt habe ich halt keine gemacht und bin ein wenig gespannt, was mich dann Ende Februar erwartet.


----------



## elanniel (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo, habe bisher immer nur fleißig mitgelesen und wollte mich mit den folgenden Bildern meines Neuerwerbs einmal bedanken. Mir waren die hier geposteten Bilder jedenfalls eine tolle Entscheidungshilfe.

Und zumindest mit der Kurbel und der weißen CR hab ich das F1 noch nirgendwo gefunden. 

Das Gewicht liegt übrigens inkl. der schweren Pedale bei genau 10,6 Kg. Rahmengröße XL.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## michbecks (19. Januar 2010)

Servus Jungs.

Überlege auch beim F1 zuzuschlagen. Das Teil sieht richtig gut aus!!!!!!!

Wie fährt sich denn das gute Stück? 
Kam bisher noch nicht dazu in den Laden zu gehen und mal probezusitzen :-(
Und Test konnte ich auch noch keine finden.

Will aber im April zuschlagen ...

Habt Ihr es zum UVP bekommen oder war da noch ein bißchen Spielraum?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## elanniel (20. Januar 2010)

....so, hier nochmal ein kleiner Nachschlag an Bildern. Hab die originalen Trigger noch gegen die Redwin getauscht und alles mal richtig eingestellt. Für mich farblich nunmehr ein perfektes Cockpit.

@ michbecks: Zum Fahrverhalten kann ich insofern nicht viel sagen, als dass ich eigentlich der Rennradfraktion angehöre bzw. bisher ausschließlich angehörte. Das F1 als Hardtail ist für mich daher auch eher konsequent. Ins Gelände hab ich's bis jetzt wetterbedingt noch nicht geschafft. Die Lefty spricht aber auch auf der Straße sehr fein an, wenngleich ich sie ziemlich hart fahre. Mir macht das F1 bisher einen riesen Spaß. Fährt sich insgesamt sehr direkt, mit viel Rückmeldung und ohne schwammig zu wirken. Im Vergleich zu meinem SuperSix eine richtige Spaßmaschine und überhaupt gar kein Quäldingens .

Allgemein gibt es zu Cannondale vielleicht noch zu sagen, dass deren Räder generell ziemlich lang bauen, jedenfalls auch das F1, was mir bei knapp 1.92 m auch sehr entgegenkommt 

Gruß
Daniel

P.S. Wenn jemand die Bilder irgendwie für alle (auch Nichtmitglieder) sichtbar machen könnte, wäre das klasse. Danke.


----------



## elanniel (20. Januar 2010)

...vergessen:

Preislich geht sicher immer etwas. Bei mir waren es ca. 15 %. Was ich fair finde. Leben sollen die Händler ja auch noch können 

Ich hab übrigens mal die EK's erspäht. Zumindest beim teuersten Flash waren es ca. 35 % weniger...

Daniel


----------



## 4adime (20. Januar 2010)

bedenke dabei das es sich um einen Preis handelt wo du die MwSt noch dazu addiert wird !


----------



## michbecks (20. Januar 2010)

Danke, das hilft mir schonmal weiter.
Ist echt ein richtig schönes Bike!

Werde dann demnächst mal zum Händler pilgern und schauen was sich ergibt 

Und werde natürlich berichten falls ich zuschlage!!!!


----------



## elanniel (20. Januar 2010)

Oh, das würde ja bedeuten, dass bei meinem Ausgangsbeispiel nur etwas mer als 20 % für den Händler an Spielraum drin sind, jedenfalls wenn er nicht draufzahlen will.

Da bekomme ich ja nun fast ein schlechtes Gewissen...

Daniel


----------



## hebolaco (1. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute.  http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws-bericht.asp?NewsID=257   Interessante Seite.  Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## Marius210686 (4. Februar 2010)

hallo ,kann mein flash f1 morgen endlich bei meinem händler abholen nach 3 monaten ware zeit ! beim preis ist sicherlich was drin ,man muss nur mal nett mit seinem händler verhandeln dann geht das schon.war bei deinem flash die kurbel und die bremsen schon serien maßig dran ,oder ist das custum made ? habe ich so noch nicht gesehen ! meins bekommt noch eine rote marta sl bremse und x.0 twister .so bald ich es da habe werde ich mal ein paar bilder machen und es auch mal zur schau stellen.bremse und twister liegen hier schon seit 2 monaten rum fehlt nur irgend wie noch das bike dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elanniel (4. Februar 2010)

Bremsen (Elixier CR 185), Trigger (X.O redwin) und Kurbel (SI SL) habe ich nachträglich rangebastelt (Letztere ranbasteln lassen ). Die hätte mir der Händler auch sicher nicht als Gratiszugabe mit anbieten können. Kostet neu nämlich leider soviel wie das halbe Bike! In der Bucht gehen die aber auch gern mal nur für gut die Hälfte weg.

Zwischenzeitlich liegt noch ein Superlogic hier rum. Bin mit dem Originalen nicht so gut klar gekommen. Hoffe die 8 cm mehr in der Breite und die etwas andere Kröpfung bringen was - beim Lenker  .

Wenn mir jetzt noch einer die Entscheidung abnehmen könnte, ob eine KS i950 Sinn macht und auch optisch passt oder ich doch einfach nur ne leichte Carbon-Sattelstütze ranschrauben soll, wäre mir sehr geolfen!!

Viel Spaß bei der Abholung und viel Glück beim Verhandeln morgen.

Unbedingt Bilder posten!

hier nochmal meins beim Frieren:


----------



## Marius210686 (4. Februar 2010)

verhandelt hatte ich schon ! ich habe schon einen guten preis bekommen das habe ich ja schon bei der bestellung gemacht ,das hatte sich eigentlich auf eine frage oben bezogen! wie geht das denn die bilder hier hin zu posten? habe bis jetzt nur welche immer ins foto album geladen.


----------



## Marius210686 (4. Februar 2010)

was ist den bitte die bucht ?ist übrigens ein sehr schickes cd elanniel!!


----------



## elanniel (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo Marius,

Fotos kann man einfügen, indem man sich im Fotoalbum zunächst den Code anzeigen lässt und ihn dann hier in das Textfeld kopiert. Hab ich aber auch erst heute rausbekommen 

Ich dachte die Bucht wäre ein gängiger Begriff aber vielleicht liege ich da völlig falsch... eBay wird's auch noch genannt 

Und danke für die Blumen. Bin stets für Anregungen offen. Das Gewicht würde ich halt gern noch drücken. Mit leichterer Sattelstütze, anderem Sattel, Pedalen, ner XTR Kassette und dem hier herumliegenden Lenker käme ich auf ziemlich genau 9.8 Kg. Kostet aber nochmal knapp 600,- Hab für die Kurbel samt Lager schon 600,- bezalt, was "nur" 250g gebracht hat, dafür ist sie aber auch soooo schön 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Marius210686 (5. Februar 2010)

also die xtr kassette würde ich nicht umbedingt nehmen ,die ist zwar schön leicht aber hat auch einen schönen verschleiß ! ; ). ein schöner sattel wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht z.b von tune den speedn... oder so was in der art spart noch mal gut gewicht ein oder ein neuer lrs .

verkaufe noch meine avid elixir r bremse mit carbon hebeln und die x.9 shifter ,falls jemand interesse hat einfach eine pn an mich! 


gruß marius


----------



## elanniel (5. Februar 2010)

Speedneedle hab ich auch schon in die engere Auswahl genommen. Wobei hier noch so ein 100g Carbonsattel aus Hongkong rumschwirrt. Hat mich bei eBay inkl. Versand fette 40  gekostet  War fürs Rennrad gedacht aber eigentlich...

Wo bleiben die Bilder? Schon abgeholt? Wieviel hast Du bezahlt?


----------



## Marius210686 (5. Februar 2010)

wird heute abend erst abgeholt ,die mÃ¼ssen das erst noch zusammen bauen! bilder kommen morgen erst ,will erst meine marta und die anderen schaltgriffe dran bauen und einstellen.habe 2049â¬ fÃ¼r das gute stÃ¼ck gezahlt und du ???


----------



## elanniel (5. Februar 2010)

2.100,- allerdings inklusive des Upgrades auf die elixier cr carbon mit jew. 185er Scheiben sowie der Kosten des Umbaus für die Kurbel. 

Luftpümpchen. Flaschenhalter sowie Ersatzschlauch und sonstigen Nippes gabs auch noch dazu.

Dürfte somit im Ergebnis auf irgendwas um die 1.900,- kommen. Bin zufrieden


----------



## Marius210686 (5. Februar 2010)

ja das ist doch mal ne top preis ! so meins ist jetzt auch gerade fertig geworden mit den umbau arbeiten an bremse und schaltung ,man bin ich glücklich das ,das teil endlich zuhause steht ! jetzt muss nur noch das wetter sich mal bessern und der meter hohe schnee verschwinden das ich den ersten ausritt mal machen kann . bilder folgen morgen ist mir jetzt zu spät geworden ! ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michbecks (6. Februar 2010)

Moin Jungs.

Darf man mal fragen wo Ihr Eure Bikes gekauft habt?
Vielleicht ist ja ein guter Händler in meiner Nähe dabei 
Komme aus dem Rhein Main Gebiet!

Danke


----------



## Marius210686 (6. Februar 2010)

habe meines in lippstadt gekauft !die sachen die es so noch dazu gab hatte ich nicht  mit dabei gezÃ¤hlt ,komme trozdem nicht ganz auf 1900â¬ .


----------



## Marius210686 (6. Februar 2010)




----------



## Marius210686 (6. Februar 2010)

Hier die bilder von meinem Cd. Habe ich gestern noch etwas modifiziert.


----------



## Marius210686 (6. Februar 2010)

Ach so der Sattel hat noch nicht die richtige höhe bevor vorher schon irgend welche anmerkungen kommen!!! ; )

Gruß Marius


----------



## Marius210686 (6. Februar 2010)

Flaschenhalter fehlen auch noch ,weiß noch nicht welche ich nehmen soll !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (6. Februar 2010)

wow sau fesches teil! gratuliere, ah das cd weiß macht ja echt gut was her.


----------



## Marius210686 (6. Februar 2010)

life sind das noch tausend mal besser aus, als auf den bildern finde ich.meine ich zumindest


----------



## Marius210686 (6. Februar 2010)

Gewicht des bikes grade mal gewogen ,so wie es auf den bildern zu sehen ist 10.15 kg.Rahmengröße M .


----------



## elanniel (6. Februar 2010)

Gratulation! Schönes Rad. Insbesondere die Marta passt perfekt. Flaschenhalter würde ich aus Carbon nehmen. Nicht wegen des Gewichts sondern wegen der Optik. Ist einfach mehr mit möglich. Von CYXS gibts welche in weiß. Die sähen klasse aus. Ich hab die in schwarz von meinem Rennrad geborgt.

Miss doch bitte mal die Länge des Sattelrohrs von der Mitte des Tretlagers bis zur Oberkannte der Sattelklemme. Ich habe einen XL Rahmen. Der macht dann wohl auch den Gewichtsunterschied aus. Obwohl meine Bremse wegen der 185er Scheiben auch noch schwerer sein dürfte.

Mein Rad habe ich übrigens in Ravensburg gekauft. Kenn den Chefmechaniker zwar sehr gut aber reden lässt sich mit denen immer.

Viel Spaß beim ersten Ausritt.


----------



## vdrsilver (6. Februar 2010)

Zwischenfrage: Laut Katalog und Homepage heißt es bei den Seiten, wo F1-3 vorgestellt werden, daß es die Bikes auch in "J" (= Jumbo) gibt. Die Geometriedatentabellen gehen für dieses Bikes aber nur bis "X". Was gilt denn nun? Weiß jemand, ob es das F1-F3 auch in "J" gibt. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir das F3 als Basisbike zu holen, um es dann nach und nach zu verbessern. Bin 47, 195cm lang, Schrittlänge 98 und möchte eine zu starke Sattelüberhöhung vermeiden. Noch eine Frage: Was ist das absolute no go an dem F3, was würdet ihr als erstes austauschen (damit ich was zum Verhandeln beim Kauf habe). Ich dachte, ich mache keinen neuen Faden auf, sondern stelle die Fragen mal hier, weil sich hier wohl die meisten Kenner tummeln.


----------



## elanniel (6. Februar 2010)

Jumbo gibt's schon auch. Meins is XL und ich habe bei 1.92 exakt die selbe Schrittlänge.

Irgendwo hab ich die Geometriedaten mal gefunden, jedenfalls dürften die des Trail die gleichen sein. Da die Head Tube bei jedoch 5 cm längerer Seat Tube jeweils die gleiche Länge hat wird die Überhöhung gleich sein. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Fatty noch höher als die Lefty baut... dann ginge Deine Rechnung vielleicht auf.

Das Oberrohr ist beim Jumbo 1 cm länger dürfte jedoch fast waagerecht verlaufen. Ob das noch aussieht???

Ich rate also zum XL!

Was den Rest angeht - im Nachhinein ist immer teurer. Also lieber gleich zu Anfang mehr Geld ausgeben. Sind ja auch "nur" knapp 500,- wenn man gut verhandelt. Das steckst Du später locker rein. Das F1 bietet auch noch genug Möglichkeiten die Kohle rauszuhauen. Zudem finde ich, dass 'ne Lefty an ein Cannondale gehört...


----------



## vdrsilver (6. Februar 2010)

..hey danke für die schnelle Antwort. An die Lefty (und die weiße Lackierung - gibt es eigentlich keine schlichten Bikes mehr?) müßte ich mich erst gewöhnen. Eigentlich reicht die Fatty für mich, die Lefty wäre wohl oversized, in meinem Alter sind keine wirklichen Hardcoreeinsätze mehr drin. Vermutlich wäre ich aber nicht der erste, der mit Material rumfährt, das er nicht wirklich nutzt. Also mal sehen (man darf sich die Bilder vom F1 nicht zu lange anschauen). Meinst du, daß man wirklich mehr als 500 Euro in das F3 stecken muß, um (von der Gabel abgesehen) bei den Parts auf etwa dem Niveau des F1 zu landen? Wenn ich dich recht verstanden habe, ist (ganz leienhaft gesagt) der Abstand zum Boden bis zum Lenker bei X und J der gleiche? Mein Händler sagte mir übrigens, daß es mit einer Lefty einfacher wäre, vorne etwas höher zu bauen. Sorry, wieder viele Fragen, will den Faden hier nicht mißbrauchen; Antwort wäre dennoch nett.


----------



## Marius210686 (6. Februar 2010)

flaschenhalter habe ich mir heute noch besorgt nen schonen carbon cd halter ! bilder kommmen noch ! das sattelrohr messe ich morgen mal ,und gebe dir dann mal die maße durch! 

gruß marius


----------



## Marius210686 (6. Februar 2010)

hi,alsoich muss elanniel zustimmen ,ich würde an deiner stelle auch lieber das f1 nehmen ,kenne das nur zu gut das einem  nach kürzester zeit die etwas minder wertigen komponenten nicht mehr ausreichen und man auf die top gruppe ausweicht .zu dem thema oversized bei der lefty meinst du denk ich mal den federweg von 110 mm der ist schon etwas viel ,den brauchen  die meisten glaub ich nicht ! 80 mm reichen voll kommen aber etwas mehr sind natürlich kofortabler und man hat mehr reserven.an ein cd gehört enweder eine lefty oder eine fatty was anderes geht gar nicht !!!!!!! ich tendiere eher zur lefty .; )

gruß marius


----------



## elanniel (7. Februar 2010)

@vdrsilver: Ja, der Abstand Lenker - Boden dürfte bei gleicher Gabel egal ob J oder XL derselbe sein.

Die Lefty hat klar 3 cm mehr Federweg, da ich nicht weiß, wie die Fatty sonst baut, kann ich da keine Angaben machen, aber es spricht schon viel dafür, dass Du mit der LEfty Deinem Ziel, den Lenker im Verhältnis zum Sattel höher zu bekommen, klar näher kommst. Um noch höher zu bauen, würde sich demzufolge die 140er Lefty anbieten aber die kostet natürlich wieder extra.

Oversized sind 110 mm Federweg der Lefty des F1 auch sicher nicht. Ich wurde das fast als Minimum bezeichnen. 80 dürften eigentlich nur für Schotter und leichte Wald- Feldwege reichen.

Die Komponenten des F3 unterscheiden sich jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig von denen des F1. Von Austauschen "müssen" kann daher kaum die Rede sein. Preislich sollte das für etwa 400-500 gehen (Außer der Gabel natürlich die kostet einzeln so knapp nen Tausender, glaube ich.

Ich denke, dass Du mit dem F3 so wie es angeboten wird, auch durchaus zufrieden sein würdest....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vdrsilver (7. Februar 2010)

@elaniel: je länger ich die Bilder von z. B. deinem F1 anschaue, desto mehr gefällt es mir. Mittlerweile finde ich auch das Weiß klasse. Allerdings, wenn ich deine Sattelüberhöhung sehe, wird mir Angst und Bange. Entscheidend wird sein, wie ich auf dem Bike sitze und wie es sich dann tatsächlich einrichten läßt. Leider haben die hiesigen Händler (Wien) noch keines in XL bekommen (auch nicht F2 oder F3), mich aber auf die Liste der Interessenten gesetzt. Mal schauen!


----------



## michbecks (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Sagt mal, wie zufrieden seit Ihr mit der Lefty?
Würdet Ihr die gegen eine DT Swiss XMM 100 tauschen?
Was denkt Ihr wegen der Optik?


----------



## Marius210686 (28. Februar 2010)

hallo ,
also zu der lefty kann ich noch nicht all zu viel sagen da ich mein neues bike dank dem tollen wetter erst zwei mal bewegen konnte.(bin aber jetzt schon begeistert von der lefty)wenn es sich um ein cannondale bike handelt würde ich auf keinen fall die gabel tauschen,da an ein cd auf jeden fall eine lefty oder eine fatty gehört ist zumindest meine meinung! das macht doch auch irgend wie ein cannondale aus.

gruß marius


----------



## dartlmatl (24. März 2010)

Servus, 
wenn ich mich auch mal einmischen darf... habe mir gerade das Flash F2 in schwarz und Jumbo-Rahmen bestellt und muss leider dafür bis Ende Mai warten, F2 eigentlich nur weil mir glaub ich die Fatty mit 80 mm reicht, ich im Vergleich zum F3 bessere Laufräder habe, und ne bessere Kurbel und stärkere Bremsen - weil - 2.04m, 99cm Schrittlänge und 115kg schwer....und sorry wenn das ein Grund ist, aber,obwohl ne Lefty der Wahnsinn ist, ich könnte mit der Lefty nie freihändig fahren.... 

Ach ja. BITTE erklärt mir mal kurz was der große Unterschied zum Trail SL 1 ist (ausser dem Gewicht) Ist die Geometrie anders?? Ist das Flash eine reine Rennmaschine, wegen der flat bar? Wie kann man die Einsatzgebiete denn unterscheiden?


----------



## Matzelinho (24. März 2010)

Hab mein F1 vor ca. 2 Wochen bestellt... Lieferung soll Mitte/Ende April erfolgen


----------



## elanniel (25. März 2010)

Na dann zunächst mal Glückwunsch  Euch beiden auch wenn die Bikes erst noch geliefert werden müssen.

@ dartlmatl:

Freihändig fahren geht mit der Lefty ohne Probleme, zumindest auf der Straße. Im groben Gelände bring ich's dann auch nicht mehr hin  Die Bremsscheiben, vllt. auch nur die vordere, würde ich bei Deinem Gewicht (sorry) noch gegen 185er tauschen.

Im Vegleich zum Trail dürfte der Unterschied in erster Linie im Rahmen selbst liegen (Gewicht/Verarbeitung-die Schweißnähte sehen grausig aus) und in den jeweils dazu angebotenen Komponenten. Der Rest ist wohl auch in Bezug auf die Carbonvariante der man namentlich eine Alu-Version zur Seite stellen wollte wohl reines Marketing. Die Geometrien sind glaube ich gleich. Das Jumbo fehlt im Katalog beim Flash noch, beim Trail ist's aber mit angegeben. Einsatzgebiet dürfte identisch sein. Sind halt beides keine Downhiller und der Lenker ist schnell getauscht...

Mich würden Bilder des Jumbo mal sehr interessieren. Hatte bei SL 96 auch mal kurz darüber nachgedacht, wusste aber nicht, wie es aussehen würde... Bin bei 1.93 mit dem XL bestens bedient. Bei Dir dürfte allein wegen des längeren Oberkörpers das Jumbo aber Pflicht sein.

Hab nun nach Ergänzung mit SLR Kit Carbonio, Superlogic Lenker und Sattelstütze, Ti Egg Beatern, Elixier CR Carbon (185er) in weiß/rot , X.0 redwin triggern und der SI SL Kurbel mein persönliches Traumbike gefunden. Bringt nun exakt 10 Kg fahrfertig auf die Waage.


----------



## Marius210686 (25. März 2010)

elanniel schrieb:


> Na dann zunächst mal Glückwunsch  Euch beiden auch wenn die Bikes erst noch geliefert werden müssen.
> 
> @ dartlmatl:
> 
> ...


 
elanniel ,und wo sind die neuen fotos von deinem bike ?


----------



## shamalagugu (25. März 2010)

Hii,
Mein f1 soll auch Ende April ankommen ,
Leider hatte mein Verkäufer keinen XL mehr auf Lager, so musste mein Rad erst eingeflogen werden.
2 Monate sind schon eine lange Zeit.. ich kann es kaum mehr erwarten.
Mfg


----------



## dartlmatl (26. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Abgrenzung, 
Bilder werde ich sofort schicken, wenn ich es habe, nur spiele ich jetzt dank der Bilder hier schon mit dem Gedanken, das F1 zu nehmen, nur wird das für mich wohl ein teurer Spaß. 300 Euro mehr fürs Rad, Bremsengröße anpassen und die DT Swiss in Mavix 317 oder sowas umtauschen...I woas net, 

maybe passt ja auch "Jumbo und Ultra - Fatty" besser zu mir, HAHA! 

Und außerdem ist das F2 - Ding auch schön robust und hat auch gute Komponenten! - Ich würde im Übrigen auch gern Bilder sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_B (26. März 2010)

Ein F2 für dich:





Wegen deiner Upgrade Dinge: So schrecklich teuer sollte das bei einem guten Händler nicht werden. Meiner nimmt bei einem Komplettrad alle Komponenten innerhalb von drei Monaten nach Kauf zum Listpreis im Tauch gegen neue Teile entgegen. Man zahlt also nur die Differenz und sitzt nicht auf irgendwelchen Teilen rum. Das sollte dann, wenn du ausschließlich einen größeren Bremsendurchmesser und eine andere Felde/Laufrad haben willst, nicht sonderlich teuer sein.


----------



## dartlmatl (26. März 2010)

@david.B:

Aha  - der rote Blitz!!
Sehr schönes Bike, Gratulation. Meinst Du, die 80 mm sind nur für Schotterwege oder könnte man sich hiermit auch ins Gelände wagen? Ist ja immerhin ne Fatty...

Das Tauschen der Komponenten ist ein Riesen-Tipp, mal sehen, ob der Händler da so mitmacht bei mir....


----------



## elanniel (28. März 2010)

Hier nochmal mein F1. Von mir aus kann's jetzt so bleiben. Bin aber für Anregungen aller Art offen - also nur zu.


----------



## Marius210686 (28. März 2010)

sieht echt super aus ,dein flash!!!schön das du noch mal ein paar bilder hier rein gestellt hast! 

gruß marius


----------



## _simon (1. April 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich konnte heute endlich mein Cannondale Flash F1  beim Händler abholen.

Nachdem ich das Rad mehrere Stunden lang  untersucht habe, ist mir eben aufgefallen, dass die Lefty nicht  "verschlossen" ist: Die Lefty-Gabel ist nach unten offen.

Ist das  bei euch auch so oder haben die von Cannondale vergessen, einen Stopfen  o.ä. anzubringen? - Im Grunde ist das ja 'ne Art Sackloch, das nur  versifft, sofern man nicht jeden Tag Luft in der Gabel nachfüllt. - Momentan ist der untere Bereich der Lefty außerdem ganz schön mit Öl versifft -normal?


Vielen  Dank für die Hilfe!

Beste Grüße & frohe  Ostern
_simon


----------



## elanniel (1. April 2010)

Glückwunsch zum F1! Unten offen ist normal  Siffen sollte aber nichts... Mal reinigen, entölen und beobachten.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _simon (2. April 2010)

Super, das beruhigt mich.
Den Rest werde ich beobachten...

Besten Dank! =)

_simon


----------



## Marius210686 (3. April 2010)

hallo ,will mein flash f1 in göße  m wieder verkaufen falls jemand interesse hat bei mir einfach mal melden ! will doch lieber beim rennrad bleiben !


----------



## _simon (3. April 2010)

Mach' keinen Quatsch, Marius!
Das F1 und ein Rennrad sind zwar wie Tag und Nacht, aber ich will auf den Ausgleich und das "Cruisen" (und sonstige tolle Sachen) mit der Lefty-Gabel nicht mehr verzichten!

Abgesehen davon, komme ich vom Rennrad und bleibe ihm auch weiterhin treu. 90% der Zeit geht vorneweg für's Bolzen auf dem Rennrad drauf... Das MTB ist wirklich ein reines Spaß-Gefährt =)


----------



## Marius210686 (3. April 2010)

habe mich aber nach langem überlegen da gegen entschieden!


----------



## ManU (4. April 2010)

Hi
ich hab interesse an dem flash von marius.
hab jetzt des problem dass ich nich weiß ob M für mich passt.
bin knapp 1.80 groß, schrittlänge ca. 75 cm.
laut marius dürfte m mir damit zu klein. wollt jetzt einfach mal alle flash besitzer fragen was die dazu meinen oder mir raten.
gruß sebastian


----------



## _simon (4. April 2010)

Ich würde dir bei den Maßen klar zu 'nem F1 in L raten...


----------



## elanniel (5. April 2010)

@Marius: Schade, so ganz verstehe ich die Entscheidung nicht. Für mich bleibt mein SuperSix auch die Nummer eins aber nur kilometermäßig. Das Flash macht halt viel zu viel Spaß, um ausschließlich nur Rennrad zu fahren. Auch schon wegen der Strecken die man mit dem Rennrad nicht zu Gesicht bekommt... Aber ok, jeder wie er mag 

@ManU: Ich fahr bei SL 96 einen XL. Ich würde also nicht sagen, dass der M zu klein ist. Die Oberrohrlänge ist bei Cannondale ja allgemein eher reichlich. Probiers halt mal irgendwo im Laden. Das Trail ist von der Geometrie her gleich, falls der Händler kein Flash in M hat. Der Preis den Marius aufruft ist ja ziemlich heiß.

Daniel


----------



## Marius210686 (5. April 2010)

elanniel schrieb:


> @Marius: Schade, so ganz verstehe ich die Entscheidung nicht. Für mich bleibt mein SuperSix auch die Nummer eins aber nur kilometermäßig. Das Flash macht halt viel zu viel Spaß, um ausschließlich nur Rennrad zu fahren. Auch schon wegen der Strecken die man mit dem Rennrad nicht zu Gesicht bekommt... Aber ok, jeder wie er mag
> 
> @ManU: Ich fahr bei SL 96 einen XL. Ich würde also nicht sagen, dass der M zu klein ist. Die Oberrohrlänge ist bei Cannondale ja allgemein eher reichlich. Probiers halt mal irgendwo im Laden. Das Trail ist von der Geometrie her gleich, falls der Händler kein Flash in M hat. Der Preis den Marius aufruft ist ja ziemlich heiß.
> 
> Daniel


 ja hast schon recht mit deiner aussage! hätte das flash auch gerne behalten aber da ich jetzt noch eine ausbildung mache ,sind mir zwei räder einfach zu teuer ! aber ich arbeite ja jetzt an der quelle, so das ich mir nach meiner ausbildung zu 100% wieder eins holen werde.da ich im moment kein rennrad mehr habe wollte ich mir jetzt ein nettes teil wieder zu legen ,wo ich dann auch immer schön mit zur ausbildungsstelle fahren kann und sprit geld sparen kann,und zu gleich noch mehr trainieren kann ich hoffe ihr versteht jetzt ein wenig meine entscheidung!

gruß marius


----------



## Marius210686 (5. April 2010)

ach so ,ich werde dem mtb fahren auch immer treu bleiben weil nur renner fahren zu langweilig ist ! ich habe ja immer noch mein trainings mtb zwar nicht so hochwertig wie das flash aber für den wald reicht das ja auch. ; )


----------



## brösmeli (8. April 2010)

ManU schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hab interesse an dem flash von marius.
> hab jetzt des problem dass ich nich weiß ob M für mich passt.
> bin knapp 1.80 groß, schrittlänge ca. 75 cm.
> ...



@ManU

Bist du dir sicher bei der Schrittlänge. Du bist gross, hast aber sehr kurze Beine? Sollte die Schrittlänge nicht 85 cm sein? Bei mir sind es 177 cm / 84 cm und mein Cannondale Händler sagt, ich hätte eher kurze Beine ...
Ich werde mir auch ein F1 bestellen ... Rahmengrösse L wird wohl für mich die richtige sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matzelinho (8. April 2010)

Hab heute den ersten Ausritt mit meinem F1 gemacht... fühlt sich saugut an 

Größe / Schrittlänge sind 180cm und 86cm, die Rahmengröße ist L.


----------



## David_B (8. April 2010)

Ja hier Kollege, so leicht kommst du uns nicht davon: Fotos!


----------



## Matzelinho (8. April 2010)

Ooookay, hier kommen sie!

Ist zwar eins von der Stange, aber irgendwie fängt doch jeder andere Winkel ein


----------



## David_B (9. April 2010)

Hast du das Rad an die Katze angelehnt? 

Schaut aber auch wieder cool aus!


----------



## ManU (9. April 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> @ManU
> 
> Bist du dir sicher bei der Schrittlänge. Du bist gross, hast aber sehr kurze Beine? Sollte die Schrittlänge nicht 85 cm sein? Bei mir sind es 177 cm / 84 cm und mein Cannondale Händler sagt, ich hätte eher kurze Beine ...
> Ich werde mir auch ein F1 bestellen ... Rahmengrösse L wird wohl für mich die richtige sein.



so sicher net um ehrlich zu sein. also größe is klar, aber bei der schrittlänge hab ich da net groß rumgemacht unds so genau genommen. kann also schon sein dass des mehr sind. da des bike von marius allerdings schneller weg war als man gucken konnte hat sich des thema fürs erste eh erledigt. für en neues fehlt leider des geld. außer jmd weiß ne möglichkeit wie ich zu nem ähnlichen preis wie dem von marius (um 1750) an en f1 komm (neu,gebraucht,testbike,etc ..... egal)


----------



## Matzelinho (11. April 2010)

Hm, ich glaub meine Lefty macht nicht ganz das was sie soll. Ich habe auch schon höhere Drücke ausprobiert, aber es ist immer dasselbe 

Nach etwas Fahrtzeit hängt sie komplett eingefedert. Wenn ich anhalte und den Druck vom Lenker nehme, fährt sie wieder komplett aus. Luft verliere ich allerdings nicht...

Fährt sich das noch ein, oder ist das der erste Fall für meine Garantie?


----------



## _simon (11. April 2010)

Hört sich ganz und gar nicht gut an. Da würde ich lieber mal den Händler um Rat fragen. Der sollte dann entsprechende Maßnahmen in die Wege leiten...

Abgesehen davon:
Mit meinem F1 bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. An den Fahrspaß kam bislang kein Hardtail ran. Wichtig ist vor allem, dass das Teil auch auf der Straße recht gut nach vorne geht. Teilweise kann man mit dem Bock auch anderen Radfahrern gut zusetzen 


_simon


----------



## MOTP (11. April 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10787767"]Schorndorf edit 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## michbecks (22. April 2010)

Schönen guten Abend 

Sagt mal, welchen Durchmesser hat denn die Schelle vom Umwerfer und die Sattelstütze?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. April 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> @ManU
> 
> Bist du dir sicher bei der Schrittlänge. Du bist gross, hast aber sehr kurze Beine? Sollte die Schrittlänge nicht 85 cm sein? Bei mir sind es 177 cm / 84 cm und mein Cannondale Händler sagt, ich hätte eher kurze Beine ...
> Ich werde mir auch ein F1 bestellen ... Rahmengrösse L wird wohl für mich die richtige sein.



um himmels willen, das fährt sich dann wie ein bus. ich bin 1 cm größer in beiden belangen und würde meine m vom caffeine (gleich geo) niemals nie gegen eine l tauschen (hat ich vorher)


----------



## michbecks (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute. Ich hab da mal ne Frage...
Will mir ein Flash ohne eine Lefty oder Headshok aufbauen.
Dazu brauche ich ja einen 1,5" auf 1 1/8" Reduction Steuersatz.
Würdet Ihr einen Semi integrierten (Zero Stack) oder einen normalen Ahead Steuersatz verbauen?
Was passt besser zur Geometrie?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Mai 2010)

meinst du nicht es reicht in einem thread die frage zu stellen?


----------



## michbecks (10. Mai 2010)

Ich würde es sehr gerne selbst nachmessen. Leider ist mein Rahmen aber noch mit DHL unterwegs ...

Wieviel mm hat denn das Steuerrohr auf der Innenseite?


----------



## michbecks (10. Mai 2010)

Sorry, dass ich die Frage in beiden Threads stelle. Bin aber davon ausgegangen, dass vielleicht nicht alle Leute beide Threads lesen.


----------



## sonic00 (14. Mai 2010)

Hat das Alu Flash jetzt eigentlich ein BB30 oder BSA Innenlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michbecks (14. Mai 2010)

Auf meinem Rahmen steht BB30 drauf.


----------



## David_B (14. Mai 2010)




----------



## jake (14. Mai 2010)

keines der alu flashs hat ein bb30 lager verbaut, die haben alle die hülse drin um bsa lager einzuschrauben. die hülse kann aber entfernt werden


----------



## sonic00 (14. Mai 2010)

Und wie schauts mit Fahrberichten aus? Da hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gelesen. Vergleiche zu anderen Bikes?

Wie laut ist eigentlich der Frieilauf beim DT 1.7 Laufradsatz?


----------



## David_B (14. Mai 2010)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden, das Teil ist schnell, agil und für ein Hardtail gar nicht mal so bockhart. 
Zu dem LRS kann ich nichts sagen, fahre das F2 mit Crossmax ST.


----------



## sonic00 (15. Mai 2010)

Laut den Gewichtstabellen, die kursieren, wiegt das F2 ja 11,2 kg - 800g mehr als das F1.
Aber was bitte macht den "extremen" Gewichtsunterschied aus?

Gabel wiegt ca. 100g weniger als beim F1
Laufradsatz vielleicht 300g schwerer
Schaltungskomponenten inkl. Kurbel max. 250g
Bremse wiegt ca. 10g mehr (Carbonhebel)

Nach der Rechnung ist entweder das F1 schwerer oder das F2 leichter als angegeben?!

Hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## David_B (15. Mai 2010)

Ich hab in einer Liste für das F2 10,9 KG gefunden. Irgendeine Seite aus den Niederlanden ist das. Laut der Waage meines Händlers wog mein F2 in L 10,95 im Auslieferungszustand.


----------



## sonic00 (15. Mai 2010)

David_B schrieb:


> Ich hab in einer Liste für das F2 10,9 KG gefunden. Irgendeine Seite aus den Niederlanden ist das. Laut der Waage meines Händlers wog mein F2 in L 10,95 im Auslieferungszustand.



Weißt Du noch ob der Wert mit oder ohne Pedale gemessen wurde?


----------



## David_B (15. Mai 2010)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Weißt Du noch ob der Wert mit oder ohne Pedale gemessen wurde?



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere inkl. Pedale und deren Plastikaufsätzen für Straßenschuhe.


----------



## sonic00 (15. Mai 2010)

Also, meine Entscheidung rückt näher 

Version F1:
Das F1 mit folgenden Änderungen:
Stütze, Lenker, BarEnds Ritchey WCS; Kurbel gegen die schwarze Stylo OCT tauschen; GripShift X.0, weiße Formula RX (ich mag die Avids nicht)

Version F2:
Das F2 in schwarz/grün mit folgenden Änderungen:
siehe oben, zusätzlich:
X.0 Schaltwerk
und ein anderer Laufradsatz:
- Hope Pro II mit Stan 355 Felgen und DT Comp Speichen (geiler Freilaufsound  ) komplett schwarz
oder
- Fun Works N-Light Naben weiß, Sapim Race Speichen, DT 4.2D oder ZTR Olympic Felge

gewichtstechnisch dürften die Versionen ziemlich identisch sein.
Beim F1 reizt mich die Lefty - hat aber den Nachteil bzgl. Laufradsatzwahl.
Beim F2 finde ich die Farbgestaltung super - da stören mich die "nur" 80mm Federweg.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dartlmatl (16. Mai 2010)

Servus, ich kann nur für das F2 sprechen,da ich es jetzt fahre, hatte jedoch erst die selbe Qual der Wahl.

Für meinen Kauf des F2 haben gesprochen, dass ich 

1. weder mit dem F1 und F2 fiese Trails fahren werde, ergo brauche ich nicht unbedingt 115mm und

2. Habe mich wegen des 24 Speichen-LRS und der nicht komplett wartungsfreien Lefty sowie dem drohenden Rumgepfrimel an der Vorderrad-Nabe und -bremse im Falle des Ausbaus gegen das F1 entschieden (Da ich es immer in den Kombi werfe, wäre dies sehr oft der Fall gewesen), die Fatty soll extrem zuverlässig und wartungsfrei sein.Bis jetzt ist sie es


ich find ganz am Ende auch die Lackierung ein wenig schöner, beim F1 wäre ich wahrscheinlich nur noch am Putzen und nicht am Fahren


----------



## sonic00 (16. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich mal ne (optimistische) Gewichtsübersicht erstellt und mit den geplanten Änderungen (ähnliche Kosten) ist das F2 sogar leichter. Seht selbst:


----------



## dkc-live (16. Mai 2010)

da fehlen mindestens 400 gramm


----------



## Nyl (17. Mai 2010)

@sonic00 - bevor Du dir nen Riesen Kopf machst wegen dem Bike check erstmal ab (falls du es nicht bereits getan hast) wo du das Teil her bekommst, ich warte nun schon viele Wochen auf "mein" F1 und wenns dumm läuft wird das auch nix mehr. 

Grüße


----------



## David_B (17. Mai 2010)

Sind die Alu Flash Modelle so begehrt oder ist das ein Problem vom F1, weil da eine Lefty verbaut ist und die Lieferprobleme hat?


----------



## shamalagugu (17. Mai 2010)

Mein Händler sagt es wäre beides. Cannondale kommt nicht mit der Produktion nach... noch schwieriger wird es wenn du einen XL oder einen J bestellst. Mindestens '3 Monate', sagt dann mein Händel


----------



## jake (21. Mai 2010)

dartlmatl schrieb:


> Da ich es immer in den Kombi werfe, wäre dies sehr oft der Fall gewesen



was hast den du für nen kleinen kombi ??? ich dachte sowas kauft man sich um mehr platz zu haben )


----------



## _simon (21. Mai 2010)

jake schrieb:


> was hast den du für nen kleinen kombi ??? ich dachte sowas kauft man sich um mehr platz zu haben )


Man könnte sogar das Hinterrad ausbauen...


----------



## sonic00 (22. Mai 2010)

Hab da mal ne Frage an alle, die zum ersten Mal mit der Lefty unterwegs sind:
stört es Euch nicht, dass die Gabel kein Lenkerlockout hat, bei dem man die Hand nicht vom Griff nehmen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _simon (22. Mai 2010)

Mich persönlich stört das nicht. Den Dreh hast du schnell raus - auch wenn es mal holprig werden sollte und du wieder auf machst.

Hab' nur mittlerweile blöde Quietschgeräusche, wenn ich auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt mit richtig viel Druck auf dem Pedal fahre. Muss da mal eine Not-OP machen...


----------



## dartlmatl (22. Mai 2010)

_simon schrieb:


> Man könnte sogar das Hinterrad ausbauen...




 Wahnsinn, danke!


----------



## _simon (22. Mai 2010)

Ich helfe gerne


----------



## sonic00 (22. Mai 2010)

so, Ihr habt mich überzeugt, ich hab das F1 bestellt.
Kommenden Freitag bekomm ich das Bike mit der schwarzen Sytlo OCT Kurbel, den weißen Formula RX Bremsen und X.0 Twister Schaltgriffen.
Freu mich schon voll - sieht echt hammer aus das Teil und fährt sich auch agil!

Wie lang ist eigentlich die Sattelstütze bei Rahmengröße L?!


----------



## Triptube (24. Mai 2010)

Hatte ich letztes Jahr auf verschiedenen Wirtschafts seiten gelesen. Hier nur zur Info:
Laut Mutterkonzern Dorel war für Cannondale 2010 eine Produktion von ca. 300 Flash Alu in den USA noch geplant, bevor auch diese nach Asien verlagert werden sollte.
Ich denke das sie selbst von dem Erfolg des Flash Alu überrascht wahren.
Ich hoffe ja aus Imag gründen und auch aus positiven Umsatz gründen das die Produktion in den USA für das Flash Alu bleiben.
Deswegen auch die längeren Lieferzeiten.
Happy Trail's !


----------



## michbecks (24. Mai 2010)

Also sind dann die aktuellen Flash schon aus Asien oder noch aus den USA?
Kann man das irgendwie erkennen, falls der Produktionsort schon gewechselt wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (24. Mai 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus das alle Flash Alu des jahres 2010 aus der US Produktion stammen.
Zu erkennen an dem fetten Schriftzug an den Hinterbaustreben mit "Handmade in USA".
Ich hoffe, das ich dir ein wenig, die 'Angst' nehmen konnte ein Asien Rad zu bekommen.
Obwohl das Taurin und auch das Flash Carbon aus Asien kommen.
Asien heist ja nicht unbedingt das es schlechter ist.
Bei Cannondale ist es eben auch Image als der letzte Großhersteller mit "Made in USA" !
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## michbecks (24. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich finde Asien-Rahmen auch garnicht schlimm. Wenn die Rahmen von dort schlecht wären, würde niemand mehr dort produzieren lassen ...
Aber das Image von Handmade in USA macht halt doch einiges aus!

Hab mir auch schon "blind" einen Rahmen in schwarz grün bestellt


----------



## Triptube (24. Mai 2010)

Ich selbst muß mich noch gedulen, da ich auf die 2011 29"er Flash Carbon warte. Die 2010 sind leider ausverkauft.Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## stingbuddy (3. Juni 2010)

hallo,
ich suche für meine frau ein flash f1.... sollte jemand seines verkaufen wollen, dann bitte bei mir melden...
vielen dank.


----------



## sonic00 (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
wie siehts bei Euch eigentlich mit der KEttenkennlinie aus? Wenn ich vorne auf dem mittleren Blatt und hinten auf dem größten Ritzel bin steht die KEtte ziemlich schief. Ergebnis bei "Rückwärtstreten": Die Kette springt auf das 3. größte Ritzel...Ich überleg schon, einen der Distanzringe vom Innenlager auf die linke Seite zu montieren (IST: 1x links, 1x rechts). Was meint Ihr?


----------



## _simon (26. Juni 2010)

Diese Kettenlinie ist auch recht ungesund (http://www.fahrrad-linke.de/Fahrradtips.htmhttp://www.fahrrad-linke.de/Fahrradtips.htm).
Einfach in Zukunft nicht mehr fahren (wenn du sie fahren musst/willst, dann ohne rückwärts zu treten).


----------



## aussunda (25. Juli 2010)

Weiter vorne ist ein Bild von einem Flash 1 mit einer Hologramm Kurbel verbaut. 

Wo habt Ihr denn die Kurbeln her? Und was habt Ihr dafür bezahlt?


----------



## aussunda (25. Juli 2010)

Triptube schrieb:


> Ich selbst muß mich noch gedulen, da ich auf die 2011 29"er Flash Carbon warte. Die 2010 sind leider ausverkauft.Happy trail's !
> Stefan



Habe letzte Woche die neuen Modell gesehen. Sehr interessant das 29" Alu Flash mit Lefty. Ich glaube 2400 Euro. Hört sich aber wirklich sehr interessant an.


----------



## Triptube (25. Juli 2010)

Das wird das 29"er Flash Carbon 3 sein.
Ich habe eine silberne gebrauchte Si Kurbel mit Welle und Lagern in 175mm rum zu liegen.
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## Rexxxi (4. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine Frage, das F1 sieht so edel aus - darf ich da mit meinen 100kg Körpergewicht überhaupt draufsitzen? Oder ist der Rahmen dafür nicht ausgelegt? 
Weiss da jemand etwas dazu?

Danke schon mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nyl (4. Oktober 2010)

lt. Anleitung liegt das Gewichtslimit bei 138kg, würde u.U. etwas robustere Laufräder nehmen (zumindest das 2010 Modell hat 24 Speichen Laufräder, das könnte etwas wenig sein).
Sonst sollte es kein Thema sein!

Gruß


----------



## dkc-live (5. Oktober 2010)

alle cannondales sind für 250 pfund ausgelegt. anders kann man das ja in den usa nicht verkaufen ^^


----------



## Renn Maus (1. Dezember 2010)

Bei den 2011er Modellen scheint es eine Lieferverzögerung zu geben. mein 11er F1 wurde von Liefertermin "mitte November" auf "mitte Dezember" verschoben.
Ab dem 16.12. hab ich Urlaub. Dann will ich das ausgiebig fahren!!!!


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich habe nun auch die Möglichkeit ggf. 2010er Modell zu ergattern.

Gibt es irgendwelche Probleme mit den Laufrädern oder sonstige Schwachstellen?

Vielen Dank.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Litespeed 73 (18. Dezember 2010)

Mein 2011er Flash ist bei mir letzte Woche eingetrudelt. Schönes Teil, LRS und Bremse hab ich ausgetauscht. Da ist jetzt ein richtig leichter Hope-LRS (1450g) und eine rote Marta SL dran. Die Serienmäßige FSA-Kurbel eiert leider wie Sau und somit lässt sich der Umwerfer nicht schleifrei einstellen. Super Endkontrolle, hätte eigentlich auffallen müssen.

Christoph


----------



## Renn Maus (19. Dezember 2010)

Darf ich fragen, welche Größe dein Bike hat?
Mach mal bitte Fotos.
Mich interessiert der natürliche Farbton der Schriftzüge.

Ich bin jetzt doch beim 2011er Flash geblieben.
Produktion nach erneuter (3.!!!) Terminverschiebung am: 06.01.2011


----------



## marewo (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
und "mein" 2010er F1 steht immer noch bei einem Händler, weil ich  mich nicht entscheiden kann ob ich es nehme, oder doch zu einem 29er Flash 3 greife.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2010)

Da ich mich im Netz total schwindelig suche und einfach nicht fündig werde, habe ich mal eine Frage an die Flash-Gemeinde:

Ich bin 1,80m mit 84er Schrittlänge. Welche Rahmengröße bräuchte ich?
Ist jemand mit ähnlichen Abmessungen dabei?

Danke...


Und schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich empfehle bei dir Größe M.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_B (22. Dezember 2010)

Large. Bei M bist auf eine Stütze > 35 cm angewiesen. Ist dann schon irgendwann eine kräftige Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2010)

Uiii, das ging aber schnell.  
Wie unterscheiden sich denn die Oberrohrlängen der beiden Rahmen (M & L)?
Ich fahre sonst 600mm +/- 5mm (horizontal gemessen).


----------



## David_B (22. Dezember 2010)

M hat 58,5
L hat 61,4


http://www.cannondale.com/deu/deu/P.../Hardtail/Flash/Details/2734-1FA1LWHT-Flash-1

Dort unter Geo (unterhalb des Bildes) findest du alle Abmessungen.


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Dezember 2010)

@taunusteufel: Also das 2010er bin ich mit meiner 88er Schrittlänge in L probegefahren und es hat sowohl von der Oberrohrlänge, als auch von der Sitzhöhe mit der Standardstütze perfekt gepasst.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es rein optisch sehr harmonisch aussah.

@taunusteufel: Hier die Übersicht von der Cannondale HP


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Dezember 2010)

Ups, da war ich zu langsam.

Falls du von deinen Körpermaßen dazwischen liegst, dann wähle bei Race-orientierter Fahrweise den kleineren Rahmen.
Dieser wird sich etwas quirlieger fahren und durch die Sattelüberhöhung die Sitzposition sportlicher sein.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2010)

Danke euch!! 
So ´ne Tabelle habe ich gesucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2010)

..ich liege ja wirklich genau zw. M und L.

Mein BeOne hat bei 19" ein 595mm Oberrohr, da fahre ich schon ein 115mm Vorbau. Also fällt das Flash in M (585mm) aus. 
Bei Rahmengröße L müsste ich einen sehr kurzen Vorbau wählen und habe aber ein Sitzrohr von ~480mm. 
Hm, finde kurze Sattelrohr irgendwie "flotter" und hübscher..


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Dezember 2010)

Keine Chance auf ne Probefahrt mit einer der beiden Größen? Das Rad trudelt zur Zeit bei div. Händlern in D. ein.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## uphill (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Ich benötige mal Hilfe von "Cannondale-Experten". 
Ich habe großes Interesse am Kauf eines F1 (2010er Modell).

Da ich fast genau 2 Meter groß bin würde mir die Rahmengröße Jumbo laut Geomerietabelle sehr gut passen.

Da ich noch nie ein Rad mit Lefty hatte - hier mal ne (blöde) Frage:

Ist die Lenkerhöhe (aufgrund der Bauhöhe der Gabel) bei allen Rahmenhöhen identisch?
Wenn das so ist - kann man den Vorbau umdrehen (Flip Flop) oder mit Spacern arbeiten?

Ich habe Angst das bei der Rahmenhöhe bzw. Sitzhöhe die Überhöhung zu groß wird und man Angst vor Überschlägen auf steilen Abfahrten hat.

bin für jeden Tipp bzw Hilfe dankbar


----------



## d0r_t0d (28. Dezember 2010)

Lenkerhöhe ist immer identisch. Man kann ,bei dem "alten" Vorbau,ein längeres Schaftrohr einbauen Link.

du bist allerdings auch das perfekte Beispiel um sich ein 29er zu kaufen


----------



## uphill (28. Dezember 2010)

Das ging ja schnell!

danke Dir, Du hast mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## dkc-live (28. Dezember 2010)

ab xl haben die rahmen doch die längeren leftys. oder irre ich da? was für eine schrittlänge hast du denn? bei 198 würde ich auch eher zu xl tendieren. bist du mal probe gefahren.


----------



## psycho82 (10. Januar 2011)

Hole Mitte der Woche auch mein F1 2010 ab - wird zur Zeit noch ein wenig verändert. Freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind!!! 

Bin schon gespannt wie sich die Lefty so schlägt!?!?!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## franky-biking (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo. Ich platz hier mal mit einem kleinem Poblem dazwischen rein: 

Mein Kumpel hat ein neues 2011er Alu Flash F1. Serienmässig ist eine Sattelklemmschelle mit Bolzen montiert. Der Austausch gegen eine Klemmschelle mit Schnellspanner gestaltet sich problematisch, da das Sitzrohr einen Aussendurchmesser von 31,4mm und nicht 31,8mm hat!!! 

Wer hat einen Tip welcher Hersteller so etwas im Programm hat?
Cannondale selbst hat keine Antwort auf das Problem! 
Die Klemmschelle muss nicht unbedingt rot sein!

Für Tips/Erfahrungen wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## psycho82 (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wenn die 2010er und 2011er Rahmen trotz unterschiedlicher Herstellungsorte die identischen Abmessungen besitzen, dann kann 
ich dir im Laufe der Woche sagen, welcher Schnellspanner an meinem 2010 F1 verbaut wird/wurde - habe die Klemmschelle u.a. auch gegen einen schwarzen Schnellspanner tauschen lassen. Hole das Rad allerdings erst im Laufe der Woche beim Händler ab.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2011)

Hat es nicht.
Das 2011er hat ne 27,2er Stütze, das 2010 er ne 31,6er.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon09 (21. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt seit 4 Monaten mein F1. Bin 180cm groß und fahre m. Geht gut, aber L würde auch gehen. Ist schon sehr Race-mäßig ausgelegt jetzt. Kann euch nur sagen, dass ich mit dem Teil mehr als zufrieden bin. Qualität und Verarbeitung top, sehr leicht, sehr steifer Rahmen und das Ding sieht einfach nur geil aus. Bin damit jetzt ein paar Rennen mitgefahren, und konnte endlich mal vorne mitfahren. Hatte zwei richtig heftige Stürze, bei denen ich mich samt Bike überschlagen habe, aber das Teil hat keinen Kratzer abbekommen. 
Wollte euch nur ein kleine Feedback geben, da ich so verliebt in das Teil bin. 
PS. Hab mir heute bei 2 Grad wohl ne fette Erkältung geholt. 

Gruß aus Bonn


----------



## MChaosbiker (30. Januar 2011)

Blick bei der Lefty nicht durch  Ist auf dem F1 Bj.2010 auch die Lefty dran , die man Reseten muß oder nur bei anderen Modellen .... Danke im voraus ..... Stephan


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2011)

das muss man wohl bei allen leftys machen.


----------



## Matzelinho (30. Januar 2011)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Blick bei der Lefty nicht durch  Ist auf dem F1 Bj.2010 auch die Lefty dran , die man Reseten muß oder nur bei anderen Modellen .... Danke im voraus ..... Stephan



Was stimmt denn nicht mit deiner Lefty? So neu wie dein Rad ist, sollte doch alles vernünftig eingestellt sein und funktionieren... ansonsten ab zum Händler damit


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2011)

das mit dem resetten ist bei den leftys so. da ist nichts kaputt.

macht man es nicht, könnte sie kaputt gehen.

das resetten bewirkt glaube ich, dass die lagerbahnen in die richtige position kommen.


----------



## Matzelinho (30. Januar 2011)

Wenn sich der Federweg reduziert bzw. Geräusche zu hören sind, sollte man die Lager zurücksetzen um Schäden zu vermeiden.

Hier gibt's ein Dokument zum Thema: http://www.eighty-aid.com/fileadmin/users/000_for_all/manuals_forks/2010_LeftySpeed_oms_en.pdf

Bei einem 3 Wochen alten Bike sollte der Händler da aber nachbessern 

Meine Lefty war im Auslieferungszustand übrigens defekt... der Federweg war zwar prinzipiell komplett da, aber sie ist beim Fahren immer weiter eingesackt bis keiner mehr da war. Sie wurde dann auf Garantie zu EightyAid geschickt und funktioniert seitdem perfekt


----------



## silv1711 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute...
Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hierher, aber ich habe einen neuen Flah Alu 2011 Rahmen zu verkaufen in schwarz/grün. Wollte mir den Rahmen eigentlich aufbauen, habe aber das Projekt aufgeben müssen. Bei Interesse einfach mailen...


----------



## MChaosbiker (2. März 2011)

So , fertisch , hab mir noch paar Laufräder ( einmal Crossmax , immer Crossmax , ist ne Glaubensfrage , trotzdem dank an Felix  ) gegönnt ..... bin jetzt genau bei 10.6 KG , mit Pedalen , Flaschenhalter , Hörnchen und 2.4 Reifen hinten . Für mich ist es okay , das Gewicht .... der Fahrer hat mehr drauf , lach ..... Gruß Stephan


----------



## bluenabu (11. März 2011)

geht es hier nicht weiter.....würde gerne mehr über flash f1 bj. 2011 erfahren.ich bin cannondale -neuling und einfach fasziniert von diesem bike.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (11. März 2011)

Hi,

ich fahre das Bike seit Anfang Januar und bin super zufrieden einige Detailbilder und ein erster Fahrbericht sind in meinem Blog zu finden:

http://velo-w.blogspot.com/


Ansonsten, quetsch mich einfach aus....

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## bluenabu (11. März 2011)

design finde ich schon sehr gelungen.werde aber wie immer etwas individuell umgestalten.habe es ja erst eine woche und bin noch keinen meter gefahren, weil ich auf lenker und pedale warte


----------



## MChaosbiker (11. März 2011)

Hab bisher 500KM runter gespult , auf dem F1 Modell2010 , Sitzposition ist für mich nahezu perfekt  Handling ist sehr wendig , bei schneller Fahrt net soooo stabil , aber alles noch im grünen Bereich . Über Lefty braucht man nicht viel zu erzählen , einfach ne sehr gute Gabel . Spricht sensibel an , aber am Schluß genug Reserven . Und Optik für mich unschlagbar  Hab es auf XT10fach umbauen lassen , man schaltet halt jetzt ein bißchen viel hinten  als Bonbon hab ich mir noch Crossmax ST gegönnt , schon stabiler als der Orginal Satz vom 2011 Modell . Gewicht so wies da steht 10600 Gramm , mit Barends , Flaschenhalter , Pedalen und 2,4 Hinterrad . Ist für mich okay , weil der Fahrer net soo leicht ist  so und jetzt gehts in de Wald ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bluenabu (11. März 2011)

eigentlich wollte ich nie mehr ein hardtail fahren wegen dem rücken und so aber als ich es dann im laden gesehen habe.....gab es kein halten mehr.negativ finde ich nur die serienmäßig kleinen 160er bremse am VR und die schmalen RR in 2,1


----------



## MChaosbiker (11. März 2011)

Seh ich genauso , weshalb grad vorne serienmäßig nur 160er Scheiben verbaut werden . Soviel Mehrkosten sind es auch nicht für den Hersteller ...


----------



## bluenabu (11. März 2011)

bin jetzt mal 10 min durch die stadt gefahren....muss sich die gabel noch einlaufen ?ich fand sie ein wenig"hart" und gibt es im netz nicht eine tabelle wo drücke zum gewicht zu finden sind ?meine manometer zeigt 5,4 bar an....reichlich wenig denke ich bei 190cm und 95 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (11. März 2011)

Ich gehör zu der 0,1Tonnen Fraktion und mag gerne etwas harte Abstimmung . Ich fahr mit 130 PSI bzw. ca. 9 Bar ....


----------



## bluenabu (11. März 2011)

werde ich mal testen......vielen dank.ausserdem habe ich noch angst das es schmutzig wirdaber ist schon der hammer.....der vortrieb...leicht,schnell agil......ein traum


----------



## stingbuddy (11. März 2011)

wenn jemand sein flash f1 in weiß abgeben möchte, oder auch nur das rahmen-gabel-set, dann bitte kontaktieren, da meine frau unbedingt eines haben möchte.

ihre körpergröße ist 1,75m, daher denke ich sie würde ein m benötigen.

also wie gesagt, einfach alles anbieten.

danke


----------



## MChaosbiker (12. März 2011)

Also ich net , sorry  zu schön zum verkaufen


----------



## Renn Maus (12. März 2011)

@bluenabu: Ja, die Gabel muss sich ein bischen "einschleifen".
Das sollte aber nach 3-4 Touren erfolgt sein. Dann muss es fluppen.
9 Bar erscheinen mir als Sinnvoller Wert. Ich wieder knapp unter 90kg (Rohgewicht) und fahre exakt 9 Bar und bin zufrieden. Ich tendiere sogar eher dazu noch nen halbes Bar hoch zu gehen, mit dem Druck.

Aber am besten ist es, zusammen mit einem anderen den Sag zu ermitteln. Du setzt dich langsam und Ruckfrei komplett aufs Rad und ein 2. Misst die Gabellänge. Danach wird die länge unbelastet ermittelt und du weist, wieviel mm Sag du bei dem aktuellen Druck hast. Dann Druck anpassen und nochmal probieren.

Ich habe allerdings auch eine Frage an die Besitzer der LEfty PBR. Wie groß ist der Verstellbereich der Druckstufenverstellung? Ich kann diesen nur ca. 60° verdrehen und dann ist schluss.
Ist das bei euch auch so?????

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## bluenabu (12. März 2011)

also ich verkaufe meins auch nie mehr


----------



## C21 (12. März 2011)

> Ich habe allerdings auch eine Frage an die Besitzer der LEfty PBR. Wie groß ist der Verstellbereich der Druckstufenverstellung? Ich kann diesen nur ca. 60° verdrehen und dann ist schluss.
> Ist das bei euch auch so?????



1) Du meinst die Zugstufenverstellung (Rebound)
2) Bei mir sind es 11 Klicks (ganz offen -> ganz geschlossen) -> fast 720 Grad -> 2 Umdrehungen


----------



## psycho82 (12. März 2011)

Kann man beim 2011 Vorbau eigentlich ohne weiteres die Spacer entnehmen, oder muss dann das Schaftrohr gekürzt werden?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## d0r_t0d (12. März 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Kann man beim 2011 Vorbau eigentlich ohne weiteres die Spacer entnehmen, oder muss dann das Schaftrohr gekürzt werden?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Benny



Kann man tun, ohne das Schaftrohr zu kürzen.


----------



## psycho82 (13. März 2011)

d0r_t0d schrieb:


> Kann man tun, ohne das Schaftrohr zu kürzen.



Danke

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (13. März 2011)

was hier nie geklärt oder beantwortet wird.....der rahmen in verbindung mit einer carbon save stütze.es soll ja ein spürbarer flex-effeckt entstehen.....hat da jemand erfahrung mit?


----------



## d0r_t0d (13. März 2011)

also mein Flash 29er dämpft wunderbar. allerdings wird wohl das Meiste von den Reifen kommen.
Im Stand lässt sich nur minimalst eine Bewegung des Sattels+Stütze erzwingen, aber ich glaube an die SAVE Bauweise(sowohl Rahmen+Stütze).


----------



## bluenabu (13. März 2011)

viel lassen sich halt einiges einfallen um ihre produkte zu verkaufen


----------



## bluenabu (14. März 2011)

@MChaosbiker


2.4er pelle hast du hinten drauf?.....ist denn jetzt noch platz zum rahmen?scheuert nichts?


----------



## MChaosbiker (14. März 2011)

Genau , Racing Ralph 2,4 , mit ca. 2,5 bar . Auf Crossmax ST und bin sehr zufrieden damit . Scheuert nix


----------



## bluenabu (14. März 2011)

2,5 bar bei deinem gewicht ? ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig ?ich persöhnlich finde den raching ralph ein wenig zu fein vom profil....er setzt sich schnell im wald zu und verliert seinen grip......für mich ein klassischer "straßenreifen"


----------



## MChaosbiker (14. März 2011)

Find man kann sich drauf "einstellen" , das er früh weg rutscht . Ich komm gut zur recht mit ihm  Hab mit Luftdruck bissle gespielt , mit 2,5bar gefällt es mir am besten , rollt auch gut damit . Die Zeiten sind rum , das viel Druck auch gut rollt  ..... so jetzt bissle putzen , mächtig eingesaut heute , hier wars nass heit


----------



## bluenabu (15. März 2011)

so ich habe jetzt auch erst einmal ein paar sachen getauscht die mir nicht gefallen haben....lenker+griffe runter.....reifen runter und alle schrauben gegen eloxierte Alu/titan in rot getauscht.....jetzt kann der wald rufen


----------



## mäcpomm (15. März 2011)

Hier geht es ja zu wie bei den RR-Fahrern. Tragt ihr auf dem Cannondale auch passende Socken?

Im Ernst. Ich finde so ein 1A abgestimmtes Rad absolut lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (15. März 2011)

also ich trage fast immer schwarze sockendie bleiben länger sauberund ich fahre auch nicht mit trikot und knappen höschen durch den waldwillja nicht die hirsche erschrecken


----------



## MChaosbiker (15. März 2011)

Hi Bluenabu , wo haste denn die Titan-Schrauben her ......


----------



## bluenabu (16. März 2011)

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/1-Titan/Al/329-rot/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html




die haben alles und lieferung ist innerhalb von 2 tagen da.


----------



## Christian-Karl (25. März 2011)

Mein F1 2011 soll im Mai kommen! Freu mich schon drauf! Leider hab ich über Lackprobleme bei der Lefty gelesen, mal schauen ob das die Regel ist oder obs irgendwie Abhilfe dazu gibt!
Leider konnte ich nur die Carbonversion in L Probefahren. Hab mich aber dann mit ausführlicher Beratung beim Käufer für XL entschieden! Er hatte das Rad selber und auch zum Größeren Rahmen gegriffen! Mir wärs einfach zu sportlich gewesen. Bin knapp über 190cm (190,5cm so) und Schrittlänge 89cm (Barfuß). Ich habe daher einen relativ großen Oberkörper, breitere Schulter als der Durchschnitt und 195cm Armspannweite (Ich weiß, ich sollte schwimmer werden). Laut umrechnung wäre es ein 20,66 Rahmen. Und die 21 Specialized und die 21,5er von Trek waren doch relativ groß und die 20er von Merida und 20,5er von Focus eher zu klein. Das Cheyenne 21er passte relativ gut, wobei 21er zwar aufs Steuerrohr trifft, nicht jedoch auf die Oberrohrlänge. Diese war unter 60cm. Also für Langhaxade. Hoffe das Cannondale passt gut, da ich ein Bike genau zw. 20 und 21 suchte Außerdem solls ne Kondi-Maschine auch für ausgedehnte TOuren sein und kein kleines Waldspielzeug! Kompromisse muss man schließlich immer eingehen. Nach 7 Räder die ich getestet ists halt diese Entscheidung geworden.
Ich hab hier den Thread durchgearbeitet und fand hier echt tolle infos!


----------



## C21 (25. März 2011)

> Leider hab ich über Lackprobleme bei der Lefty gelesen


Welcher Art?


----------



## Christian-Karl (25. März 2011)

C21 schrieb:


> Welcher Art?


http://velo-w.blogspot.com/2011/01/testbericht-cannondale-flash-f1-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C21 (25. März 2011)

> http://velo-w.blogspot.com/2011/01/testbericht-cannondale-flash-f1-2011.html



Ja, das stimmt leider. 
Ist bei meinem Scalpel ebenfalls an den Stellen aufgetreten 

Ebenfalls nach ca. 50km


----------



## Christian-Karl (25. März 2011)

C21 schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt leider.
> Ist bei meinem Scalpel ebenfalls an den Stellen aufgetreten
> 
> Ebenfalls nach ca. 50km




Kann man was dagegen machen? Schutzfolie, Isolierband wo? Hast Fotos? würd gern sehen, was da genau gemeind ist...

Grüße!

P.S. ich freu mich trotzdem aufs bike, lack wird sowieso über die zeit einfach beschädigt, aber hauptsache das bike läuft gut und das scheint ja der fall zu sein...

Grüße


----------



## C21 (25. März 2011)

Schutzfolie sollte leider nur temporär helfen.
Man müsste die Verlegung ändern.
Bilder kann ich am WE machen.

Der Lack wird auf der rechten Seite der Lefty weggescheuert, bis auf´s Metall.
Muss mir das am WE nochmal genauer ansehen, inwiefern eine DAUERHAFTE Lösung praktiziert werden kann.
Ist mir beim letzten waschen aufgefallen, dass da der Lack weg war.

Klar wird der Lack im Laufe der Zeit beschädigt, aber nicht an der Stelle!
Für mich ein "Konstruktionsfehler".
Der Lack ansich übersteht schon so einiges......


----------



## bluenabu (25. März 2011)

ja die lefty,ich habe meine auch mit rahmenschutzfolie an einigen stellen abgeklebt........nach kurzer fahrt hatte ich schon sichtbare spuren an der gabel.aber dafür entschädigt der rest von dem rad so kleine mängel


----------



## MChaosbiker (25. März 2011)

Bin bis jetzt ca.750KM gefahren und kann nix feststellen , das Lack abplatzt . Hab mit 2 Kabelbinder so ne Art Zugführung gemacht , klappt gut .  Bin aber auch Motorad-Bremser . Also Vorderradbremse rechts . Find da ist es leichter mit Zugverlegung ......


----------



## Christian-Karl (25. März 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> ja die lefty,ich habe meine auch mit rahmenschutzfolie an einigen stellen abgeklebt........nach kurzer fahrt hatte ich schon sichtbare spuren an der gabel.aber dafür entschädigt der rest von dem rad so kleine mängel



Alles klar! Hab ihr alle das 2011er Modell oder ist das durch die Lefty Modell-unabhängig? Gibts dann beim Metall auch noch Probleme dass was weiterabblättert?



MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Bin bis jetzt ca.750KM gefahren und kann nix  feststellen , das Lack abplatzt . Hab mit 2 Kabelbinder so ne Art  Zugführung gemacht , klappt gut .  Bin aber auch Motorad-Bremser . Also  Vorderradbremse rechts . Find da ist es leichter mit Zugverlegung  ......



Versteh!
Kannst du vielleicht bilder von deiner Lösung machen? VIelleicht sollte an auch isolierband wo drauf? Weißes?

Grüße


----------



## bluenabu (25. März 2011)

der lack blättert ja nicht ab,aber man sieht spuren wo die aussenhüllen scheuern


weißes isolierband ?taugt doch nichts und lackschutzfolie ist eh durchsichtig.

dann nennen wir es halt kampfspuren...ist und bleibt ja schließlich ein gebrauchsgegenstand


----------



## MChaosbiker (25. März 2011)

Hoffe man kanns erkennen


----------



## bluenabu (25. März 2011)

ich erkenne wasbleibe aber bei der folie.downtube habe ich auch mit folie abgeklebt


http://www.lackprotect.de/downtube+M5ec567a2d4b.html


----------



## C21 (25. März 2011)

Ein guter Lösungsansatz.
DAS ist genau die Stelle wo die Züge am Lack reiben und bei mir halt an einer Stelle bis auf´s Metall durchgescheuert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (25. März 2011)

C21 schrieb:


> Ein guter Lösungsansatz.
> DAS ist genau die Stelle wo die Züge am Lack reiben und bei mir halt an einer Stelle bis auf´s Metall durchgescheuert sind.



Ich hab da alle mitgelieferten Aufkleber da verballert D:


----------



## Renn Maus (26. März 2011)

Der Blog ist von  mir. Das problem mit Lackschutzfolie ist, das   diese wegen dem engen Radius nur sehr schlecht hält. Der Tipp  mit dem Kabelbinder ist gut.  Es gibt im Motorad Zubehör wohl Lackschutzfolie als  Meterware, die sehr gut haftet. Dann kann  man den Bereich direkt flächig schützen.   Grüße, Alex


----------



## bluenabu (26. März 2011)

die lackschutzfolie vor dem anbringen mit einem fön erwärmen....dann passt es schon


----------



## müsing (26. März 2011)

Die von 3M hält bei mir bis jetzt sehr gut. Allerdings frag ich mich, warum ich an einem so teuren Rad Folie kleben muss. Das Problem da vorne wird ja schon länger bekannt sein.


----------



## bluenabu (26. März 2011)

schwund ist immeroder wir sind zu pingelig


----------



## psycho82 (26. März 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> die lackschutzfolie vor dem anbringen mit einem fön erwärmen....dann passt es schon



ganauso habe ich es auch gemacht und es hält.

Habe 3M Lackschutzfolie erwärmt und dann verklebt. Zusäztlich noch Jagwire-Schützer: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1185/a28120/tube-tops-3g-schwarz-4-stueck.html?mfid=290

Habe es direkt gemacht als ich das Rad abgeholt hab und nun seit ca. 800 km im Einsatz. Außer das die Jagwire-Schützer ab unn wann wieder in Position gebracht werden müssen - gibt es keinerlei Probleme- keine lose Folie bzw kein  Lackabrieb.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Christian-Karl (26. März 2011)

Alles klar!
Also es geht nur um die schwarzen Kabel die da bisschen reiben... okay, mein Gott! Also ich bin schon perfektionist aber der Lack wird (hoffentlich) Gebrauchspuren nachweisen, sonst mach ich eh was falsch

Aber danke, werd mir die möglichkeiten überlegen, wenns dann soweit ist!


----------



## bluenabu (26. März 2011)

wieso musst du auf dein flash bis mai warten ?irgendein händler im 100 km umkreis hat doch immer eins im laden stehen?


----------



## Christian-Karl (26. März 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> wieso musst du auf dein flash bis mai warten ?irgendein händler im 100 km umkreis hat doch immer eins im laden stehen?




Nein!
1. Ich bin zw. L und XL! Hab mich dann für XL entschieden, da der Händler auch meinte, eher größer und ein andere Händler mir sowieso zu XL geraten hätte. Und XL ist nirgends lagernd!
2. Will ich es nicht von irgendeinem Händler
3. Nein, hat keiner, hab mich durchgerufen! EIn Händler meinte, er bekomme L irgendwann die Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (26. März 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @taunusteufel: Also das 2010er bin ich mit meiner 88er Schrittlänge in L probegefahren und es hat sowohl von der Oberrohrlänge, als auch von der Sitzhöhe mit der Standardstütze perfekt gepasst.
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es rein optisch sehr harmonisch aussah.
> 
> @taunusteufel: Hier die Übersicht von der Cannondale HP




Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?

Grüße

Und insgesamt bist du mit deinem Rad sehr zufrieden?


----------



## bluenabu (26. März 2011)

also ich bin ca.190 und schrittlänge ca. 86-87   flash in l passt wie ein maßanzug.mein letztes rad war mir zu groß und ich fühlte mich unsicher...


----------



## Christian-Karl (26. März 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> also ich bin ca.190 und schrittlänge ca. 86-87   flash in l passt wie ein maßanzug.mein letztes rad war mir zu groß und ich fühlte mich unsicher...




wie gesagt, war auch hin und her gerissen! Mal schauen! Wenns zu groß sein sollte, wird mein Vater nehmen denk ich!
Ich hatte bei den kleinen immer das gefühl, dass ich wie auf einen dreirala saß... Mal abwarten!
ich hab halt doch eher 90cm schrittlänge und bin knapp über 190cm wennst es ganz genau nimmst, weißt eh das sind paar cm da und dort... Außerdem bin ich tourenorientiert!


----------



## Nick-Alexander (26. März 2011)

Hay ho,
Also ich hab mir im sommer 2010 nen Flash F1 Gekauft,ist ziemlich unverändert und fährt sich einfach geil!Einzigstes Manko:der Tiefe Lenker.
Ich bin nähmlich 1,84 groß(also L Rahmen) und fahre CC-Rennen in der u17 Klasse...und da ist das in den abfahrten mal,je nach steilheit,unsicherer...aber n riser nun drauf und es fährt hammer...beste Gabel,die ich gefahren habe und man kann super entspannt n Rennen damit bestreiten!Und ich sprech aus erfahrung!
Naja also alle die Alu lieber wollen als Carbon sollten sich das Rad holen!


----------



## Christian-Karl (28. März 2011)

Also, vielleicht bin ich dann mitn XL-Rahmen unglücklich! Wie gsagt, der Händler hatte das Rad selber und griff selber zu L obwohl er auch zw. M und L hing. 90cm Schrittlänge, 190,5cm und 195cm Armspannweite ist halt auf alle Fälle nicht S !

Hab das L Probe gefahren und der Händler meinte, da bin ich wirklich schon sehr sporltich unterwegs. Er würde mir zum XL eher raten, da die Einstellmöglichkeiten für mich besser wären. EIn anderer Cannandale Händler meinte ich brauch sowieso XL.
Als vergleich zog ich die Trek hardteils der 8 und 6er Serie her!
Ich fuhr sowohl 19,5 als auch 21,5.
Und 19,5 war mir defintiv zu klein. 21,5 um den Tick zu groß.
Als Vergleich 19,5 beudet bei Trek 62,5 cm Oberrohr horizontal, 21,5 bedeutet 64,1cm (Specialized 64cm, hab ich auch 21 gefahren) Oberrohr horizontal, Das Cannondale XL liegt somit mit 62,9 genau dazwischen und hat glaub ich einen kürzeren Vorbau bei der Lefty im Vergleich. Bei den Rahmengrößen-"Berechungsprogrammen" komme ich mit 190cm genau an die 21 Zoll (185-190 19 bis 21 und 190 bis 195 21-22) bzw. mit Schrittlänge 90cm an 20 zoll bzw. 51cm. 
Das Trek hatte 54,6 in 21,5, dass 19,5er 49,53cm was aber trotzdem eher klein war insgesamt. Auch ein Focus mit 20,5 find ich etwas zu klein, aber schon passender! Das Cannondale F1 hat 20.66 umgerechntet und mit 52,5cm kommt es näher an 51 als das 18,7 mit 47,5cm. Die Oberrohrlänge kommt eher ans L Trek obwohl ich mit 195cm armlänge und großen oberkörper eh ein längeres Oberrohr brauche! Der etwas geschwungene Lenker wird wohl noch 1cm zurückbringen. Ein Dritter Händler mit Trek hat nie was von 19,5er gesprochen immer nur 21,5er wenns das Trek sein sollte und mit geschwungen Lenker kams mir nicht mal so übel vor. Da außerdem in den Berechnungen immer steht wenn man zwischen 2 rahmen wählt, den größeren bei tourenorientierter Fahrweise und das eher auf mit zutrifft, muss ich dann ehrlich sagen, wenn das Rad nicht passt, hat wirklich alles versagt (Fachliche Beratung verschiedener Händler und Berechnungsformeln sowie persönliches Gefühl nach Testfahrten, wobei man wohl erst nach längerem und oftmaligem Fahren sagen kann obs passt)! 

Okay, ich hätte vielleicht noch nach Salzburg (250km) weg oder sonst wo telefonieren müssen ob die ein XL haben. 
Ich bin zwar mit einem Cannondale XL gefahren, war aber kein Flash, daher kann man Geometrie nicht vergleichen und mich störte vorallem der gerade lenker, außerdem weder fatty noch lefty dran und bei einem Leftyvorbau ist glaub ich kürzer normal. zumindest bei einem modell mit lefty hab ich 2cm weniger gemessen als im vergleich. war aber a L. Das Cannondale ne Streckbank ist weiß ich auch schon. Da muss man sich sowieso drann gewöhnen! Ich frag mich halt für wenn die Jumbo-Größe gemacht wird, wenn ich mit meinen Körperdaten L bräuchte! Außerdem kommt mit Sicherheit eine Menge Geschmack und persönliche Vorlieben hinzu! Wenn ich mir die Sattelüberhöhung von jemanden mit 98cm Schrittlänge beim Xl anschaue muss ich defintiv sagen, das rad wär für mich zu klein. Dreilala!
Bitte keiner böse nehmen und ich glaube jeder ist mit seinem Rad zufrieden und das soll auch so sein und vielleicht heul ich in einem Monat und geb das Rad an meinen Vater weiter.
Aber recht viel mehr kann ich dann nicht machen, es ist und bleibt eine Tatsache das Räder in Massenproduktion für standardkörper gemacht werden und ich so oder so einen Kompromiss eingehen hätte müssen und vorallem wenn man sowieso zw. L und XL bei jedem Anbieter steckt. Ich hab halt den genommen wo von den Geometriedaten XL eher kleiner ausfällt als die XL der anderen Hersteller.


----------



## bluenabu (28. März 2011)

ich würde gerne mal mehr fotos von euren bikes sehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (6. April 2011)

kommt hier nichts mehr ?


----------



## Horatius (6. April 2011)

Och, ich denke, mein Flash F1 aus dem Jahre 2010 wird demnächst, geputzt und poliert, auch noch digital abgelichtet werden und dann wohl auch den Weg hierher finden


----------



## bluenabu (8. April 2011)

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/864853]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Christian-Karl (9. April 2011)

sehr schön! Was ist alles modifiziert (Beschreibung)?

grüße


----------



## bluenabu (10. April 2011)

save stütze,sattel,lenker,griffe,matchmaker und alle schrauben gegen eloxierte alu und titan getauscht........also nich viel verändert


----------



## MChaosbiker (16. April 2011)

Moin Flash F1 Biker  wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Bremsen ??? Hier mal meine . Vorne Elixir R mit 180mm Shimano Scheibe ( glaub ich 770 , die mit dem Spiderarm ) , hab die , ich nenne sie mal konische Unterlegscheiben , durch rechtwinklige ersetzt , läuft super . Kein schleifen , kratzen , gar nix  Hinten war erst die 160 Avid G3 Scheibe drin , bei langsamer Fahrt ( 5-8 kmh ) war ein quietschen zu hören , nervig halt . Dann Shimano Scheibe 751 ( die mit den Bohrungen ) rein macht , lief auch gut . Aber die Optik fährt halt mit , also noch ne 770 Scheibe geholt . Die eingebaut , und ich bekomme se nicht hin , das es ruhig ist  es macht Geräusche beim bremsen , klar hat man die  aber es sind irgendwie harte Geräusche , man ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll . Hab sie auch 50KM drin gehabt , keine Besserung  dann wieder 751 eingebaut , jetzt läuft es wieder geräuchlos ..... aber sonst sehr zufrieben mit dem Bike , kann  net klagen  ...... Abänderung gegenüber Serie , Crossmax ST , XT Schaltung 10fach , Controltech Stütze mit Ritchey Sattel , vorne Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25 , hinten Ralph Racing in 2,4  ..... morgen mal paar neue Bilder reinstellen


----------



## bluenabu (17. April 2011)

meine avid quietscht bei nässe sooo laut,dass ich nur mit gehöhrschutzfahren kann.....aber wetter soll ja langsam besser werden........sonst ist alles gut


----------



## MChaosbiker (17. April 2011)

ajo , mittlerweile ist auch bei mir alles top


----------



## Horatius (19. April 2011)

Ich hatts ja versprochen - Bilder nach knapp dreistündigem Putzen.














Und gestern noch ungeputzt die neue Aufhängung:




Ich habe noch einen weißen Carbon-Lenker angebaut, den gabs zum neuen Vorbau (90mm+20°) einfach zu günstig dabei.


----------



## Christian-Karl (19. April 2011)

ist einfach a brutal geiles bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (20. April 2011)

ist schon der hammer....und beim original sattel bin ich auch wieder....der ist einfach super bequem und passt am besten.habe auch hinten jetzt einen 2,4er reifen drauf......super komfort und man merkt das größere volumen


----------



## bluenabu (20. April 2011)

Horatius schrieb:


> Ich hatts ja versprochen - Bilder nach knapp dreistündigem Putzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum hast du die reflektoren an den pedalen ?


----------



## Horatius (20. April 2011)

Das sind die Aufklickdinger von Shimano, waren bei meinem Händler dabei.
Und da ich grade ne Batterie Schuhe bestellt habe, werden die demnächst abgebaut, aber bisher mussten die halt noch sein


----------



## MChaosbiker (22. April 2011)

Mal paar Bilder nach ner 90KM Grundausdauer-Tour gemacht , ohne zu putzen  ..... nächstemal gibts ne bessere Auflösung der Bilder


----------



## mäcpomm (22. April 2011)

Ihr sollt mir das Maul nicht immer so wässrig machen. ;-)


----------



## MChaosbiker (22. April 2011)

aha Mäcpomm , das F1 gefällt dir wa


----------



## bluenabu (23. April 2011)

ist ja auch ein endgeiles bike


----------



## mäcpomm (23. April 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> ist ja auch ein endgeiles bike



Jawoll.


----------



## derSeb (28. April 2011)

Gibt es die CD Save Sattelstütze aus Carbon eigentlich auch für das 2010 Modell mit 31,6 mm Durchmesser? Hab leider nur die 27,2 mm Variante gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_B (28. April 2011)

Ausschließlich 27,2. Man kann einen Adapter nehmen, ist allerdings keine schöne Lösung.


----------



## Triptube (28. April 2011)

Aber besser als gar keine !? Lol

Geht eben leider nur so !

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## derSeb (28. April 2011)

David_B schrieb:


> Ausschließlich 27,2. Man kann einen Adapter nehmen, ist allerdings keine schöne Lösung.



Schade, gibt es ähnliche Alternativen?


----------



## zoomer (28. April 2011)

Da ich bei der Grösse immer noch zwischen M und L schwanke,
könnte sich jemand die Mühe machen und mir ein Mass nachmessen.

Ich bräuchte für jeweils Grösse M und L :

Von der Oberkante über Sattel,
(an der Stelle über der Nullmarkierung des Gestells),
die Länge bis zur Achse des Lenkers im Vorbau.

Dabei sollte diese Oberkante Sattel möglichst 75 cm von der Tretlagermitte aus
ausgezogen sein.
Die Nullmarkierung des Sattels möglichst in der Mitte der Sattelstützenklemmung,
das braucht man nicht unbedingt umbauen, das kann man abschätzen wenn man
den Meterstab hinhält.

Gerne mit Angabe von Vorbaulänge und Sattelstützenkröpfung.



Bei meinen Rädern liegt dies bisher immer zwischen 73 und 74 cm, mehr
wäre mir wohl zuviel.

Und wie hoch wäre die Sattelüberhöhung bei 75 cm Auszug ?
Sattelüberhöhung gerne 0 cm bis negativ.





Hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu kompliziert beschrieben, ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## rickhunter12 (7. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Hat schonmal jemand die BSA Hülsen aus dem 2010er F1 gepresst?

Sind die Dinger verklebt? Oder einfach nur eingepresst?

Würde mich mal im Allgemeinen interessieren. Einen echten Vorteil von bb30 sehe ich momentan noch nicht.


----------



## Triptube (8. Mai 2011)

Moin rickhunter12,

sind mit einem grünen Loctite Kleber eingeklebt. Weiß jetzt leider nicht mehr die Nr. dafür. Vorsichtig mit einem Haartrockner oder Heißluft Gebläse erhitzen.
Ist natürlich vorsicht mit dem Lack geboten !

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK1981 (23. Mai 2011)

hier meines - ganz neu


----------



## bluenabu (23. Mai 2011)

welche rahmengröße ist das ?


----------



## zoomer (23. Mai 2011)

Xxs ?


----------



## MK1981 (24. Mai 2011)

Ist Rahmengröße S.
Bin 164cm - passt ganz gut!


----------



## MChaosbiker (4. Juni 2011)

Kurzes Fazit nach 2000Km  es läuft und läuft und läuft  einmal Gabel resetet , war ca.15mm abgesackt , nachher lief sie irgendwie besser , brauch jetzt auch 15psi weniger Luftdruck . Avid Elixir Bremse läuft ab Kilometer 1200 super , vorher hats paar Nerven gekostet  Laufräder Crossmax ST laufen sehr gut ( 109KG Kampfgewicht ) . Lackqualität ist okay , ist ja auch noch ein 2010 Modell . Ob man wirklich 10fach braucht  ist halt bissle viel Schalterei hinten . Kettenverschleiß ist laut Fachmann noch okay  Benotung Skala 1 ( Mies ) bis 10 ( Genial ) würd ich das F1 auf 9 einstufen  ......Stephan


----------



## bluenabu (5. Juni 2011)

würde es auch jederzeit wieder kaufen


----------



## stingbuddy (5. Juni 2011)

will immer noch niemand sein f1 2010 in größe m verkaufen? meine frau lässt mir keine ruhe mehr.


----------



## bluenabu (5. Juni 2011)

....wenn sie dir keine ruhe lässt.....dann kaufe ihr eins und sie wird glücklich und zufrieden sein........kommund erfülle ihr diesen traum


----------



## stingbuddy (5. Juni 2011)

würde ich ja gerne, aber ich brauch ein weisses in m und am liebsten 2010.... ein rahmenset (rahmen/gabel)  würde schon genügen, da sie ihre x.o. weiter fahren möchte...


----------



## bluenabu (6. Juni 2011)

http://www.biker-boarder.de für 1500.......gibt doch genügend angebote im netz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (6. Juni 2011)

hab leider kein einziges 2010er gesehen.


----------



## bluenabu (6. Juni 2011)

komisch....mein google schmeisst welche um 1500 euro raus


----------



## stingbuddy (6. Juni 2011)

bitte um den link. danke.


----------



## Christian-Karl (6. Juni 2011)

Warte nun schon seit 2 Monaten auf mein Bike und es kommt scheinbar nicht...


----------



## bluenabu (7. Juni 2011)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> bitte um den link. danke.




habe gesehen.....überall ausverkauftsorry


----------



## Christian-Karl (7. Juni 2011)

Am Samstag kann ich es endlich holen! Freu mich schon! Juhu!


----------



## Christian-Karl (7. Juni 2011)

*Eine Frage, der Umwerfer ist SLX, zahlt sich her eine Aufrüstung auf XT aus??? Bitte um rasche Antwort, will morgen dem Händler bescheid geben!*


----------



## David_B (7. Juni 2011)

Wenn es nicht so drauf ankommt, die paar Euro mehr hinzulegen, würd ich es aus Gründen des Gesamterscheinungsbildes schon machen. Funktional ist der Unterschied jedoch eher gering.


----------



## Christian-Karl (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo! Eine Frage die  Mavic XM-317-Disc sind oben, wie gut oder wie schlecht sind die?
Ich werd die zwar jetzt nicht tauschen, will mal fahren aber vielleicht in einem Jahr oder zwei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK1981 (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich hab mein neues Rad jetzt noch keine 2 Monate, und hatte schon den zweiten Platten . Vorn kam er langsam schleichend, habe dann den Schlauch getauscht, und heute bei der Fahrt in der Ebene auf Asphalt hinten. In den vergangenen Jahren mit meinem frührern Rad hatte ich nie einen Platten. Ist das eher Pech oder passt da was am Rad nicht? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## rickhunter12 (11. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Da brauchst Du keine Sorge haben!

Im schlimmsten Fall sind die verbauten Schläuche nicht die besten.

Rüste Latexschläuche nach (allerdings verlieren die für gewöhnlich nach einigen Tagen Luft=normal); gegen Einstiche sind sie aber resistenter. Und passe den Luftdruck an (zu wabbelig kann auch Platten fördern).

Ich hab mein Rad 1.500 km und nix an Platten (mit Latexschlauch).


----------



## MK1981 (11. Juni 2011)

Okay, danke. Die verbauten Schläuche sind Schwalbe. Werde es mit Latex Schläuchen probieren!


----------



## David_B (11. Juni 2011)

Schau aber dennoch nach, dass kein Dreck, Staub etc. im Mantel ist. Und auch mal schauen, ob das Felgenband richtig sitzt und die Felge keine scharfe Kante hat, die der Schlauch berühren könnte.


----------



## Matzelinho (13. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch schon den ein oder anderen Platten hinter mir. Meistens ist ein Dorn durch Mantel & Schlauch gegangen. 

Der verbaute RR hat spitzen Gegenständen auch nicht wirklich viel entgegenzusetzen... daher habe ich jetzt den X-King zusammen mit Latexschläuchen aufgezogen.


----------



## Christian-Karl (14. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn das 2011er nicht die schönen Nähte hat! Es passt wie angegossen! XL ist perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Noch ne Frage, muss man eigentlich Kurbel und Rad irgendwo registieren extra zwecks Garantie (Fernseher, Angelruten usw hab ich das alles machen "müssen")....??


----------



## bluenabu (14. Juni 2011)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Noch ne Frage, muss man eigentlich Kurbel und Rad irgendwo registieren extra zwecks Garantie (Fernseher, Angelruten usw hab ich das alles machen "müssen")....??




kannst du auf der cannondale homepage machen


----------



## Christian-Karl (15. Juni 2011)

danke!

werd ich am Wochenende! SOll man da kurbel oder so was auch noch von den teilen registrieren? Lefty?


----------



## Inuit (15. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich habe seit Wochen immer wieder diesen Thread verfolgt und bin ganz angetant von dem F1. Nun habe ich vor ein paar Tagen durch Zufall Eins bei meinem lokalen (Groß-)Händler entdeckt. Gefahren: Bin hin und weg!  Habe noch ein paar Fragen:

Größe: Nachdem ich nochmal den Thread durchgekaut habe mache ich mir Sorgen über die Größe. Das Bike hier hat die Größe J(umbo). Ich bin 1.93m lang und fahre eher Tourorientiert. Mein derzeitiges Bike (15 Jahre altes Red Bull Black Lava) ist auch sehr groß und ich bin stark an die Größe gewöhnt, daher im ersten Moment vermutlich auch das gute Gefühl auf dem Jumbo Rad.  Was meint ihr?

Lefty: Wie schnell lässt sich eigentlich das Vorderrad bei so einer Lefty entnehmen? Weil da ist ja gar kein Schnellspanner dran? Und: Muss ich eine Pumpe für die Lefty dazukaufen? 

Preis: Es hat schon ein paar Spuren vom Probefahren in der Verkaufshalle, also dreckige Griffe, eine kleine Schramme am Bremshebel und ein kleiner Kratzer an den Kurbeln. Sonst aber einwandfrei. Angebot des Händlers war gestern Abend 1600,- (statt 1999,-). Geht das in Ordnung? 

Ich bitte um Eure Hilfe. Ich muss mich bis morgen Abend entscheiden!!


Gruß,
Inuit


----------



## Christian-Karl (15. Juni 2011)

Inuit schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe seit Wochen immer wieder diesen Thread verfolgt und bin ganz angetant von dem F1. Nun habe ich vor ein paar Tagen durch Zufall Eins bei meinem lokalen (Groß-)Händler entdeckt. Gefahren: Bin hin und weg!  Habe noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...



2011er Modell oder 2010er?
Naja, ich bin nicht ganz 191 und fahr XL... Kommt auch auf die Schrittgröße drauf an. Meinem Vater ca. 195cm und 4 cm größere Schrittlänge wäre XL doch etwas zu klein...

Schwer zu sagen! Das XL ist halt ein kleines XL im vergleich zu Trek/Spec... (also 21 oder 21,5er von denen)...

Wie sieht es mit dem Sattel aus? ist er über dem Lenker? wieviel?


----------



## Inuit (15. Juni 2011)

Das ist das 2011er Model.

Sattel ist ca. 15-20 cm über dem Lenker würde ich aus meiner Erinnerung Schlussfolgern.

Was meinst Du zu Lefty/Preis?


----------



## Christian-Karl (15. Juni 2011)

Der Preis ist gut, das du dann noch soviel über dem Jumbo sitzt obwohls nur 3cm größer bist ist, ist überraschend, wohl ganz schön langhaxad...

Der Preis ist sicher toll... Die Entscheidung kann dir hier niemand abnehmen! Vielleicht kannst noch eine Probefahrt machen wosd zumindest auf Asphalt steil bergauf fahren kannst und auch bergab...
Es sollte nur so sein, je kleiner das Bike, desto leichter im Wald durch "Quirlligkeit" und desto mehr Gewicht am Lenker bergauf...
Wie gesagt für mich passt XL perfekt. Man kann dazu nichts sagen!
Mein Vater hat gesagt, früher wurde gemessen! Du setzt den Ellbogen an die Sattelspitze und solltest dann in die Mitte des Vorbaus greifen können...
Weißt nicht ob das aktuell ist oder hilft!
Jumbo ist halt 57 Sattelrohrlänge, das ist 22,44 Zoll! Ist schon heftig...
Wird normal eher schon für 195+ Leute empfohlen!

Aber ich kanns einfach nicht sagen und das wird keiner hier, ist mir genauso gegangen! Ich konnte mein Rad nicht mal Probefahren...
Vertrau deinen Bauchgefühl! Ich würd aber nicht ausschließlich hier auf die Schnäppchenjagd gehen! Wennst dann unzufrieden bist oder doch nicht passt, dann sind 1600 Euro einfach zuviel...
Ich vermute mal, das der Händler das Rad auch weghaben will und vielleicht wer anfänglich hatte.
Ich hab nämlich nirgends einen XL Probefahren können und meine Freundin würd gern das Damenmodell vom Flash fahren, auch nur weit weg in S möglich... sonst nirgends! Kenne deinen HÄndler aber nicht und will ihm da nichts unterstellen!
Bauchgefühl muss entscheiden!
Ich hab halt lange Zeit verschiedene Räder probiert und an anderen Tage gefahren auch andere Marken und dann halbwegs gewusst wie die GEO ist und mich dann für das Cannondale entschieden und auch bis zum goldenen Tag gefiebert obs die richtige Größe ist!

Grüße


----------



## mäcpomm (15. Juni 2011)

@ Inuit
Warum willst Du bei Deiner Größe kein 29er?


----------



## Inuit (15. Juni 2011)

mäcpomm: gute frage! seitdem ich gestern unterwegs war im internet weiss ich überhaupt erst dass es jetzt 29er gibt.

ich fahre seit 2 jahren erst wieder MTB und das mit meinem 15 jahre alten RedBull. das muss aber jetzt mal getauscht werden, hab zuviel angst um alterserscheinungen und lust auf was neues.

heute mittag war ich beim specialized händler, der hat fast nur noch 29er da stehen. wahnsinn. jetzt bin ich verunsichert. wahrscheinilch hat christian-karl recht: nur schnäppchen jagt bringt auch nix.

schwere sache, ihr wisst selber wie das ist wenn so ein F1 vor euch steht ihr das leuchten in den augen habt und dann auch noch ein guter preis dort steht. aber wenn ich wieder 15 jahre ein gutes bike fahren will dann sollte es einfach passen (auch wenn ich vor 15 jahren bei Rose im Laden so ein tamm-tamm nicht im Ansatz gemacht habe...).


gruß,
inuit


P.S.: sind die 29er von CD auch empfehlenswert?


----------



## Christian-Karl (15. Juni 2011)

Bin ein 29er gefahren von spec. hat mir persönlich nicht zugesagt! Ist aber sicher sehr individuell! Du bist halt bei Felgen und Reifen und Schläuchen dann wohl eher "begrenzt", das kann ich aber als Newbie nicht beurteilen...
Wenn das F1 zusagt, dann passt es doch, der Preis ist sicherlich ein Traum... 
Ich bin halt so vorgegangen, dass mir die Marke (außer KTM, HT, Scott,... sind nicht so meine) mal egal war und es nur um die Rahmengröße ging, dann hab ich einfach mal durchprobiert, als ich ungefähr wusste, welche Rahmengröße, hab ich mich dann um das Rad gekümmtert!

Um 1700 griagst a Trek 8000 auch, hat mir auch gefallen, sicher ist kein F1 aber gibts in 21,5 Zoll und könnte dir passen eventuell! Wie gesagt, kann aber auch sein, dass das Jumbo deins ist! 
Was hast den für Schrittlänge zur Körpergröße usw! Ich hab mich damals komplett vermessen. Hab Schrittlänge/Körpergröße/Armspannweite und auch Schulterbreite geschaut... Ich hab zum Beispiel einen breiteren Lenker, mein Vater hat geringer Schultern dafür ist er größer und andere Schrittlänge und da passt F1 in XL mit meinem Lenker nicht! Du musst dich da einfach ranarbeiten!
Glaub mir eins, dass F1 in Jumbo läuft nicht gleich weg. Es gibt nicht um jede Ecke 190+ leute die 1600 Euro für ein Radl gleich ausgeben... Schau dich die Woche noch um, hat eh alles bis Samstag offen, hol dir die Kataloge, schau dir die GEOMETRIE an, Gib mal deine Maße in ein Berechnungsprogramm (google Rahmengröße) ein... Mein Mutter hat ein Stevens, die hat auch 20 Radln durchprobiert... Mit meiner Freundin wirds nicht anders werden, die ist auch grad auf der suche (Flash Women ist leider nirgends zum Probefahren...)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (15. Juni 2011)

Was meinst Du wie Dir die Augen leuchten wenn Du eine Probefahrt mit dem 29er Flash gemacht hast. ich habe die Change genutzt und bin in Willingen ein wenig mit dem 3er gefahren. Ca. 2600â¬ und genau wie das 1er nicht so leicht zu kriegen. 

Obwohl das 3er Flash 1A funktioniert hat hÃ¤tte ich bei ~2500â¬ gern eine bessere Ausstattung und suche hier nach einem guten Kompromiss.


----------



## MK1981 (15. Juni 2011)

@Christian-Karl: F1 in Größe S kann ich zum probieren anbieten.


----------



## Triptube (15. Juni 2011)

Ich kann dir auch das 29"er Flash ans Herz legen !
Ich selbst bekomme mein 1er in Gr. L im Juli ! Kann es kaum erwarten.

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## rickhunter12 (15. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Rahmengröße würde ich persönlich auch so machen:

Erst mal im Netz nach empfohlenen Größen bei Deiner Körpergröße gehen.

Dann grob anvisieren und sich wirklich auf die Räder setzen;probefahren;vergleichen

Da bist du mit deinem Gefühl schon ein Stück weiter.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es so,dass auch jeder Hersteller unterschiedliche Gewichtungen legt.

Ich fahre ein Flash F1 in M;bin 177 cm groß; Schrittlänge 83,5-84 cm

Es fühlte sich erst irgendwie kürzer als meine bisherigen Bikes an, aber ich kann mit dem Flash Berge hochkommen (technisch) die waren mit bisherigen Rädern nur bei jedem 4.Anlauf machbar. Also man sitzt supergut zentral auf dem Rad. Bergab für mich auch ein Traum!

Wenn ich persönlich momentan von dem 29er Hype nicht viel halte (eine Zeitung hat jetzt aktuell mit modernster Technik bewiesen,dass jede radgattung einfach ihre Vor und Nachteile hat - ach nein ....) so finde ich,ist gerade für große Menschen ein 29 ne feine Sache!

Also würde ich auch versuchen mal auf einem 29 Platz zu nehmen!


Rein radtechnisch kann ich CD nur empfehlen! Zum Glück ist mir ein Co Sponsoring eines Mitbewerbers durch die Lappen gegangen....so "muss" ich mein Flash weiterfahren und nach einigen km später kann ich nur sagen:Glück gehabt!!!!


----------



## Inuit (16. Juni 2011)

Mir hat der eigentlich Selbstverständliche, aber hier nochmal ausgeschriebene Hinweis sehr geholfen: 1600 für ein F1 ist gut, aber 1600 zuviel für ein Rad was einem keinen Spaß macht (warum auch immer: Typ oder Größe). 

Das mit dem "Größen probieren" und "29er probieren" habe ich verstanden und war auch promt beim Händler. Danach mein Fazit:

- 29er: Im direkt Vergleich waren mit die 29er nicht wendig genug. Ich habe mich nicht wohl gefühlt. Irgendwas sagt mir dass das reine MTB eine 26er Seele hat. Die kenne ich und die möchte ich auch weiter fahren. 
- Größe: Die Jumbo Größe beim F1 ist auch für meine 1.93m zuviel. Bei ausgiebiger Probefahrt wie eine Streckbank.
- Habe für Größe und 29er nicht nur Cannondale sondern auch andere gefahen (Scott, Rotwild, Trek) und hatte viele schöne Räder unterm Hintern.

Bei den Probefahrten ist dann etwas passiert. Auf einmal kam es mir (ich war mit meinem aktuellen, alten Hardtail dort. Eines hatten alle Räder gemeinsam: Just another bike! Schöne Optiken (das F1 ist der Hammer), super Bremsen, nette Federgabeln, etc, aber aus meiner persönlichen Sicht: Just another Bike. 

Ich muss also beichten: Ohne dass der Händler irgendetwas gesagt hat, wollte ich mich dann einmal auf ein Fully setzen. Die Wahl ist dabei auf ein Rotwild R.C1 FS Pro gefallen. Das war ein Schlüsselmoment in meinem Radleben. Ich habe noch nie auf so etwas gesessen. Und das Rad mit seinen Komponenten und der Federung ist für mich wie "das nächste Level".  Ich befasse mich nun ausgiebig mit dem Thema Fully im CC Bereich und berichte dann mal wie die Geschichte zu Ende geht.

Ich möchte euch danken für eure Kommentare und Zeit die ihr euch genommen habt mit zu Antworten. Vielen, vielen Dank!!!!! 


Inuit


----------



## Triptube (16. Juni 2011)

@ Inuit,

schön das du was gefunden hast, was dir und deinem Gefühl entspricht !
Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim suchen und finden ! ;-)

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## mäcpomm (16. Juni 2011)

Freue mich auch schon auf Deine Wahl. 
In 2012 werde ich in Willingen definitiv auch mal auf ein odentliches Fully klettern.


----------



## Christian-Karl (16. Juni 2011)

ein hardtail, ein fully, ein crosser und ein rennrad gehört in jeden Stall hab ich mal gehört 

Ob fully oder hardtail ist doch immer so eine Sache! Häng dich daran nicht auf!
Super, dass du dir den Rahmen nochmal angesehn hast und dich in Ruhe damit beschäftigt hast! ich kenn das selber und jetzt machen wir das grad bei der Freundin auch...

Grüße


----------



## Danimal (16. Juni 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Obwohl das 3er Flash 1A funktioniert hat hätte ich bei ~2500 gern eine bessere Ausstattung und suche hier nach einem guten Kompromiss.



Findste das zu teuer? Der Rahmen zählt derzeit zu den besten am Markt - perfekte Mischung aus Leichtbau, Steifigkeit und Komfort. Dazu die meiner Meinung nach beste Federgabel in diesem Segment. Für den Listenpreis kauft das Rad eh keiner, ich schätze, 2200-2300 sind leicht auszuhandeln.
Für den Kurs wird man sich auf keinen Fall was vergleichbares von Hand zusammenstellen können.

Bei den Komponenten sehe ich es immer total entspannt: Fahr die Karre eine Saison (inkl. Winter) und Du kannst guten Gewissens einen großen Teil der Anbauteile verschleissbedingt tauschen.

Cheers,
D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rickhunter12 (17. Juni 2011)

So isses!

Man sollte fahren was passt!


Ich persönlich finde auch,dass das Flash 3 (carbon) jetzt nicht überteuer ist. Das Gesamtpaket stimmt einfach und Rahmen und Gabel gehören dank SI zum leichtesten und optisch abgefahrensten auf dem Markt!

Dazu noch LEBENSLANG Rahmengarantie!

Out of The Box soll das Gerät 9,9 kg wiegen hab ich mal wo gelesen. Is doch i.O.!

Ansonsten wer gute Preise haben möchte: 

Vielleicht auch mal bei Bub-Bikes nachfragen.


----------



## rickhunter12 (17. Juni 2011)

So!

Möchte Euch auch nicht mein Flash F1 2010 vorenthalten.

Ein paar Teile wurden gepimpt. Das Rad wiegt inkl. Flaschenhalter und Pedale 9,9 KG.


----------



## Jumpstumper (17. Juni 2011)

rickhunter12 schrieb:


> So!
> 
> Möchte Euch auch nicht mein Flash F1 2010 vorenthalten.
> 
> Ein paar Teile wurden gepimpt. Das Rad wiegt inkl. Flaschenhalter und Pedale 9,9 KG.




Super, passt alles, echt lecker. M Rahmen?


----------



## rickhunter12 (17. Juni 2011)

Danke!

Yo! Ist ein "M" Rahmen. Getunt wurden:
Sattel (SLR XP), Stütze (Fun Works 210 Gramm), Kurbel (Fun Works 720 gramm inkl Lager), Lenker (FSA Carbon 130 Gramm), SRAM Drehgriffe X.0, Ritchey Lightgriffe, Latexschläuche, vorne Rocket Ron

Ist der heißeste MTB Feuerstuhl den ich bisher fahren durfte!

Auf die Frage "Warum ist die Gabel denn nur halb da??" vieler Leute antworte ich mittlerweile: "war günstiger!" 

Aber im Ernst: 
Die Lefty ist für mich DER Hammer im Vergleich zu Sid und Reba (beide mit neuem Model gefahren)


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2011)

du musst auf die frage auf den mitfahrer zeigen und sagen : "wir teilen uns eine"


----------



## Christian-Karl (17. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> du musst auf die frage auf den mitfahrer zeigen und sagen : "wir teilen uns eine"



Genau!
Ich hab gesagt: "Schei*e, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, was mache ich jetzt?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (24. Juni 2011)

Hey Jungens,

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich die Lefty PBR ohne opi Stem ausbauen muss und was ich für Werkzeug brauche? Wie man Sie wieder einbaut müsste ich dann auch wissen 

Problem ist, dass meine Lefty verliert wohl etwas öl sowie die dämpfende Wirkung  Sie federt rein und auch wieder raus aber wie gesagt, die Dämpfung geht flöten. Wenn ich Sie hart stelle taucht sie dennoch 3-4cm ein. 

Das Problem war schon kurz nach dem Kauf mal  gewesen. Dann war Sie beim Händler und dann ging sie auch wieder. Nun ist es wieder und der Händler ist 600km weit weg.

Würde Sie deswegen zu 88 schicken. Müsste doch unter Garantie laufen oder?

Danke!


----------



## Renn Maus (24. Juni 2011)

Bei 88+ gibts super ein- / ausbau Anleitungen.
Die sind eigentlich selbsterklärend.
Die Gewährleistungsabwicklung meiner Lefty Speed PBR 2011er hat im direkten Kontakt mit 88 übrigens 4 Tage inklusive 2x Versand gedauert.
Damit war ich also sehr zufrieden.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## davidhellmann (24. Juni 2011)

Hab aber keinen OPI Stem :/
Die Anleitung ist nur dafür. 

Was braucht man alles zwecks Garantie?


----------



## bluenabu (24. Juni 2011)

bin ich der einzigste bei dem das flash ohne fehler läuft ?.......hab wohl glück gehabt


----------



## rickhunter12 (24. Juni 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> bin ich der einzigste bei dem das flash ohne fehler läuft ?.......hab wohl glück gehabt



Nope!

Meines läuft auch ABSOLUT problemlos!

Lefty läuft supergut! Rest auch!
Was cool wäre: den x lock Hebel an der lefty nachrüsten?!?! Geht aber glaub ich nur mit den 2011er Forken,oder? (hab nen 2010'er Flash)


----------



## davidhellmann (24. Juni 2011)

ich will auch nen hebel  kostet?  Aber erstmal will ich ne Funktionierende Lefty.


----------



## Renn Maus (24. Juni 2011)

@davidhellmann:
Hier sind alle Anleitungen für den Ausbau vorhanden, auch für den klassichen Vorbau: http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=863

Und hier die Lenkerlockout Variante für dein Gabelmodell:

http://www.leowheels.it/shop/articolo/LeoLefty-RC


----------



## bluenabu (25. Juni 2011)

gibt es für die 2011 flash auch so einen x-lock? aber der preis ist ja der hammer


----------



## MChaosbiker (25. Juni 2011)

Kann mich nur anschließen , Lefty läuft Super seit 2400 KM . Nur einmal resetet , war ca.15mm eingesackt . Aber dauert wirklich nur 5 Minuten um das zu beheben


----------



## rickhunter12 (25. Juni 2011)

Bei dem lockout unter dem o.g. Link handelt es sich um dem mechanischen Lockout von Leonardi. Zwar teuer-aber anscheinend noch günstiger als x lock. Und hatte mal bißchen gegoogelt: der x lock geht erst bei Gabeln ab 2011 wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab und kostet um die 150 EUR (ohne Einbau).


Thema Reset:
Hab mich damit noch nicht auseinandergesetzt...aber wenn ich die Anleitung befolge, kann ich nix falsch machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (25. Juni 2011)

Kein Problem , wenn man sich an Anleitung hält . Nur nen Tip , nehm dir irgendeine Stelle und meß mal . Damit du nen Vergleich hast . Bei waren es 15mm , die eingesackt waren  .....


----------



## bluenabu (25. Juni 2011)

das kann nicht sein,denn die gabeln ab 2011 haben einen knopf für den lockout und keinen hebel wie die 2010er




rickhunter12 schrieb:


> Bei dem lockout unter dem o.g. Link handelt es sich um dem mechanischen Lockout von Leonardi. Zwar teuer-aber anscheinend noch günstiger als x lock. Und hatte mal bißchen gegoogelt: der x lock geht erst bei Gabeln ab 2011 wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab und kostet um die 150 EUR (ohne Einbau).
> 
> 
> Thema Reset:
> Hab mich damit noch nicht auseinandergesetzt...aber wenn ich die Anleitung befolge, kann ich nix falsch machen?


----------



## bluenabu (25. Juni 2011)

wie soll ich merken ob 10-15mm fehlen ?sind das nicht toleranzen?




MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen , Lefty läuft Super seit 2400 KM . Nur einmal resetet , war ca.15mm eingesackt . Aber dauert wirklich nur 5 Minuten um das zu beheben


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Juni 2011)

@bluenabu:
War doch alles richtig beschrieben. War doch eindeutig und verständlich.

Leftys mit Lockouthebel zum drehen können mit dem stylischen Leonardi-Teil auf Lenkerlockout umgebaut werden.

Gabeln mit Druckknopf Lockout (z.B. die 2011er Speed PBR) können mit dem X-Lock bei 88 mit Lenkerlockout nachgerüstet werden....

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## bluenabu (25. Juni 2011)

ach so.....da war ich wohl zu schnell beim lesenaber ist schon eine menge geld.........aber ich muß immer alles haben


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Juni 2011)

@bluenabue:
Den Reset soll man nach einem festen Intervall machen.
Wenn man ihn durchführt, dann kann man messen, wieviel fehlt.
Steht alles in dem Benutzerhandbuch der Leftys (siehe auch 88).

Mal davon abgesehen, dass 15mm auch 15% Toleranz wären, was aus meiner Sicht nicht akzeptabel wäre.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## bluenabu (25. Juni 2011)

hast du für den x-lock mal einen link für mich?


----------



## davidhellmann (25. Juni 2011)

Hm dann muss ich mal den Reset probieren bzw. mir erstmal das Werkzeug anschaffen  Jedes mal zum Händler deswegen...


----------



## Inuit (25. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ihr hattet drum gebeten und ich versprochen zu posten, wenn ich mich entschieden habe. Vor ca. 2 Wochen habt ihr mir bei meinem Cannondale F1 geholfen und mich offen für Neues gemacht. Hier nun meine Entscheidung, ich bin überglücklich. Heute frisch aus dem Ei gepellt (bzw. vom Händler geholt)! Vielen Dank allen die mir geantwortet haben!!!!

Bis bald und Gruß,
Inuit





R.C1 FS PRO

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (25. Juni 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hey Jungens,
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich die Lefty PBR ohne opi Stem ausbauen muss und was ich für Werkzeug brauche? Wie man Sie wieder einbaut müsste ich dann auch wissen
> 
> ...




Ich bräuchte da mal eine Erklärung zwecks Lefty.
Was heißt in dem Bezug 88?
Meine Lefty läuft glaub ich ganz normal. Was heißt eignetlich das 3-4cm beim Steifstellen genau? Das die Gabel bei Belastung bisschen nachgibt oder das sie einsinkt?

Meine Freundin hat die Fatty, die wird kommt mir vor brettl hart, da wir die lefty bisschen "lockerer". Ich muss mich aber schon über den Lenke beugen und bisschen so druckwippen...


----------



## davidhellmann (25. Juni 2011)

88 > http://www.eighty-aid.com

Ja meine Gabel taucht im gesperrten Zustand dennoch 3-4cm ein. Das Sie etwas nachgibt soll ja gewollt sein aber so viel sicher nicht


----------



## Christian-Karl (26. Juni 2011)

Was heißt jetzt Taucht ein! Das sie 3-4cm nachgibt und dann erst steif wird oder dass sie bei belastung bisschen nachgibt? mir ist bis jetzt nichts negatives aufgefallen, weiß aber natürlich nicht ob das alles bei mir passt! Ist immer ein schaß beim ersten Rad... Werd beim 200km Service wohl mehr erfahren... Die Fatty meiner Freundin wird wie gesagt nach Gefühl her, härter...

MUss mich wohl mal in Wien mit paar F1 besitzer treffen um zu testen!!!

Grüße


----------



## Triptube (26. Juni 2011)

Moin,

drüben im 29"er Flash 1er thread ist der 2012 Cannondale Katalog !
Hier der Link: http://www.scribd.com/doc/58730125/C...2-MTB-Forum-it

Die Rahmen werden im Alu bereich die Rahmen dann wieder Smooth weldet verfahren hergestellt mit verschliffenden Schweißnähten wieder !
Haben wohl aus ihren diesjährigen fehlern gelernt !?
Sollen lieber ein paar Euro's mehr ausgeben um ein besseres Bild von C'dal wieder herzustellen ! 

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## davidhellmann (27. Juni 2011)

dasflash f1 sieht nett aus. aber hammer ist das 29er alu 1 wow. gibts das diesmal in de? wie wird ca der preis sein? nicht das ich mir es kaufen würde aber geilo


----------



## Triptube (27. Juni 2011)

So wie es aussieht wird die gesamte 29"er alu Flotte (drei Modelle) endlich auch in Europa geben !?
Wird auch langsam zeit nach zwei jahren nur USA Markt.
In Europa hätten sie meiner meinung nach das doppelte verkaufen können gegen über dem Carbon pedant ! Und die haben sich schon wie geschnitten Brot verkauft !

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (27. Juni 2011)

Wollte mir damals auch fast nen 29er holen aber Carbon kam tatsächlich nicht in Frage. Schade


----------



## davidhellmann (27. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Fahrradcomputer. Was bekommt man denn an die Lefty ran? Ohne groß extrakosten zu verursachen? 

Ich bin nicht sicher ob ich mir so etwas wie den Garmin Edge 500 holen soll was ja schon recht teuer ist oder was normales?

Was kauft man denn? VDO? Was anderes?


----------



## Christian-Karl (27. Juni 2011)

De haben uns 2011er Modell-Besitzer echt verarscht!

Ich lebe damit, ist mir euch soweit egal für mich und ich bereue den kauf soweit nicht, weil das Rad einfach super passt! Aber es ist echt eine Kundenverarschung, wo man bisschen Versuchskaninchen spielt... Es wird halt den Verkaufswert ziemlich runtersetzen, weil a sammlerstück mit die normalen Schweißnähte wirds wohl ned... 2011! Danke Cannondale!


----------



## rickhunter12 (27. Juni 2011)

Also den 2010er Rahmen find ich auch echt am gelungensten!

Dahin soll CD mal zurück!


Zum Thema Blockade:
Also meine Lefty rührt sich null, wenn sie blockiert ist! Wenn sie einsackt, würde ich es kontrollieren lassen!


Tacho:
Meine Empfehlung ist, kauf Dir nen Garmin. Ich selber hab mir jetzt den 800er geholt-absolut geil!

Auch der 500er taugt,sofern man keine Kartendarstellung benötigt. Und zb über Amazon ist der gar nicht mehr weit weg von einem gutem "normalen" Tacho.


----------



## d0r_t0d (27. Juni 2011)

kam nicht neulich einer im Forum auf die idee einen normalen tacho unten an die lefty anzubringen(bei der achse) und den magnet an die bremsscheibe zu machen?!


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juni 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Fahrradcomputer. Was bekommt man denn an die Lefty ran? Ohne groß extrakosten zu verursachen?
> 
> Ich bin nicht sicher ob ich mir so etwas wie den Garmin Edge 500 holen soll was ja schon recht teuer ist oder was normales?
> 
> Was kauft man denn? VDO? Was anderes?



ich hab einen vdo mc1. hab ihn mit einem halter mit langen kabel ans hinterrad gebaut.


----------



## davidhellmann (27. Juni 2011)

Gehen denn die Funktachos am Hinterrad? Oder ist die Entfernung dann zu weit?
Der Knog Nerd ist schon recht nett. Garmin ist auch nett. Kostet ein 3 bis 4 Faches und naja, der akku muss halt ständig geladen werden.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (27. Juni 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Fahrradcomputer. Was bekommt man denn an die Lefty ran? Ohne groß extrakosten zu verursachen?
> ...



Ich habe den Sensor bei meinem vorne an dem Adapter für die 180er Scheibe befestigt. Ging bei dem VDO mit den Kabelbindern problemlos. Allerdings ist der Tacho selbst


----------



## Matzelinho (27. Juni 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Gehen denn die Funktachos am Hinterrad? Oder ist die Entfernung dann zu weit?
> Der Knog Nerd ist schon recht nett. Garmin ist auch nett. Kostet ein 3 bis 4 Faches und naja, der akku muss halt ständig geladen werden.



Der CicloSport CM8.3A funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei am Hinterrad


----------



## davidhellmann (27. Juni 2011)

will doch den knog nerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (27. Juni 2011)

Warum holt ihr euch nicht den C'dal Lefty Kunststofffinger für den Abnehmer !?
Fahre das ding seit fast vier jahren an meinem Taurine mit einem Polar CS 100 mit Funkübertragung ohne Probleme !
Ist an einer Lefty Speed Carbon DLR2 110mm dran.

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## bluenabu (7. Juli 2011)

meine lefty war dann ca.20mm eingesackt.alles nach anleitung gemacht,originalwert von ca.695mm hatte sie dann auch wieder.kurios....dann die beiden halbringe eingesetzt,überwurf drauf und zusammengeschraubt.luft in die gabel und im fertigen zustand hat sie keine 695mm mehr ....ist das normal ?




MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Kein Problem , wenn man sich an Anleitung hält . Nur nen Tip , nehm dir irgendeine Stelle und meß mal . Damit du nen Vergleich hast . Bei waren es 15mm , die eingesackt waren  .....


----------



## xylnx (7. Juli 2011)

mal was anderes...

hab eben gerade den neuen katalog für 2012 in der hand gehabt.

also das f1 alu macht echt keinen fortschritt, finde ich. ob optisch oder von den komponenten her, keine entwicklung zu erkennen. schade...

u.a. sind da dran:

Kurbel: Sram s1400
Schaltwerk: x9
Umwerfer: x7
Schalthebel: x9
Felgen: Mavic xm 319 mit 28hole
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 7
alles andere, mehr oder weniger wie gehabt... 

Design, naja... Grundfarbe, weiß, dann etwas rot wieder und glaube mich an blau zu erinnern... schrift ist schwarz... ich werde mir wohl ein 2010 model suchen, falls es irgendwo noch eins geben mag...

http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/popup_image.php/pID/448/imgID/0


----------



## Christian-Karl (8. Juli 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> meine lefty war dann ca.20mm eingesackt.alles nach anleitung gemacht,originalwert von ca.695mm hatte sie dann auch wieder.kurios....dann die beiden halbringe eingesetzt,überwurf drauf und zusammengeschraubt.luft in die gabel und im fertigen zustand hat sie keine 695mm mehr ....ist das normal ?



Ich hoffe mein Händler bekommt das hin...


----------



## MChaosbiker (16. Juli 2011)

Mal nen Schnappschuß vom F1 , vorm Wurzelpfad Breitenbrunn


----------



## MChaosbiker (16. Juli 2011)

Scheiß-Fotohandy ...... morgen gibts ne gescheite Kamera :-(


----------



## Triptube (16. Juli 2011)

Ist doch o,k. das Foto !
Gibt schlechtere Fotos !

Sieht schick aus dein Bike !

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## davidhellmann (16. Juli 2011)

xylnx schrieb:


> mal was anderes...
> 
> hab eben gerade den neuen katalog für 2012 in der hand gehabt.
> 
> ...



Naja ist halt Modelpflege oder wie man das nennen mag. Man muss doch auch nicht jedes Jahr alles komplett umkrempeln. Wenn es gut ist ist es eben gut. Ach ja, es hat sich doch was geändert... Der Preis  200 Euro mehr...


----------



## Triptube (16. Juli 2011)

Nach drei 'wilden' und inovativen jahren bei C'dale, darf es 2012 ein wenig ruhiger sein ! Trek und Specialized betreiben auch zum Großteil Modelpflege !

Im 29"er Bereich rockt es bei allen Firmen momentan am meisten ! 

Happy trai's !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (16. Juli 2011)

Hab aktuell nen Flash F1 2011 und nen Singular Swift 29er. 
Irgendwas lässt mich drüber nachdenken das Flash f1 gegen ein 29er Flash f1 zu tauschen :/ Der Unterschied vom 29er aufs 26er zu wechseln ist immer sehr lustig


----------



## Christian-Karl (16. Juli 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hab aktuell nen Flash F1 2011 und nen Singular Swift 29er.
> Irgendwas lässt mich drüber nachdenken das Flash f1 gegen ein 29er Flash f1 zu tauschen :/ Der Unterschied vom 29er aufs 26er zu wechseln ist immer sehr lustig




Sag mehr dazu!


----------



## davidhellmann (16. Juli 2011)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Sag mehr dazu!



was willst denn wissen?


----------



## mäcpomm (16. Juli 2011)

Ich denke wenn man mal gefahren ist erübrigen sich viele Fragen.


----------



## davidhellmann (16. Juli 2011)

Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt


----------



## bene94 (16. Juli 2011)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Mal nen Schnappschuß vom F1 , vorm Wurzelpfad Breitenbrunn


 
Gefällt mir, wie du das rot verteilt hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (17. Juli 2011)

Sattel Selle Italia Tri 316 in Rot und Ritchey Barends in den dem Wet-Red , passen farblich wunderbar zusammen ...... wie gesagt , kommen bald bessere Bilder rein


----------



## bluenabu (17. Juli 2011)

sieht wirklich sehr gelungen aus....obwohl ich mich immer frage wir ihr mit einem flat zurecht kommt.bin der rizer fahrer......und finde es persöhnlich viel bequemer




MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Scheiß-Fotohandy ...... morgen gibts ne gescheite Kamera :-(


----------



## MChaosbiker (17. Juli 2011)

Hab mir letzte Woche nen WCS Rizer drauf gemacht , 640mm breit , aber irgendwie net mein Ding . Bring mal nen alten Gaul was bei  wieder den 580mm Flat drauf und schwups fühl ich mich wieder wohl


----------



## Christian-Karl (17. Juli 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> was willst denn wissen?



Ich bin mal mit einem 29er auf einem Parkplatz gefahren, war kein reines MTB, aber ich finds "*******"... Vielleicht ists bei einem Reinrassigen MTB besser! Ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl von eher cruisen als dass ich jetzt Gas geben wollte...

Mir gefallen die 26er Räder irgendwie persönlich besser! bei mir stands auch zur Debatte jedoch wurden wir da nicht Freunde... Kann aber mal sein, dass eines wird! Mein Flash passt zur Zeit!


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Juli 2011)

Also mein 29er Singlespeed ist ja jetzt so nicht mit dem Flash zu vergleichen.
Es ist halt nicht so wendig und agil wie ein 26er aber das ist auch überhaupt nicht schlimm. 

Ich bin halt ne Woche nur mit dem 29er gefahren da meine Lefty bei 88 war. Dann wollte ich mal ne Runde mit dem Flash fahren und kam mir vor wie wenn ich das erste mal auf einem Fahrrad saß. Miniräder und voll wackelig. Ich fahr ja nun auch nicht erst seit gestern Fahrrad aber das war schon ein sehr komisches Gefühl muss ich sagen. Von daher waren meine Gedanken halt das 26er Flash gegen ein 29er zu tauschen und somit der Umgewöhnung aus dem Weg zu gehen. Mal schauen


----------



## bluenabu (17. Juli 2011)

ein teufelskreis




MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Hab mir letzte Woche nen WCS Rizer drauf gemacht , 640mm breit , aber irgendwie net mein Ding . Bring mal nen alten Gaul was bei  wieder den 580mm Flat drauf und schwups fühl ich mich wieder wohl


----------



## bluenabu (17. Juli 2011)

das mit den 29ern ist ein hype der gerade durchs land jagt.alles wird gepuscht um zu verkaufen.....MTB ist und bleibt 26"




davidhellmann schrieb:


> Also mein 29er Singlespeed ist ja jetzt so nicht mit dem Flash zu vergleichen.
> Es ist halt nicht so wendig und agil wie ein 26er aber das ist auch überhaupt nicht schlimm.
> 
> Ich bin halt ne Woche nur mit dem 29er gefahren da meine Lefty bei 88 war. Dann wollte ich mal ne Runde mit dem Flash fahren und kam mir vor wie wenn ich das erste mal auf einem Fahrrad saß. Miniräder und voll wackelig. Ich fahr ja nun auch nicht erst seit gestern Fahrrad aber das war schon ein sehr komisches Gefühl muss ich sagen. Von daher waren meine Gedanken halt das 26er Flash gegen ein 29er zu tauschen und somit der Umgewöhnung aus dem Weg zu gehen. Mal schauen


----------



## _simon (18. Juli 2011)

Jemand Interesse an einem 2010'er Flash F1 mit 1.000 Kilometern auf der Uhr (Rad hat nie Salz oder Schnee gesehen)?
- Stehe kurz vor einer Neuanschaffung...

*ämm...: Rahmengröße L


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juli 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> das mit den 29ern ist ein hype der gerade durchs land jagt.alles wird gepuscht um zu verkaufen.....MTB ist und bleibt 26"




Dinge ändern sich!!


----------



## bluenabu (18. Juli 2011)

bitte mal fotos posten




_simon schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an einem 2010'er Flash F1 mit 1.000 Kilometern auf der Uhr (Rad hat nie Salz oder Schnee gesehen)?
> - Stehe kurz vor einer Neuanschaffung...
> 
> *ämm...: Rahmengröße L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes_1083 (18. Juli 2011)

Hi an alle,

bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Hardtail und hab da den Cannondale Flash 1 - Thread gesehen. Bin in des Rad interessiert, aber nicht sicher mit der Rahmengröße? Bin 1,72 groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 79cm. Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob mir M zu groß ist(58,5 cm Oberrohr) ? S denk ich ist auf alle Fälle zu klein (55 cm). 

Wär super, wenn ich ne Hilfe bekommen würde weche Rahmengröße und Vorbalänge  Ich tendiere ja zu nem M mit 100 oder 90 mm Vorbau.

Danke und Grüße
Hannes


----------



## bluenabu (18. Juli 2011)

M passt dir sicher 




hannes_1083 schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Hardtail und hab da den Cannondale Flash 1 - Thread gesehen. Bin in des Rad interessiert, aber nicht sicher mit der Rahmengröße? Bin 1,72 groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 79cm. Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob mir M zu groß ist(58,5 cm Oberrohr) ? S denk ich ist auf alle Fälle zu klein (55 cm).
> 
> ...


----------



## hannes_1083 (18. Juli 2011)

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Info  Was würdest Du für eine Vorbaulänge würdest Du nehmen?


----------



## bluenabu (18. Juli 2011)

ich fahre immer den originalen vorbau.erstens kann man ja den sattel verschieben oder mit einem anderem lenker einiges korregieren


----------



## sportfan (19. Juli 2011)

@hannes

Größe M passt perfekt. Dazu eine 0° 100mm Vorbau. Das ist genau die richtige Kombination für dich.


----------



## Sardes (19. Juli 2011)

ich bin 176cm und habe eine schrittlänge von 81cm, fahre zwar kein F1 aber ein älteres F4 (geometrie ist die gleiche)... fahre rahmengröße M (passt super) mit 90mm -5° vorbau und  20mm rizer lenker.
wenn du gerne gestreckt sitzt, würde ich dir auch einen 100mm vorbau empfehlen, ich sitze lieber etwas bequemer.

btw. einen 0° vorbau gibt es nicht von cannondale 
nur +/- 5° und 20°


----------



## Renn Maus (20. Juli 2011)

@sardes:
Bist du dir sicher, dass die Geometrie identisch ist?
Kannst du mir bitte ein Datenblatt zu den Geometriedaten zukommen lassen?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Triptube (20. Juli 2011)

@ Sportfan und Sardes,

es gibt bei den OPI Si Vorbauten nur -5 und +6 grad und dem nächst noch -15 grad ! ;-)

Happy trail's ! 

Steve


----------



## Sardes (20. Juli 2011)

Triptube schrieb:


> @ Sportfan und Sardes,
> 
> es gibt bei den OPI Si Vorbauten nur -5 und +6 grad und dem nächst noch -15 grad ! ;-)
> 
> ...



ich ging jetzt von den normalen vorbauten aus, da man diese drehen kann, sind sie eben +/- 5° und 20°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (20. Juli 2011)

@ Sardes,

o.k. da muß ich mich dann geschlagen geben ! Lol ;-)
Da hast du dann natürlich Recht ! 

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## Sardes (20. Juli 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @sardes:
> Bist du dir sicher, dass die Geometrie identisch ist?
> Kannst du mir bitte ein Datenblatt zu den Geometriedaten zukommen lassen?
> 
> ...



http://www.vintagecannondale.com/catalog.html

darfst dort gern selbst in den katalogen schauen 

fast alle daten, bis auf wenige die 1-2mm abweichen, sind gleich (soweit ich es überflogen habe und im 2008er katalog entziffern konnte )
nur das sitzrohr ist bei meinem F4 CO² SL rahmen 2cm kürzer als beim damaligen Caffeine und jetzigem Flash.


----------



## MChaosbiker (23. Juli 2011)

mal sehen ob es geht , das Bild hochladen


----------



## MChaosbiker (23. Juli 2011)

Mist , wie geht das hochladen , damit das Bild ganz in der Anzeige steht ???


----------



## _simon (23. Juli 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> bitte mal fotos posten



Hat sich erledigt: Bei 45 km/h im Wald den Boden geküsst. Werde das Rad weiterhin fahren. In dem Zustand wäre ein Verkauf unrentabel...


----------



## Triptube (23. Juli 2011)

@ simon,

böses faul !
Hoffe mit dir ist alles in Ordnung ?
Das Bike sehr stark in mitleidenschaft gezogen ?

Gute Besserung !

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (23. Juli 2011)

zeig mal




_simon schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt: Bei 45 km/h im Wald den Boden geküsst. Werde das Rad weiterhin fahren. In dem Zustand wäre ein Verkauf unrentabel...


----------



## Funrider68 (23. Juli 2011)

Baue mir auch gerade ein neues Flash Alu auf. Zutaten bis jetzt sind:

- Flash Alu Save 2001, schwarz
- Kurbel FSA V-Drive BB30
- Umwerfer XTR Down Pull
- DT Swiss 240 s Naben
- DT Swiss EX500 Felgen
- DT Swiss 2,0/1,8 Speichen
- Race Face Deus 31.8 Lenger
- XLC Bar ends
- Saint Bremse BL-M810 203/180
- Saint Schaltwerk RD-M810 kurz
- Sattelstütze Thomson Elite
- Sattel Selle Itali SLR XC

Mal schauen was noch so dran kommt. Kann's kaum erwarten, bis es das erste mal rollt


----------



## zoomer (23. Juli 2011)

Funrider68 schrieb:


> - Flash Alu Save 2001, schwarz







Aber Saint an der CC-Feile ?


----------



## Funrider68 (23. Juli 2011)

jep, sind halt top stopper und hat nicht jeder an nem cc  ausserdem sehen die teile edel aus


----------



## zoomer (23. Juli 2011)

War jetzt aber schon ein *2011*er Rahmen gemeint, oder ?


----------



## _simon (24. Juli 2011)

Triptube schrieb:


> @ simon,
> 
> böses faul !
> Hoffe mit dir ist alles in Ordnung ?
> ...



Danke, mit mir ist alles klar. Bisschen Haut gelassen, aber ansonsten nichts Wildes.

Mich ärgert nur das beschädigte Rad. Sind zwar nur kosmetische Schäden, aber trotzdem ist es ärgerlich...


----------



## bluenabu (24. Juli 2011)

hauptsache du bist gesundalles andere kann man ersetzen




_simon schrieb:


> Danke, mit mir ist alles klar. Bisschen Haut gelassen, aber ansonsten nichts Wildes.
> 
> Mich ärgert nur das beschädigte Rad. Sind zwar nur kosmetische Schäden, aber trotzdem ist es ärgerlich...


----------



## Funrider68 (24. Juli 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> War jetzt aber schon ein *2011*er Rahmen gemeint, oder ?



Ja klar, tippfehler


----------



## MChaosbiker (27. Juli 2011)

aber jetzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url] 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## MChaosbiker (27. Juli 2011)

Zweiter Versuch ...http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/9/9/9/_/large/DSC01544.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (27. Juli 2011)

Ich bin zu blöd .... wie krieg ich die Bilder vom Album direkt in die Anzeige , in voller Größe ???? Danke im voraus ....


----------



## d0r_t0d (27. Juli 2011)

sehr schick das F1

wie hasten das BB30 Lager Shimano kompatibel gemacht?(Hülse+BSA oder Adapter, zB RaceFace oder Reset)

Gruß


----------



## MChaosbiker (27. Juli 2011)

Ist ein 2010 Modell , da muß man zum Umrüsten auf BB30 die Gewinde-Hülsen raus drücken . Glaub ich zumindest . Als ich es gekauft hab , war ne Stylo Kurbel drauf . Mit Gewinde .....


----------



## _simon (27. Juli 2011)

Da sind doch zwei unterschiedliche Reifen aufgezogen


----------



## David_B (27. Juli 2011)

Ein prächtiges Rad!


----------



## MChaosbiker (28. Juli 2011)

Danke Schön .... Deins ist aber auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## bluenabu (28. Juli 2011)

hat doch fast jeder




_simon schrieb:


> Da sind doch zwei unterschiedliche Reifen aufgezogen


----------



## MChaosbiker (28. Juli 2011)

auch wenn ich wieder von etlichen gesteinigt werde , fahre vorne 2.25 und hinten 2.4


----------



## zoomer (28. Juli 2011)

Hatte gerade vorne 2,4 und hinten 2,6 im 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (28. Juli 2011)

2.6  Respekt .....


----------



## zoomer (28. Juli 2011)

Nehme an ich bin etwas schwerer als Du, dann kommts wohl aufs gleiche raus ...


----------



## bluenabu (28. Juli 2011)

fahre genauso




MChaosbiker schrieb:


> auch wenn ich wieder von etlichen gesteinigt werde , fahre vorne 2.25 und hinten 2.4


----------



## MChaosbiker (28. Juli 2011)

Was ich mir da schon anhören mußt , ob ich nen Anzug wie ein Formel 1 hät , wegen dem breiten Reifen hinten  jeder soll so fahren , wie er es selber okay findet .......


----------



## _simon (28. Juli 2011)

Reifenbreite ist egal, wenn der Druck in den Beinen stimmt ;-)
Ich hab' mit meinem Flash und blockierter Gabel schon Rennradfahrer gejagt (gut: ich bin ja eigentlich auch auf dem Renner zu Hause)


----------



## bluenabu (29. Juli 2011)

rennradfahrer sind keine gegner sondern OPFER




_simon schrieb:


> Reifenbreite ist egal, wenn der Druck in den Beinen stimmt ;-)
> Ich hab' mit meinem Flash und blockierter Gabel schon Rennradfahrer gejagt (gut: ich bin ja eigentlich auch auf dem Renner zu Hause)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hab slicks am f1. ich seh die rennradfahrer gar nicht von hinten


----------



## _simon (30. Juli 2011)

alles Angeber


----------



## MChaosbiker (30. Juli 2011)

....bischen Proll muß sein ......


----------



## Christian-Karl (1. August 2011)

Was ich leider beim Flash Women´s meiner Freundin kritisiern muss, ist, dass zwischen Vorderreifen und Gabel nicht viel Platz ist, wenn die Reifen stark verdreckt sind! Das Ventil zum Aufblasen ist da ziemlich weit unten und allgemein hätte man da ruhig bisschen großzügiger damit umgehen können! Sie ist zwar eh nicht so die dirt fahrerin, aber das hätte ruhig bisschen mehr Platz geben können....

Grüße


----------



## bluenabu (2. August 2011)

???????????????bitte um bilder




Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Was ich leider beim Flash Women´s meiner Freundin kritisiern muss, ist, dass zwischen Vorderreifen und Gabel nicht viel Platz ist, wenn die Reifen stark verdreckt sind! Das Ventil zum Aufblasen ist da ziemlich weit unten und allgemein hätte man da ruhig bisschen großzügiger damit umgehen können! Sie ist zwar eh nicht so die dirt fahrerin, aber das hätte ruhig bisschen mehr Platz geben können....
> 
> Grüße


----------



## Focus Cypress (2. August 2011)

Ich denke er redet von der Fatty. Da ist in der Tat nicht soo viel Platz zwischen Reifen und Ventil...
Bei meinem RocketRon ist da auch kein cm mehr Platz.


----------



## Christian-Karl (2. August 2011)

bilder mache ich wenn ich Zeit hab, aber es wurde scho erfasst um was es geht! Bin schon am Überlegen ob ich meine Racing Ralph auf das Flash meiner Freundin und mir ihre Schwalbe Black Jack nehme, da verlaufen die Stollen in der Mitte und sind ziemlich groß!

Grüße


----------



## davidhellmann (2. August 2011)

Auch noch mal hier. Welche Hersteller bieten Cannondale Vorbauen (lefty) an? Suche gerade was im bereich 80mm.


----------



## dkc-live (2. August 2011)

meine lefty liegt aber voll eingefedert auch fast auf. da ist 1 mm..


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (3. August 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Auch noch mal hier. Welche Hersteller bieten Cannondale Vorbauen (lefty) an? Suche gerade was im bereich 80mm.



hi,
80mm passt nicht bei einer lefty.
kürzester vorbau wäre einer mit 90mm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (3. August 2011)

ich hab doch aber schon nen 80er dran  und das passt egal ob 5° nach oben oder nach unten. Nach unten könnte es aber mit nem 31.8er wirklich eng werden


----------



## Christian-Karl (3. August 2011)

Hier die Bilder, wie gesagt nicht so dramatisch aber auch nicht ideal! das Ventil kann man vermutlich nicht entfernen... wird eh nicht täglich gebraucht... 

Es ist auch so, dass der Black Jack sehr grobstollig ist, da wird wohl sowieso mal ein Racing Ralph draufkommen, da Sie auch viel auf Aspahlt fährt!


----------



## Triptube (3. August 2011)

Habe bei meiner DLR 80 keine Probleme gehabt mit dicken Schlappen !
Habe Schwalbe NN in 2.25 bzw. 2.1 und RoRo in 2.1 und 2.25 drauf gehabt ! 
Habe als Verschluss den Magura Deckel sogar drauf ! Der schützt die gesamte unter Öffnung !

Happy Trail´s !

Steve


----------



## Christian-Karl (3. August 2011)

Wir haben keine direkten Probleme gehabt, nur ists mir aufgefallen als wir durch ein 5m langes Schlammlock gefahren sind, wobei man gefahren nicht mehr sagen kann, weils die Reifenprofile verschwinden ließ... Dann hab ich erst geschaut weil der Dreck sich da auch bisschen runterrieb und sah da dass durch das Ventil nicht so viel platz ist...* hast da auch so "viel" Platz?* oder wie schauts bei dir aus? Hast auch einen Link zum Deckel bzw. Foto?

Grüße


----------



## Triptube (3. August 2011)

Hi Christian-Karl,

Der Abstand ist der gleiche wie bei dir hat sich nichts verändert ! Meine ist Baujahr ´08.
Also noch die alte Peperoni Bauweise. Nicht die neue die es seit ´10 gibt mit der neuen Verjüngung und ein paar Gramm leichter.
Habe gerade noch mal im Netz geschaut ob es da irgendwo noch mal was gibt !?
Habe da aber nichts gefunden !
Gibt es auch scheinbar nicht mehr, jedenfalls nicht mehr von Magura selbst.
Oder man muß mal eine Anfrage an Magura stellen ob bei denen noch als Ersatzteil rumzufliegen haben !?

Happy trail´s !

Steve


----------



## Christian-Karl (3. August 2011)

Triptube schrieb:


> Hi Christian-Karl,
> 
> Der Abstand ist der gleiche wie bei dir hat sich nichts verändert ! Meine ist Baujahr ´08.
> 
> ...




Wie gesagt, mir ists nur durch diesen Schlamm"ritt" aufgefallen, prinzipiell ist aber wohl eh genug platz und so schlammschlachten wirds nicht so oft geben... Danke für deine Zeit und ich bin froh dass sich da nichts zu den "älteren" Modellen negativ verändert hat und somit der Abstand gleich ist!

Grüße


----------



## Christian-Karl (3. August 2011)

Mein Cannondale F1 2011, Lenker, Scheiben (180 2mal), Griffe anders und XT Pedale 2012. Ein neuer schwarzer Sattel kommt irgendwann noch.

Bin echt happy, auch meine Freundin mit ihrem Flash Women, dass nur einen anderen Lenker hat, geschwungen ist für uns angenehmer...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/8/p8030269.jpg/









Gewicht kann ich nicht sagen, wird so and die 10kg rankommen, das genügt für mich!


----------



## MChaosbiker (3. August 2011)

.... schaut gut aus , bis auf die lange Bremsleitung vorne . Meins hat gewichtsmäßig 10,55kg . Mit Crossmax ST , 2,4 Reifen hinten , vorne 180er Scheibe und XT 3x10 , in Größe M


----------



## Christian-Karl (3. August 2011)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> .... schaut gut aus , bis auf die lange Bremsleitung vorne . Meins hat gewichtsmäßig 10,55kg . Mit Crossmax ST , 2,4 Reifen hinten , vorne 180er Scheibe und XT 3x10 , in Größe M




Soit ma de eher noch Kürzen? Welche meinst genau oder allgemein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (4. August 2011)

Vorderrad-Bremse .... ist schon arg lang find ich ....


----------



## MChaosbiker (4. August 2011)

So siehts bei mir aus , bin aber Rechts-Bremser . Also Vorderradbremse rechts ..... http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/9/9/9/_/large/DSC01543.JPG


----------



## zoomer (4. August 2011)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> . bin aber Rechts-Bremser . Also Vorderradbremse rechts ..... [/url]




Es gibt Leben da draussen  . ich bin nicht allein .


----------



## Christian-Karl (4. August 2011)

HOb i ma eh a scho heute gedacht, mal schauen, vielleicht sag ich morgen das gleich dazu... oder bedeutet das ziemlichen Zeit oder Kostenaufwand? So a abschnipseln kann ja ned so dramatisch sein...

Leida knackst mei Kurbel, i hoff des griagens weg, nervt echt ziemlich


----------



## zoomer (4. August 2011)

Abschnipseln nicht, aber das dann erforderliche Entlüften.

Zu lange Bremsleitungen kann man als Mangel ansehen (ich) oder auch
nicht (Händler), wenn sie es Dir aus Kulanz machen wärs schon schön.


----------



## Jumpstumper (4. August 2011)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Mein Cannondale F1 2011, Lenker, Scheiben (180 2mal), Griffe anders und XT Pedale 2012. Ein neuer schwarzer Sattel kommt irgendwann noch.
> 
> Bin echt happy, auch meine Freundin mit ihrem Flash Women, dass nur einen anderen Lenker hat, geschwungen ist für uns angenehmer...
> 
> ...



Schönes Flash, ist das XL Größe? Aber das mit an 10kg rankommen (fahrfertig mit Pedalen?!) kann ich nicht glauben, das wird viel eher knapp bei 11 kg liegen. Da sind eigentlich kaum leichte Teile dran, der LRS, die Kurbel, Sattel etc pp sind einfach zu schwer um auf 10kg zu kommen... zuminndest, wenn ich das Gewicht des Flash in der Basisversion noch richtig im Kopf habe, kann mich aber auch irren und will dir dein Gewicht keinesfalls schlechtreden!
Aber wie gesagt: Schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (4. August 2011)

WAs wiegt denn der LRS beim Flash F1? Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## bluenabu (4. August 2011)

10kg glaube ich auch nicht wirklich.....es ist ja fast komplett original.die paar gramm durch den lenkertausch kommen durch die größeren bremsscheiben wieder drauf.....also lt.foto....11Kg.




Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Schönes Flash, ist das XL Größe? Aber das mit an 10kg rankommen (fahrfertig mit Pedalen?!) kann ich nicht glauben, das wird viel eher knapp bei 11 kg liegen. Da sind eigentlich kaum leichte Teile dran, der LRS, die Kurbel, Sattel etc pp sind einfach zu schwer um auf 10kg zu kommen... zuminndest, wenn ich das Gewicht des Flash in der Basisversion noch richtig im Kopf habe, kann mich aber auch irren und will dir dein Gewicht keinesfalls schlechtreden!
> Aber wie gesagt: Schön!


----------



## MChaosbiker (4. August 2011)

Der Laufradsatz wiegt ca. 1880 , hab ihn mal gewogen , aber net wirklich gemerkt wie schwer . Wie schon oben beschrieb , mit Crossmax ST , 2,4 Hinterreifen , vorne 180er Scheibe , Selle Italia Tri Sattel , Control Tech Stütze , Barends WCS und XT 3x10 , Antrieb samt Kurbel , wiegt es 10550gr , in Größe M . Da denke ich mal , das es in Größe L mit Serien-Ausstattung bestimmt 11000gr wiegt


----------



## Christian-Karl (4. August 2011)

Möglich... naja, dann leb ich auch damit (Gewicht) hab das nur mal gob über eine Personenwaage versucht, ich weiß ohne Einzelteile auf Briefwaage... da dreht mir jetzt eh jeder durch ! 
Die Bremsleitung hab ich jetzt nicht geändert, dass lass ich mal bis zum Winter und dann beim Frühjahrsservice oder im Winter solls sich damit spielen...

Jetzt will ich mal paar KM runterradln!

Grüße


----------



## MChaosbiker (4. August 2011)

Find ich auch , mit KM schruppen  meine Tuning war auch ( meist ) gewichtsbedingt ..... Gehöre halt zur Fraktion +100KG  ..... habs halt bissle stabiler gemacht


----------



## bluenabu (4. August 2011)

ich lass auch den schweren LRS draufder ist schick,stabil........und erfüllt seinen zweckwenn hier jeder mit seinem flash 1 um jedes gramm feilschen muss......soll derjenige es doch verkaufen und sich ein hi-mod holen


----------



## Christian-Karl (4. August 2011)

extrem blöde Frage LRS?

I hab heute einen kleinen "supergau" gmacht, weil meine rahmenschutzpickal sind auf da freundin ihr flash kuma und bei mir bisschen isolierband, jetzt hab ich das runter und heute neue pickal bekommen.
Weils so toll im Internet steht, kleber mit Alkohl weggerieben. Dass aber die Lefty, den Lefty Schriftzug nur als Pickal und ned als Lack hat, hab i dann a erst gesehen! Nichts weiter passiert, dies Y hat halt jetzt a weißes Fleckerl 

Weiß jetzt ned ob i da a Zeit investieren soi für a neues Pickal, weils eigentlich egal ist... Solange durch die aktion heute man kan Riss reinreibe durch die kabelzüge wie a freund bei sein ghost (carbon), hats sichs auszahlt und wer weiß wauns mi das erste Mal schmeißt... Ist ja a Gebrauchsgegenstand. I bin jetzt aber voll motiviert, des Radl daugt ma So viel, XL Rahmen passt so super, sattel vielleicht noch bissl raus und mit die Clickpedal ist für mich a neue Welt entstanden. Saugeil, bin zwar nur mit Mavic Razor und XT2012er Pedalen unterwegs, aber glücklich (A Blcik zu Sidi und deren Preisvorstellungen ließen mich wieder in meine Abteilung wandern  )

Nächstes Jahr will i paar Rennen fahren, ned wegen Gewinna oder so, würd anfoch so abgesperrte Strecken usw cool finden...


----------



## Christian-Karl (5. August 2011)

hat wer den Schutzblech für die Lefty?
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...61764971/Products/SKSST/SubProducts/sksst-wht

wo kommt das genau hin und wie sieht das aus?

eine Frage hätt ich noch,
beim Cannondale Tascherl von meiner Freundin war ein Misteriöser Inhalt drin, auch für den Händler nicht erklär bar war eine Lefty Beschreibung statt Fatty. Was ich noch in dem Tascherl entdeckt hab, war eine Dichtung für eine Lefty?
Zumindest ist es ein grauer Kunststoffring der diesem Ring genau ähnlich sieht?
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/QC118

fehlt der dann überhaupt wo bei einer Fatty? Kann ich das selber nachsehen und wo müsste ich suchen? Waren beide Räder heute beim Service, sollte also eigentlich am Rad selber abgehen.... KOmisch
 grauer Kunststoffring mit Innendurchmesser[FONT="] von ca. 27mm und Außendruchmesser von 37mm, sprich 5mm Wandstärke[/FONT]


----------



## d0r_t0d (5. August 2011)

das Schutzblech wird bei ner Lefty unten im Steuerrohr geklemmt, wie jedes andere Steckschutzblech auch, Lefty hat halt nen extra großen Adapter.

Das zweite Teil ist die "Dichtung" für das große Lager der Leftynabe.

Gruß


----------



## Triptube (6. August 2011)

@ Christian-Karl,

Habe bei passionbikes.de unter Federgabel Ersatzteile/CCS den Deckel gefunde !
Gibt es also doch noch ! 

Magura CCS (Cannondale Cartridge System) Ventildeckelkappe 1 Stück


12,50 EUR
inkl. 19 % MwSt zzgl.Versandkosten


Happy Trail´s !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (6. August 2011)

Hier noch mal der Link dazu:
http://www.passionbikes.de/images/product_images/info_images/0721882.jpg 

Happy trail´s !

Steve


----------



## Christian-Karl (6. August 2011)

Triptube schrieb:


> Hier noch mal der Link dazu:
> http://www.passionbikes.de/images/product_images/info_images/0721882.jpg
> 
> Happy trail´s !
> ...




danke dir und den sollten wir uns besorgen als? ist empfehlenswert?
Grüße



d0r_t0d schrieb:


> das Schutzblech wird bei ner Lefty unten im  Steuerrohr geklemmt, wie jedes andere Steckschutzblech auch, Lefty hat  halt nen extra großen Adapter.
> 
> Das zweite Teil ist die "Dichtung" für das große Lager der Leftynabe.
> 
> Gruß




Danke, also wie ichs mir gedacht hab, ist der wohl zufällig irgendwie da drinnen im "Flash Women´s Tascherl"...

Ich schließe mal aus, dass er bei mir fehlt, weil ich mein Bike einen  Monat früher gekauft habe... Würd ich aber sehen wenn ich mal das  Vorderrad runtergebe oder?


----------



## Triptube (6. August 2011)

@ Christian-Karl,

als Ersatz für den normalen Ventile Deckel an der Fatty Headshok Gabel !
Der große vorteil ist das durch die komplette Abdeckung der unteren Öffnung kein Schmutz mehr rein kommt ! Ein wenig Öl oder Fett das nicht die Gummidichtung angreift draufmachen und es bleibt alle geschmeidig.
Habe es bei der Lefty noch nicht ausprobiert ob es auch da passen würde ?!

Happy trail´s !

Steve


----------



## Christian-Karl (6. August 2011)

Triptube schrieb:


> @ Christian-Karl,
> 
> als Ersatz für den normalen Ventile Deckel an der Fatty Headshok Gabel !
> Der große vorteil ist das durch die komplette Abdeckung der unteren Öffnung kein Schmutz mehr rein kommt ! Ein wenig Öl oder Fett das nicht die Gummidichtung angreift draufmachen und es bleibt alle geschmeidig.
> ...



Okay, was meinst mit der Lefty? Ich meinte das mit der Lefty im Bezug zu der gefunden Dichtung...


Was ist der normale Ventildeckel? Haben wir den überhaupt drauf, ich kenn mich null aus, weil sieht eher so aus als ob das Ventil offen wäre, siehe fotos


----------



## Triptube (6. August 2011)

@ Christian-Karl,

ich meinte nur das ich nicht weis ob dieser Deckel auch bei einer Lefty passen würde !?

Du hast doch auf dem Ventil einen aufgeschraubte Auto Ventil Kappe drauf !? Die abschrauben und von Magura den Deckel drauf schrauben !

Happy trail´s !

Steve


----------



## Christian-Karl (6. August 2011)

Triptube schrieb:


> @ Christian-Karl,
> 
> ich meinte nur das ich nicht weis ob dieser Deckel auch bei einer Lefty passen würde !?
> 
> ...



Alles klar! Super danke


----------



## rickhunter12 (7. August 2011)

Moin Gemeinde!

Will wohl demnächst mal nen Aufstieg auf die nächste Cannondale Evolutionsstufe machen und überlege mein gepimptes Flash F1 Alu zu veräußern. Ist noch Handmade in USA; also 2010er; Gr M; und wiegt inkl Tunings und schweren Shimanopedalen 9,9 kg (also 9,6-9,65 o.P.). Serie liegt es ja bei 10,3-10,4 kg o.P..Hat 1.500 km gelaufen. Wen es interessiert: PN


----------



## xylnx (7. August 2011)

fotos sind immer sinnvoll


----------



## MChaosbiker (7. August 2011)

Hi Rickhunter , was haste den gemacht , um auf das Gewicht zu kommen ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rickhunter12 (8. August 2011)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Hi Rickhunter , was haste den gemacht , um auf das Gewicht zu kommen ????



Einiges: 

Sattelstütze (210 Gramm), Sattel (185 Gramm), Kurbel mit Keramiklager (720 Gramm komplett), Schalthebel (195 Gramm), Griffe (35 Gramm), Lenker Carbon (135 Gramm), Schläuche (LaTeX 120 Gramm Stk), Schnellspanner (hinten- 30 Gramm), Reifen vorne (rocket Ron)

Nicht die allerleichtesten Komponenten- dafür aber leicht UND haltbar


----------



## FeanorCurufinwe (10. August 2011)

Hallo,
so nachdem ich mich hier über mein neues Bike Informiert habe, nun dann auch meine Anmeldung hier. 
So jetzt hat das auch mit dem Bild geklappt, weiter sind im Album.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]



Einige Frage aber vorneweg:
Ich mach mir doch etwas sorgen über die Stabilität des Flash F1.
Da ich davor ein Univega Alpina SL3 gefahren bin und das mir doch um einiges Stabiler vor kam. Bin ich nun am zweifeln ob das Flash wirklich auch für meinen Einsatz geeignet ist.
Ich Fahre recht viele Trails mit auch mal etwas holprigen Abfahrten mit Wurzeln, Steinen kleinen Stufen ect.
Ich schätze mal das die größten Wurzeln, Baumstämme und Stufen etwa 10- 15 cm haben, weiß leider nicht wie ich das euch besser beschreiben soll.
Kann ich so etwas bedenkenlos mit dem Flash F1 fahren?
Mein Univega war ja ein Fully und um etliches schwerer bzw. masiver.

Zum 2. würde mich mal Interessieren wie wartungsintensiv die Lefty wirklich ist.
Mein cannondale Händler meinte das so etwas wie das Reseten sehr selten gemacht werden muss und seine Kundschaft max. 1 mal pro Jahr damit kommt.
Kann ich nach den Beiträgen hier kaum glauben.

Gruß Christian


----------



## bluenabu (10. August 2011)

ich bin auch vor dem flash mit meinem univega gefahren(gallerie).
mach dir mal keine sorgen univega ist ein massenprodukt und wird mit focus,kalthoff....und zig anderen marken in cloppenburg hergestellt.klar ist das univega "Stabiler".....was quatsch istes kommt dir nur so vor weil es gegenüber dem flash einfach nur "BLEISCHWER"ist.das flash wird dich schon auf allen wegen begeistern und es wird halten




FeanorCurufinwe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so nachdem ich mich hier über mein neues Bike Informiert habe, nun dann auch meine Anmeldung hier.
> ich würde euch ja gerne ein Bild zeigen allerdings muß ich zuerst mal schauen wie das hier geht.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeanorCurufinwe (10. August 2011)

Na, dann bin ich ja mal etwas beruhigt.
Dennoch bleibt die Frage nach dem Einsatzgebiet bzw wie weit man mit dem F1 gehen kann.
Und wie sieht es jetzt mit der Wartung der Lefty aus?

Ach ja, keiner hier der den Original Sattel sucht, der passt nicht wirklich zu meinem Hintern 

Gruß


----------



## zoomer (10. August 2011)

FeanorCurufinwe schrieb:


> Dennoch bleibt die Frage nach dem Einsatzgebiet bzw wie weit man mit dem F1 gehen kann.



Bei mir steht das im Handbuch zum Flash 29.
Kategorie 3 laut Cannondale. Was sie damit genau meinen ist ausführlich
beschrieben.


----------



## bluenabu (10. August 2011)

einsatzgebiet ist schon eher CC/marathon......ist halt ein race-bike.die lefty resetten ist eine sache von 5min,aber wann es soweit ist ????fahr erst einmal und genieße das rad




FeanorCurufinwe schrieb:


> Na, dann bin ich ja mal etwas beruhigt.
> Dennoch bleibt die Frage nach dem Einsatzgebiet bzw wie weit man mit dem F1 gehen kann.
> Und wie sieht es jetzt mit der Wartung der Lefty aus?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (10. August 2011)

Was brauch ich denn alles zum Resetten? Gibts wo ne nette Anleitung?


----------



## bluenabu (10. August 2011)

wurde doch schon 1000 mal beschrieben hier......du brauchst einen schlüssel für shimano hollowtech kurbeln.damit löst du den schwarzen überwurf oben an der lefty,die beiden seitlichen lagerschalen entfernen,dann die gabel ruckartig zusammen und auseinander ziehen....einbauen.......fertig.....zack.....5mingabel messen nicht vergessen!!!!!!


----------



## davidhellmann (10. August 2011)

Luft muss nicht raus?


----------



## bluenabu (10. August 2011)

doch


----------



## davidhellmann (10. August 2011)

siehste, also brauch ich auch noch ne pumpe


----------



## bluenabu (10. August 2011)

hast du keine?.........aber du kommst doch auch aus kölle ? welches veedel?


----------



## davidhellmann (10. August 2011)

Ne hab keine aber ich glaub ich kauf mir eh mal eine und so nen Shimano Teil auch  Lindenthal!


----------



## ICON82 (10. August 2011)

FeanorCurufinwe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so nachdem ich mich hier über mein neues Bike Informiert habe, nun dann auch meine Anmeldung hier.
> So jetzt hat das auch mit dem Bild geklappt, weiter sind im Album.
> 
> ...



Mag ja die CD aber kannste den Werkzeugkram nicht wo anders verstauen. Verschandelt das schöne Rad.


----------



## David_B (10. August 2011)

Hab ich auch gedacht, ist ähnlich dekorativ wie eine Gürteltasche.


----------



## FeanorCurufinwe (10. August 2011)

He he,
die Tasche ist heute Mittag schon verschwunden. 
Dachte mir auch das die Dame so etwas verbaute Rundungen hat.
Habe auch das mini Tool ect jetzt im trikot unter, nur der Ersatz Schlauch müsste nun zuhause bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (10. August 2011)

Hallo FeanorCurufinwe,

bei dem von dir beschriebenen Gelände musst du dir 100%ig keine Sorgen machen. Das Bike steckt auch Drops aus 30cm weg....
Stufen von 15cm fahre ich auf den Trails hier in Wuppertal bei jeder Trainingseinheit.
Bei Rennen gibts auch schonmal drops mit 20-30cm Höhe......
Ales kein Thema, wenn man weiß wie man die Sachen vernünftig fährt.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. August 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> [...]Das Bike steckt auch Drops aus 30cm weg...[...]


Ich lach' mich kaputt... 30 cm Drops


Sag doch lieber Kanten 



Bezüglich der Stabilität würde ich mir aber auch keine Sorgen machen.

Sind die Cannondale's nicht immernoch bis 136 kg zugelassen?

Ist mein Taurine jedenfalls...

Beim Flash (Carbonvariante) und Scalpel könnte ich mir ein geringeres, zulässiges (Fahrer-)Gewicht vorstellen.


----------



## Christian-Karl (11. August 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hallo FeanorCurufinwe,
> 
> bei dem von dir beschriebenen Gelände musst du dir 100%ig keine Sorgen machen. Das Bike steckt auch Drops aus 30cm weg....
> Stufen von 15cm fahre ich auf den Trails hier in Wuppertal bei jeder Trainingseinheit.
> ...





Cool wär ein Video alla go pro hd... Hat niemand was wo er mit seinem flash rumfährt?


----------



## Renn Maus (11. August 2011)

@bikeaddictet:
Ok, ok, Drop war vielleicht bei 20-30cm ein bischen viel des guten.
Aber ich denke die Intention ist schon klar.

@Christian-Karl:
Viel Spaß beim Gucken. Beim Start sieht man mich auch im linken Teil des Startblocks stehen, mit dem gelb-/weißen Trikot und meinem Flash F1....

http://youtu.be/b-Jm_kq1woI


----------



## bluenabu (11. August 2011)

ich denke mal vieles ist auch kopfsachemit meinem billig mtb habe ich im wald vor nichts angst.........aber das cd ist ja auch ein wenig teurer

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1t0epmIn3Y"]Daniel`s Cannondale Flash F1      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MChaosbiker (11. August 2011)

..... cooler Clip ......


----------



## bluenabu (11. August 2011)

der clip war nur mal um die kamera zu testen.....gutes bild für wenig geld


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. August 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @bikeaddictet:
> Ok, ok, Drop war vielleicht bei 20-30cm ein bischen viel des guten.
> *Aber ich denke die Intention ist schon klar.*[...]


Jupp 



Renn Maus schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/b-Jm_kq1woI


Schöne Kante.
(Werden aber mehr, als 30cm sein...)

Die springen ja alle ordentlich drüber... 

Wieso sieht man Dich eigentlich nur am Start?



bluenabu schrieb:


> Daniel`s Cannondale Flash F1      - YouTube


...und immer schön auf die Bremsscheibe mit dem Zeug...


----------



## Renn Maus (11. August 2011)

Weil ich den Rest der Videos gedreht habe, da sich mein Kameramann mit der Länge der Strecke verschätzt hatte. 
Das Video ist also aus mehreren Rennklassen zusammengeschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. August 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Weil ich den Rest der Videos gedreht habe, da sich mein Kameramann mit der Länge der Strecke verschätzt hatte.


Schade... 

Wie, ist jener nach z.B. einer Stunde nach Hause gegangen???


			
				Renn Maus schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video ist also aus mehreren Rennklassen zusammengeschnitten.


Sowas in der Art hatte ich gedacht... ist doch aber ein nettes Video draus geworden


----------



## FeanorCurufinwe (11. August 2011)

@ all

Danke für die Antworten.
Jetzt bin ich etwas beruhigter.
Die zweifel kommen event. daher das ich das Fully gewohnt war und ich jetzt mit dem Hardteil doch etliches mehr spüre.
Vor allem der Schwingende Hinterbau hat mich stuzig gemacht, sollte aber wohl so sein.

Vom fahren her ist das Flash F1 einfach nur Hammer.

Gruß


----------



## BillyT (14. August 2011)

Hi,
Sagt mal finde ich die Antwort nicht oder steht die hier nicht drin? Hab nämlich ganz stolz mein neues F1 drei Tage in der Schweiz eingefahren, mir fehlt jedoch ein Schnellspanner am Sattel. Hat einer einen passenden gefunden? Mein Händler hatte so keinen da...

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Sardes (14. August 2011)

BillyT schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sagt mal finde ich die Antwort nicht oder steht die hier nicht drin? Hab nämlich ganz stolz mein neues F1 drei Tage in der Schweiz eingefahren, mir fehlt jedoch ein Schnellspanner am Sattel. Hat einer einen passenden gefunden? Mein Händler hatte so keinen da...
> 
> Gruß
> Billy


Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner z.b.


----------



## BillyT (15. August 2011)

Hi,
Du meinst den hier http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/QC840 ?

Hat den schon einer ausprobiert ob er auch richtig gut passt?

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Sardes (15. August 2011)

wenn dein flash 27,2mm sattelstützendurchmesser hat, dann eben diesen 

warum sollte er nicht passen? 
an meinem F4 habe ich die 34,9mm version (31,6mm sattelstütze) und ja er passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (19. August 2011)

War die Woche am Gardasee, Tremalzo "Downhill" war super, werd mir aber nächstes Jahr bisschen fettere Reifen gönnen...

Leider geht mein Knacksgeräusch bei der Kurbel (Lager) nicht weg, hab ich nach den ersten 2km und mittlerweile knackst es 3mal, ist extrem nervig... meine Freundin fährt mit ihren Women´s Flash lautlaus durch die Gegend....

Dabei stand im "Bike" erst, dass BB30 knacksgeräusche verhindern soll...


----------



## bluenabu (19. August 2011)

du hast doch noch garantie?....was sagt dein händler dazu?




Christian-Karl schrieb:


> War die Woche am Gardasee, Tremalzo "Downhill" war super, werd mir aber nächstes Jahr bisschen fettere Reifen gönnen...
> 
> Leider geht mein Knacksgeräusch bei der Kurbel (Lager) nicht weg, hab ich nach den ersten 2km und mittlerweile knackst es 3mal, ist extrem nervig... meine Freundin fährt mit ihren Women´s Flash lautlaus durch die Gegend....
> 
> Dabei stand im "Bike" erst, dass BB30 knacksgeräusche verhindern soll...


----------



## Christian-Karl (19. August 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> du hast doch noch garantie?....was sagt dein händler dazu?




War letztens beim erstservice dort da haben sie es versucht zu richten und das hat auch 2km geklappt, jetzt ists aber wieder da, werd mich dann in verbindung setzen...

Mal schauen was er sagt.

Hat sonst noch wer ähnliche Probleme, ich bin mir aber sicher, dass da etwas hat, weil ich eben den mehr oder weniger direkten vergleich habe!

Grüße


----------



## Horatius (19. August 2011)

Nope, meine Bremsen beißen verdammt gut. Aber so gut dosieren, wie es mein Kumpel mit Formula RX oä hinbekommt, kann ich die Elexirs ned. Mag aber auch vom fahrerischen Können abhängen.

Nächste Woche werd ich meinen vorderen Umwerfer umbauen lassen, der momentane hält sich zu weit oben am Rohr fest, sodass der Flaschenhalter sich ned montieren lässt.

Was habt ihr eigentlich für Rahmenschützer? Die Ummantelungen der Bremsen und Schaltzüge reiben ja doch ordentlich am Lefty-Lack und Rahmen...


----------



## bluenabu (19. August 2011)

http://www.lackprotect.de/downtube+M5ec567a2d4b.html




Horatius schrieb:


> Nope, meine Bremsen beißen verdammt gut. Aber so gut dosieren, wie es mein Kumpel mit Formula RX oä hinbekommt, kann ich die Elexirs ned. Mag aber auch vom fahrerischen Können abhängen.
> 
> Nächste Woche werd ich meinen vorderen Umwerfer umbauen lassen, der momentane hält sich zu weit oben am Rohr fest, sodass der Flaschenhalter sich ned montieren lässt.
> 
> Was habt ihr eigentlich für Rahmenschützer? Die Ummantelungen der Bremsen und Schaltzüge reiben ja doch ordentlich am Lefty-Lack und Rahmen...


----------



## Christian-Karl (19. August 2011)

Hab zwar lackschutz oben, aber der Reise, Gardasee und retour hat sich scheinbar was gerieben, damit sich schon ein ca. 1 cm2 große Alufläche hervor tut... Aber naja, verkauft wirds so oder so nicht und a Mountainbike hätts nicht werden dürfen, paar steinchen sind ja schon auch wo dagegen geflogen.... Ich hab standardlackschutz vom radshop und die züge mit powertape eimal umwickelt, hilft auch bisschen...


----------



## psycho82 (19. August 2011)

Horatius schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich für Rahmenschützer? Die Ummantelungen der Bremsen und Schaltzüge reiben ja doch ordentlich am Lefty-Lack und Rahmen...



Die Scheuerstellen am Rahmen und Lefty einfach mit M3 Folie abkleben.
Unterrohr ebenfalls abkleben. Gibt es z.B. im Motorradladen als Bogen zum Selberschneiden. 
Außerdem waren ensprechende Foliensticker auch schon beim Kauf vom Cannondale mit dabei. 

Hab bei meinem Flash zusätzlich noch diese Teile von Jagwire verbaut:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1185/a28120/tube-tops-3g-schwarz-4-stueck.html?mfid=290

Mein Scalpel habe ich lediglich mit der M3 Folie abgeklebt und es gibt auch keine Scheuerstellen, daher sind die Tupe Tops von Jagwire nicht wirklich notwendig.


Gruß

Benny


----------



## Horatius (19. August 2011)

Naja, diese mitgelieferten Sticker sind ja nicht das Wahre...
Viel zu klein und nahezu eckig, da bleibt am Rand viel Dreck kleben.
Aber ich habe mit jetzt mal lackprotect abgespeichert (danke bluenabu) und werde dort demnächst ein Bike-Set ordern. 3M hatte ich schon öfter im Sinn, aber man braucht ja auch eine verlässliche Bezugsquelle. =)


----------



## BillyT (19. August 2011)

Hi,
Naja bei mir knackte es auch, war aber mehr der Vorbau. Nachdem die Schrauben nachgezogen wurden ist fast Ruhe.

Die beigelegten Aufkleber kann man auch noch passend schneiden oder abrunden, geht bei mir ganz gut...

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Christian-Karl (19. August 2011)

BillyT schrieb:


> Hi,
> Naja bei mir knackte es auch, war aber mehr der Vorbau. Nachdem die Schrauben nachgezogen wurden ist fast Ruhe.
> 
> Die beigelegten Aufkleber kann man auch noch passend schneiden oder abrunden, geht bei mir ganz gut...
> ...



Hab am Mittwoch Termin... Freundin muss Umwerfer noch besser eingestellt werden und ich hoffe man findet den Verursacher für die Geräusche! Am Gardasee hab ich schon a bisl Gusta für ein Fully bekommen... aber jetzt wird das Flash mal ordentlich bei uns hergenommen!

Mir ist zwischen X7 und SLX Umwerfer aufgefallen, dass der SLX mehr Platz  im Vertikalen bereich bietet, da ist der X7 für die Kette eher eng, am kleinen Krazal vorne kann die kette schon an den Umwerfer schlagen, da ist bei meiner Freundin SLX mehr Spiel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (19. August 2011)

Horatius schrieb:


> Naja, diese mitgelieferten Sticker sind ja nicht das Wahre...
> Viel zu klein und nahezu eckig, da bleibt am Rand viel Dreck kleben.
> Aber ich habe mit jetzt mal lackprotect abgespeichert (danke bluenabu) und werde dort demnächst ein Bike-Set ordern. 3M hatte ich schon öfter im Sinn, aber man braucht ja auch eine verlässliche Bezugsquelle. =)



Die mitgeliferten Sticker ( http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KF103 ) sind aus M3 Folie und sie funktionieren sehr gut, wenn vor dem Aufkleben die entsprechenden Stellen entfettet werden.
Und wie BillyT schon schreibt man kann sie zuschneiden.
Dreck bleibt da  dann auch nicht wirklich kleben, wenn du danach die Klebereste am Rand entfernst. (Benutz mein Flash auch als Schlechtwetter-Trainingsrad und die siehst keine/kaum Dreckränder) 

Wenn du M3 Folie suchst, dann schau mal bei den üblichen Vedächtigen für Fahrradzubehör z.B. hier als Komplettkit fürs Rad:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3470/carbon-protection-schutzfolie.html


 Kannst die Folie als Bogen aber auch bei den großen drei der Zubehör-Händlern in Moppedbereich (Polo, Louis, Hein-Gericke) suchen, wird meist als Tankschutzfolie verkauft. Ansonsten bekommst du auch bei jedem Motcross-Händler vernünftige extradicke Folie (nicht immer M3, aber auch sehr gut - hab die Folie im Link sowohl beim Motocross als auch beim Supermoto schon benutzt und sie war genial) z.B. hier http://www.melahn.de/product_info.php/info/p8882_ONE-Klebefolie-46x30cm.html 


Fertige Unterrohraufkleber aus M3 gibt es ebenfalls von Cannondale ( http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP054  -serienmäßig auf den Carbonrahmen verklebt), da die was kurz sind zwei hintereinander verkleben.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Renn Maus (19. August 2011)

Der Lack auf meiner Lefty war auch nach der 1. kleinen Runde bis aufs Metall gescheuert.
Mittlerweile weiß ich aber, dass die Schuld dabei den Bowdenzughüllen und der Bremsleitungsverlegung zuzuschreiben ist.
Alle drei Hüllen sind viel zu lang. Die Bremsleitung der hinteren Bremse und der Schaltung führen mit sehr hoher Spannung an der Gabel vorbei, was 1. dazu führt, dass die Kabel immer mit viel Kraft reiben und 2. die Kabel die gesamte Zeit über spielfrei am Rahmen anliegen können und dadurch bei Lenkbewegungen großflächig reiben.
Ausserdem ist die Bremsleitung der vorderen Bremse so ungünstig verlegt, dass auch diese an den unmöglichsten Stellen reibt.
Nachdem ich alle Leitungen und Zughüllen auf das richtige Maß gekürzt hatte und die die Leitung der vorderen Bremse ebenfalls gekürzt und neu verlegt war, hatte ich keine Probleme mehr mit Lackabrieb und es reichen lediglich drei normal große Sticker zum Rahmen/Gabel Schützen.
Anbei zur besseren Erläuterung auch keine kleine Grafik mit der Serienverlegung und der schonenden und aufgeräumten Optik mit gekürzten Zügen.







Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (19. August 2011)

Hier nochmal ein Bild auf dem man gut sieht, wie blöd die Züge mit der Originallänge im Rahmen liegen....


----------



## Christian-Karl (20. August 2011)

Sauber dreckig...

Ja, meine werden im Frühjahr gekürzt wenn ich gleich überhaupt mehr machen will/lasse...

Bin auch am überlegen etwas breite und eher all-mountain orientiere Reifen drauf zu geben die Racing Ralph sind zwar für die Hausrunde usw ganz okay, aber vom Tremalzo runter hättens ruhig etwas fetter sein können, aber mal abwarten! Dafür ist die Uphillperformanc ist aber echt gut!


----------



## Horatius (20. August 2011)

Wie aufwändig ist das Kürzen? Da ich nächste Woche sowieso beim Händler bin, würde ich ihn das machen lassen. Hydraulik entlüften ist nicht ganz meins...
Was rechnet ihr da an Zeit, um einen Eindruck zu bekommen, wie lang und welchen Preis der Händler dann will.


----------



## bluenabu (20. August 2011)

wichtig ist immer.....vor dem anbringen die aufkleber schön mit einem fön anwärmen




Horatius schrieb:


> Naja, diese mitgelieferten Sticker sind ja nicht das Wahre...
> Viel zu klein und nahezu eckig, da bleibt am Rand viel Dreck kleben.
> Aber ich habe mit jetzt mal lackprotect abgespeichert (danke bluenabu) und werde dort demnächst ein Bike-Set ordern. 3M hatte ich schon öfter im Sinn, aber man braucht ja auch eine verlässliche Bezugsquelle. =)


----------



## Funrider68 (20. August 2011)

Ist zwar kein F1, sonder der schwarz-grüne Rahmen vom F3. Hat aber dafür mit dem F3 nicht viel gemeinsam. Fehlen nur noch Laufräder, Sattel u. Sattelstütze...


----------



## MChaosbiker (21. August 2011)

...das Grün hat was  hier mal meins


----------



## bluenabu (21. August 2011)

ich mag das grün an deinem rad




MChaosbiker schrieb:


> ...das Grün hat was  hier mal meins Anhang anzeigen 215756
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 215757
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 215758


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funrider68 (21. August 2011)

... dann hab ich's heute doch noch fertig bekommen  Das einzige was m. E. farblich nicht mehr so passt sind die DT Swiss Naben u. Felgen. Dafür sind aber techn. erste Sahne


----------



## Funrider68 (21. August 2011)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> ...das Grün hat was  hier mal meins Anhang anzeigen 215756
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 215757
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 215758





>>> auch nicht schlecht. wollte mir erst nen weisses holen, hatte aber dann günstig den schwarz-grünen rahmen bekommen.


----------



## Jumpstumper (22. August 2011)

Hi mal wieder ein Beweis dafür zu hoffen, dass mal wieder ein Dummer aufsteht. Dem Anbieter wollte ich schon schreiben, ob er noch ganz dicht ist 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Flash...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item415c6be718


----------



## Christian-Karl (22. August 2011)

Was kostet eigentlich der f1 rahmen solo? Gibts beim rahmen zw. F1-F3 eigentlich unterschiede?


----------



## Funrider68 (28. August 2011)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Was kostet eigentlich der f1 rahmen solo? Gibts beim rahmen zw. F1-F3 eigentlich unterschiede?



meines wissens gibs bis auf die unterschiedlichen Farben kein Unterschied.
Die Rahmen bekommst du alleine / mit gabel z.Zt. wohl eher schlecht. brauchst du glück. im austausch könnts klappen. 

guckst du hier: http://www.bikemarket.de/catalog/ra...flash-aluminium-m-fatty-opi-dlr8-p-21064.html


----------



## Christian-Karl (29. August 2011)

Ich will keinen neuen Rahmen, wollte nur wissen, was er kostet...

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (8. September 2011)

habe heute mal mit der übersetzung gespielt.......und hinten die neue shimano 105 cs5700 verbaut.ritzel 11-27 ca.245gr.fazit...fährt sich super,optik am hinterrad verbessert und leichter ist sie aucham berg reicht sie allemal und topspeed hat sich verbessert


----------



## MChaosbiker (8. September 2011)

Wieso Topspeed verbessert ???? 11er Ritzel ist doch hinten normal


----------



## bluenabu (8. September 2011)

dann hatte ich rückenwind


----------



## MChaosbiker (8. September 2011)

.....oder Heimweh ...... alla hau rein in die Pedalen


----------



## F1er (11. September 2011)

Meine Erfahrungen mit den F1 2011er. 
Vor 10 Wochen gekauft, die 50 Km vom Laden nach Hause mit nem Grinsen auf der Backe geradelt. Aber dann!!!!
1. Regenfahrt Nabenlager Vorn links def.
Nach 200Km Knacken im Tretlagerbereich
Alle 2 Touren Vorbau verspannt
SLX Umwerfer nicht für 2*10 geeignet
Die Schweissnähte würde ich besoffen besser hinkriegen.

Nach 1000Km kann ich folgendes sagen:
Nabenlager auf Garantie
Griffe durch Schwarze ersetzt
Vorbau 1 Spacer raus dann wird der Hebel günstiger und das Gewinde greift voll.
Umwerfer hab ich selbst nachgebogen.
Tretlager hab ich durch Skf ersetzt
Im Tretlagerbereich hab ich einen Schlauch von 42mm Durchmesser und 54mm  Länge eingeführt um Geräuschübertragungen zu verhindern.
Gestern hab ich die Züge und Leitungen gekürzt.(im Schnitt 100mm zu lang)
Der hintere Mantel ist bald abgefahen.
Hatte mehr Arbeit als ich bei nem 2000 Bike erwartet hätte, aber die Kiste fährt sich gut und ich hoffe dass es jetzt ruhiger wird!!!!!


----------



## Christian-Karl (11. September 2011)

BIn ich also keine EInzelfall was Tretlager angeht, zweitens hab ich gottseidank statt dem slx umwerfer den x7, und meine freundin hat den slx, der schert die kette akutell noch immer!

Werd dieses Wochenende ausfahren und dann gehts zum Händler, wenn es noch immer knast! Grüße


----------



## c4sper (14. September 2011)

F1er schrieb:


> Die Schweissnähte würde ich besoffen besser hinkriegen.


 
Zumindest hast du noch einen (hoffentlich) handgemachten Rahmen. Nach einem durchsoffenen WE sind montags die Schweißnähte halt nicht ganz so schön, aber immer noch besser, als factory-made in Taiwan. Vermutlich glauben die Rotwild-Ritter ihre Rahmen wären handmade in Dzermany. 

Gruß!


----------



## Christian-Karl (14. September 2011)

Wollte fragen wer von euch von 2x10 auf 3x10 umgestiegen ist? Bin am überlegen, oder glaub ihr fehlts da einfach noch am schmazl in den Beinen? Sicherlich bin ich auch grad nicht am optimalen Gewicht, da gehen 10kg wohl auch noch. Wohne in den Voralpen da gehts mit 2x10 problemlos, aber dann weiter drinnen gibts paar strecken mit echt steilen Abschnitten, da weiß ich nicht ob nicht 3X10 besser wäre, 27 vorne ist ja okay aber 22 mit 36 hinten, da könnte man dann doch nochmal was "wilderes" angehen, ich bin nämlich auch sehr uphill orientiert! Natürlich will ich jetzt warten und dann mal abwarten was sich Gewichtstechnisch bei mir getan hat wenn man auch wirklich im Training ist.
Sicherlich wird auch wenns finanziell möglich ist, wird ein Fully mitdazu kommen und das Flash eher als Trainingsgerät dienen.  Mir fällt bei den fullys auf dass hier fast aussschließlich 3x9 oder 3x10 verbaut ist.

Andere Überlegung, Kettenblätter tauschen und statt 27, 24 nehmen!

Grüße


----------



## F1er (14. September 2011)

Moin, 
wenn du die fsa Afterburner 2 fach hast geht nur 27(wegen dem Lochabstand), solltest du wirklich ein 24er brauchen macht es nur Sinn auf 3fach zu wechseln.
Allerdings brauchst du dann auch neue Shifter.
Solltest du dein F1 nur als Trainigsgerät nehmen, würd ich es bei 2fach belassen und ne 11-27 Kasette montieren, damit du "Körner" in die Beine bekommst.
Gruß
F1er


----------



## Funrider68 (14. September 2011)

Also ich fahre noch das altbewährte 3x9 (44/32/22 u. 11 - 32).
War in den Alpen dann doch immer froh wenn ich das 22er hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (15. September 2011)

Naja, werds mal noch ne Saison testen, wie gesagt, bin auch aktuell nicht grad am idealgewicht und die haxen brauchen auch noch mehr training! Meine freundin hat die fsa comet am flash womens, die bräuchte aber dringend 24, die fährt nämlich auf der leichtesten Übersetzung 27-36 wie ich und das ist für eine Frau schon a "Zumutung" wenns steil wird, meine hat zwar echt a gute Kondi, aber die Muskeln fehlen...

Es gibt nämlich 3fach kurbel mit 24 und 22 von den beiden fsa, daher dachte ich dass kann man einfach wechseln... was würde das ca. kosten wenns nicht so einfach geht?


----------



## zoomer (15. September 2011)

Ich hätt auch gerne weniger als 27 vorn.
Geht leider bei der Comet wegen des Lochabstandes nicht.

Wenn Du auf eine dreifach Kurbel wechselst, darfst Du die Kosten
für den dreifach Schalttrigger nicht vergessen.
Wenn bei ihr ein BB 30 Lager drin ist wird die Kurbelauswahl etwas
kleiner sein, man sollte aber auch bei FSA was günstiges finden.
Ansonsten kann man die Adapterhülse für normale Tretlager
einbauen, die finde ich aber auch nicht günstig.


----------



## Christian-Karl (15. September 2011)

dann gibts nur eins, die oberschenkel trainieren!


----------



## bluenabu (15. September 2011)

oder du hast nur angst das deine holde dich berghoch-bergrunter plattmacht




Christian-Karl schrieb:


> dann gibts nur eins, die oberschenkel trainieren!


----------



## zoomer (15. September 2011)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> dann gibts nur eins, die oberschenkel trainieren!



Breiterer Lenker


----------



## Christian-Karl (15. September 2011)

stimmt! dann darf ich nämlich nicht mehr aufmucken, sonst gibts dresche!!!

Diese Oberschenkel sind das Ziel


----------



## zoomer (15. September 2011)

Warum hat der Mann da ein Oberteil an.


----------



## bluenabu (16. September 2011)

nach diesem bild habe ich angst vor dir




Christian-Karl schrieb:


> stimmt! dann darf ich nämlich nicht mehr aufmucken, sonst gibts dresche!!!
> 
> Diese Oberschenkel sind das Ziel


----------



## Christian-Karl (16. September 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> nach diesem bild habe ich angst vor dir




freundin wenns die 27 dann im Griff hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHATpedro (18. September 2011)

hey,
ich will mir nach ner ewigkeit und nem neuen job auch endlich mal wieder einen xcschlitten zulegen..

ich kann tun was ich will... ich komme vom flash nich weg... es flashed mich sozusagen.
ich bin knapp 1,80m groß und normal proportioniert und ziehe ein m in erwägung, damit ich nicht dauerhafut nur auf dem rad liege wie auf ner motogp maschine.

jetzt ist die frage:
lohnt ein 29er? ich find die nicht unattraktiv..
ansonsten noch die frage ob cfk oder aluminium..

in erwägung ziehe ich das:
29er f3
26er cfk f3 2011
26er alu f1 2010 & 2011 <- gibt es enorme unterschiede bei der austattung die die differenz von 200eu rechtfertigen? - Ich kenne mich leider nur im DH bereich aus.

jetzt natuerlich die haesslichste frage zum schluss, da ja jeder knausert...
welcher anbieter hat die guenstigsten preise?

gern auch pn.
(vom design ist das f1 2010 noch das unschlagbar schoenste)

vielen dank fuer eure hilfe!
einen guten start in die woche!

sportliche grueße
fettpeter


----------



## xylnx (18. September 2011)

huhu,

hab mich auch grad erst dem wahn gestellt und n flash gekauft... dementsprechend vorher lang  recherchiert...

das f1 2010 am günstigsten <--- problem, es gibt kaum auswahl, da die eigentlich nciht mehr neu zu finden oder kaufen sind...

joah das f1 2011 am günstigsten <----- natürlich erst beim nachfragen hatte der mir ein gutes angebot gemacht (1699,-)

zu den anderen kann ich ncihts sagen...

ich habe mir ein f3 geholt <--- ist aber auch schon so gut wie ausverkauft... (und habe es schon ordentlich aufgebaut, umgebaut)

zur größe:
ich bin auch 1,80 cm groß (SL 85 cm) und hatte ewig lang hin und her  überlegt, bin oft beim händler probegefahren... war eigentlcih auch auf  eine M eingeschossen, aber bin nun froh das flash in der L zu haben...  ich liege nicht und es passt besten... zur not könnte der sattel noch  vor und der vorbau gewechselt werden, ist bei mir aber nciht nötig  gewesen...

überleg und fahre mal die L... hatte vorher mal ne M bzw 17" , der vergleich lohnt sich....

beste grüße
xylnx


----------



## PHATpedro (19. September 2011)

yess auf den megastore tegel bin ich auch schon gestoßen..
da faellt mir noch ein, ich hab auch schon gegoogled aber ich find den unterschied zwischen der dlr und der pbr lefty nicht.

kann mir da wer helfen?
xylnx, kannst du mal ein foto deines rades posten? das wär super und 
schritt- und armlaenge, dann gleich ich mal ab.

lokal werde ich kein flash probefahren koennen.
wollte wie gesagt nicht wie im batmobil liegen und auch mal laengere "komfortable" falls moeglich touren fahren 

vielen dank fuer eure hilfe!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (19. September 2011)

PHATpedro schrieb:


> yess auf den megastore tegel bin ich auch schon gestoßen..
> da faellt mir noch ein, ich hab auch schon gegoogled aber ich find den unterschied zwischen der dlr und der pbr lefty nicht.
> 
> kann mir da wer helfen?
> ...



hallo,
das du noch ein 2010 bekommst ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. 
aber wenn du die wahl hast würde ich entweder ein 2010 oder 2012 nehmen, denn diese beiden hatten die verschliffenen schweissnähte, was das 2011 nicht hatte.
dieses wurde auch von sehr vielen bemängelt.
ist halt optisch schöner.
preis/leistung ist das 2012 f3 am besten, dieses hat dann die neue opi-fatty, das 2010 noch die ur-fatty. 
diese wurde teilweise auch noch bei den 2011 modellen verbaut. 
bei deiner größe würde ich ein "m" empfehlen, das passt dann wie angegossen, ein "l" wäre zu gestreckt. 
was aber immer an den eigenen vorlieben liegt.

die dlr lefty hat für den lockout einen "hebel" zum einlegen des lockoutes und die pbr einen "drückknopf".
wenn der lenker nicht zu breit wird, kannst du bei der dlr den hebel mit angelegter hand betätigen, bei der pbr musst du immer die hand vom lenker nehmen, es sei denn du baust/hast dann den x-lock. 
das ist dann die lefty mit xlr.


----------



## PHATpedro (19. September 2011)

ahhh sieh ma einer an!
das sind ganz wichtige infos fuer mich!

aber die 12er hab ich noch nirgends im netz gesehen leider...
ich hoffe die werden nicht arg zu teuer!

das mit den gabeln ist auch ebenfalls sehr interessant 

und ja, die schweißnähte, DAS IST ES... das ist der grund warum ich seitdem ich 10 wahr ein cannondale wollte..

mein nachbar hatte eins, ich war hin und weg!
macht es einen großen unterschied ob carbon oder alu? bis darauf dass alu wirklich sehr attraktiv ist vom preis?


die besten grueße!


----------



## xylnx (19. September 2011)

war mal fix Fotos für dich machen  















und hier siehst du meine Silhouette, also liegen kann das nicht sein.
Größe: 180 cm
Armlänge ( Mitte Schulter bis Mitte Handfläche): 70 cm
Schrittlänge: 85 cm
Rahmengröße: L





Ich habe beim Händler um die Ecke den Katalog für 2012 gesehen, mir gefallen die Desgins nicht, deswegen habe ich noch 2011 zugeschlagen. Ich meine gesehen zu haben, dass sie 2012 wieder etwas teurer sind. Zu Carbon kann ich nichts sagen, da kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber schau mal nach dem Flash Thread im Leichtbau Subforum.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHATpedro (19. September 2011)

hey, also ich habe mich mal vermessen.
meine armlaenge außen von der schulteroberkante bis zum fingeransatz sind 70 etwa und meine schrittlaenge (etwas zwischen die beine klemmen,dann abmesse) ist 78-79cm bzw. seiteninnenanschlag 83cm.

das spricht für? m oder l? 
ich weiß das ist voellig banane, aber aus optischen gruenden wuerde ich bei 29 zu l tendieren und bei 26 zu m
aber wichtig ist ja eigentlich nur wie es MIR passt.

so wie es aussieht wird es vermutlich auf ein flash 3 carbon oder ein flash 3 carbon 29er hinauslaufen, ich weiß aber noch nicht was wirklich besser bzw besser fuer mich ist.

habt ihr ne idee? 

die besten grueße, daniel

p.s. vielen dank fuer die bilder! ein schickes radel!


----------



## Funrider68 (20. September 2011)

also ich habe auch ein Flash Alu. Rahmen stammt ursprünglich aus einem F3.
hab mir das bike aber so aufgebaut wie ich es haben wollte. habe mich für ein XL entschieden, da ich 189 gross bin und eine schrittlänge von 87 habe. hatte vorher ein optimo in L, welches von der grösse zwischen einem Flash L und XL liegt. bin mit der jetztigen grösse und dem bike überhaupt bestens zufrieden


----------



## Horatius (23. September 2011)

Vielen Dank übrigens nochmal für den Tipp mit Lackprotect. Habe mir dort Folie bestellt und diese vorgestern mit einem Kumpel zusammen angebracht. Mit Sprühflasche und Rakel nebst Fön bewaffnet bin ich echt begeistert von dem Ergebnis - Man muss schon sehr genau hingucken, um überhaupt die Folie zu erkennen. Qualität von 3M zu fairen Preisen. So sollten die gekürzten Züge an meinem Flash jetzt auch keine Chance mehr haben, irgendwelchen Lack zu ruinieren. Hooray \o/


----------



## Christian-Karl (24. September 2011)

Wollte fragen wie es bei euch mit der Reifenwahl aussieht! Bin mit dem Racing Ralph prinzipiell zufrieden! Bin irgendwie am überlegen auf einen All-Mountain umzusteigen, vorallem eher richtung 2.2 (mehr ist eh nicht möglich oder) und halt mehr Profil, sicher wirds bergauf dadurch heftiger, aber die downhill-performance besser. Fahren vielleicht nächstes Wochenende in die Berge und ich vermisse bergab oft reserven... recht gatschig sollte es auch nicht werden! 
Was meint ihr oder was habt ihr aktuell oben?

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...on/MountainKingII_de/MountainKing_neu_de.html


----------



## Christian-Karl (26. September 2011)

Der Preis des 1er 2012 ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern...

Interessant finde ich, dass jetzt bei der Kurbel was gemacht wurde und auf 39-26 runtergegangen wurde!


----------



## Priester (29. September 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

für den Neuaufbau eines 2010 Alu-Flashs *suche ich dringend nach einer passenden Fatty DL (schwarz-grün, aus einem 2010er F3)*. Ich selbst hätte eine nagelneue DLR im Tausch anzubieten (siehe meine Anzeige, Gründe stehen auch dazu drin)... Wer also gerne upgraden möchte, bitte unbedingt melden!!!

Hier mal meine Schätze, die sich momentan (noch) im Fahrbetrieb befinden... von dem grünen Sobe-Traum werde ich mich zugunsten des Flashs nun demnächst endgültig trennen, passte leider von der RH nie 100-prozentig ... wer am Rahmen-/Gabel-Set Interesse hat, kann sich auch gerne melden...


----------



## Feddagawwl (30. September 2011)

Hallöle miteinander,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?! Die nächsten Tage werde ich auch ein F3 mein eigen nennen und möchte mir dazu Klickpedale mit den passenden Schuhen gönnen, hab in diesen beiden Themen keine Erfahrung und würde gern eure Meinung zu folgenden Links haben.

Pedale:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a33231/egg-beater-3-edelstahl-blau.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a38057/xtr-pedale-pd-m980.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a33602/candy-3-pedal-schwarz.html

Schuhe:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a24965/sh-m183-off-road-wettkampfschuh-blau-schwarz.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a12263/mtb-giau-schwarz.html

Bin für jeden Vorschlag/Kritik offen, also nur her damit =)!


----------



## rickhunter12 (30. September 2011)

Nach etlichem ausprobieren bin ich bei Shimano Pedalen und Sidi Schuhen gelandet.

Die Pedale halten ewig-auch die günstigeren. Definierter Ein-und Ausstieg. Einstellbare Auslösehärte. Leichter gehts zwar...aber dafür tuts Und Sidi passt mir am besten.

Eggbeater gehen ganz gerne mal die Lager kaputt. Und durch die besondere Beschaffenheit ramponieren sie auch ganz gerne die Sohle. Shimano Schuhe waren mir persönlich immer nen Stück zu breit.


----------



## PHATpedro (1. Oktober 2011)

ich stehe gerade vor dem selben problem,
habe hauptsaechlich xt, xtr (trail) als pedale im auge

schuhe hab ich als plattfußindianer n problem.
brauche breite galoschen.

hoerte was von exustar, northwave und specialized.
was sagt ihr?

gruß


----------



## rickhunter12 (1. Oktober 2011)

PHATpedro schrieb:


> ich stehe gerade vor dem selben problem,
> habe hauptsaechlich xt, xtr (trail) als pedale im auge
> 
> schuhe hab ich als plattfußindianer n problem.
> ...



Wenn Du Xt Klickies in der Wahl hast:nimm die nächste Stufe drunter (mir fällt die Bezeichnung nicht ein). Die sind baugleich und kosten weniger (wiegen natürlich das Gleiche wie XT Pedalen).

XTR ist na klar einiges edler-kostet aber auch mehr

Specialized sollen recht gut sein an Schuhen. Aber seltener zu finden. Northwave ist qualitativ auch gut wenn sie passen. Sidi hat zB auch immer eine "Mega" Ausführung im Programm (=breiter).

Von Exustar hab ich noch nix an Erfahrungen gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (1. Oktober 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=534515

Ich hab mich für die XT2012 entschieden, da bei denen wirklich scheinbar was anderes gemacht worden sei, und die kontakfläche vergrößert! ich bin bis jetzt voll zufrieden, hab aber erst 400km damit runtergespult!
Schuh ist der Mavic Razor, für breite Füße nicht so optimal, mich hats anfängst gedrückt nach so 2 stunden, aber jetzt passens ganz gut!
Find die preisleistung bei beiden sachen sehr sehr gut!
Der Razoer 2011 hat schon einen gummischutz bei den zehen im vergleich zum 2010, der 2012 ist der Gleich wie der 2011 razor nur heißt jetzt rush!

Sidi sind sicher "die" Schuhe, aber wenns a ratsche (schnalle) haben willst, bewegst dich gleich  mal richtung 200 euro (außer spezielle angebote und internetkauf). Schuhe musst probieren.
Pedale hab ich im Internet bestellt.
Würd keine Schuhe und Ratsche nehmen wenns sich um XC-Schuhe handeln soll!


----------



## bluenabu (13. Oktober 2011)

immernoch bewundere ich mein flash f1


stabiler geht es wohl kaum!!!zum beweis:

ich habe nach einem sturz 4 rippen gebrochen,2halswirbel sind gestaucht und mein 7 und 8 brustwirbel wurde mit schrauben fixiert.weiterhin schürfwunden und prellungen am ganzen körper und ne dicke fresse

und mein rad!!!!!!!!!NUR DIE KETTE IST ABGESPRUNGEN
ich war echt erstaunt darüber als die nette polizei aus köln mir heute mein rad nach 3 wochen persöhnlich nach hause gebracht hat.


----------



## Feddagawwl (13. Oktober 2011)

Krasse ******** ... wie bekommt man so was hin? Hat dich ein 40 Tonner über den haufen gefahren?

Gute Besserung ... schön das es dem F1 gut geht


----------



## Christian-Karl (13. Oktober 2011)

feddagawwl schrieb:


> krasse ******** ... Wie bekommt man so was hin? Hat dich ein 40 tonner über den haufen gefahren?
> 
> Gute besserung ... Schön das es dem f1 gut geht


:d


----------



## bluenabu (14. Oktober 2011)

ich hatte einen blackout.....ich weiss von nichts mehr....bin durch den wald gefahren und dann im krankenhaus aufgewacht......keine erinnerung......alle dachten ich sei querschnittsgelähmt........mein ziel ist am 1.1.2012 meine erste runde zu drehen


----------



## Christian-Karl (14. Oktober 2011)

na bumm.... Dann hoffe ich echt auf gute Besserung und lass deinen Schutzengel grüßen!


----------



## califax2k (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hätt mal ein paar Fragen zum Flash 1

1. Fährt jemand sein F1 mit was anderem als Klickpedalen? Und wenn ja, welche Pedale habt ihr dann dran? Ich überlege, meine zu ersetzen, weil das Bike dann für mich ein bisschen sympatischer wird (ich mag Bikes, von denen ich leicht wegkomme...)

2. Hat jemand an seinem Flash den Crossmax SLR Laufradsatz? Wenn ja, dann wäre ich an einem Erfahrungsbericht interessiert. Ich hab diesen LRS dran und muss sagen, dass sich das Bike "ganz anders" (leider fehlen mir die richtigen Worte ;-( ) fährt. Nicht schlecht aber irgendwie bretthart. Durch das relativ niedrige Gewicht ist es immer wieder eine neue Herausforderung, das Fahrrad wirklich (!) zu beherrschen.

3. In welchem Gelände fahrt ihr mit Eurem F1? Nur Feld/Wald/.... oder auch gröberes Geläuf? Auf ein paar von den Bildern hier im Thread sind ja ziemlich dicke Reifen zu sehen. Ich hab immer noch die 2.1er Racing Ralphs drauf (nach nun gut einem 3/4 Jahr) und die finde ich irgendwie nicht so prickelnd. Zwar sind die immer ziemlich fest aufgepumpt, aber so richtig gerne lege ich mich mit denen nicht in die Kurve (z.B. auf nem Waldweg....)

Trotzdem kann ich die Freude und die positiven Meinungen über das F1 nur teilen. Is aber nicht easy....


Grüße,

Lars


----------



## zoomer (17. Oktober 2011)

Zwar kein F1, aber ....



califax2k schrieb:


> 1. Fährt jemand sein F1 mit was anderem als Klickpedalen? Und wenn ja, welche Pedale habt ihr dann dran? ... (ich mag Bikes, von denen ich leicht wegkomme...)


Sehe ich ebenso, kann mir keine Clickies vorstellen.
Entweder NC17 Sudpin III Pro Platformpedale, weil industriegelagert
und sie vom Gewicht akzeptabel sind, 389 g. Ansonsten leichte
Trekkingpedale 262 g.




califax2k schrieb:


> immer noch die 2.1er Racing Ralphs drauf (nach nun gut einem 3/4 Jahr) und die finde ich irgendwie nicht so prickelnd. Zwar sind die immer ziemlich fest aufgepumpt, aber so richtig gerne lege ich mich mit denen nicht in die Kurve (z.B. auf nem Waldweg....)



Komisch, ich komme z.B. aus oben genannten Gründen, am 26er, mit
den Rocket Rons überhaupt nicht klar. Der Seitenhalt gibt mir kein
Vertrauen, die Schulterstollen sind zu weit draussen und greifen nur
wenn man das Rad richtig in die Kurve hineindrückt.
Dagegen funktionieren bei mir die Racing Ralphs am Flash 29 perfekt.


----------



## PHATpedro (18. Oktober 2011)

wenns an geld nicht mangelt, kannst du dir wellgo mg1 pedale kaufen. sind standard dinger kriegste in vielen farben fuer 25eu oder so.
dann kannste dir noch titan achsen bestellen fuer 35eu und kommst unter 300g fuer plattformpedale.glaub ich jedenfalls, hab das gewicht nichtmehr im kopf.

hier ein foto von alu-wellgos mit den mg-1 ti achsen.
gruß

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7960640&postcount=344


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, da hier ja schon die ganzen Lefty-Profis auf einem Haufen sind, muss ich vielleicht nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen. Ich habe versucht herauszubekommen, was die new Lefty Speed alloy PBR Lite and Solo Air OPI wiegt. Das ist das Modell was im 2011 Alu Flash F1 verbaut ist. Bei 88 find ich das Modell nicht gelistet. Hat jemand das Gewicht? Danke.


----------



## califax2k (18. Oktober 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sehe ich ebenso, kann mir keine Clickies vorstellen. Entweder NC17 Sudpin III Pro Platformpedale, weil industriegelagert und sie vom Gewicht akzeptabel sind, 389 g. Ansonsten leichte Trekkingpedale 262 g.



da gibts irgendwie nur noch eine S-Pro Variante bzw. TI S-Pro Variante zu kaufen. Sehen ja schon nett aus. Ich bin da nur in nem "Gewissenskonflikt" ... Plattformpedale an nem Race Hardtail (zumindest hat mein Handler es mir als solches verkauft). Ja ja, ich weiss, ich muss mich entscheiden ...


----------



## bluenabu (19. Oktober 2011)

Speed alloy PBR Lite soll 1170gr.wiegen.....




sir-florian schrieb:


> Hallo, da hier ja schon die ganzen Lefty-Profis auf einem Haufen sind, muss ich vielleicht nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen. Ich habe versucht herauszubekommen, was die new Lefty Speed alloy PBR Lite and Solo Air OPI wiegt. Das ist das Modell was im 2011 Alu Flash F1 verbaut ist. Bei 88 find ich das Modell nicht gelistet. Hat jemand das Gewicht? Danke.


----------



## bluenabu (3. November 2011)

ich fahre hinten RORO 2,4....super komfort..passt und ist noch luft




Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Wollte fragen wie es bei euch mit der Reifenwahl aussieht! Bin mit dem Racing Ralph prinzipiell zufrieden! Bin irgendwie am überlegen auf einen All-Mountain umzusteigen, vorallem eher richtung 2.2 (mehr ist eh nicht möglich oder) und halt mehr Profil, sicher wirds bergauf dadurch heftiger, aber die downhill-performance besser. Fahren vielleicht nächstes Wochenende in die Berge und ich vermisse bergab oft reserven... recht gatschig sollte es auch nicht werden!
> Was meint ihr oder was habt ihr aktuell oben?
> 
> http://www.conti-online.com/generat...on/MountainKingII_de/MountainKing_neu_de.html


----------



## BillyT (3. November 2011)

Hi,
ich hatte die Crankbrothers 5050 dran, sieht echt ultra krank aus und ich mußte die, auch auf drängen meiner Freundin, wieder gegen die Shimano Clickies ( m-530 oder so) zurück bauen.


Ist also nicht nur ein Gewissenskonflikt... manchmal auch etwas was in den Augen weh tut ;-) hab mir aber nochmal die Mühe gemacht zum Händler mit den Clickies und den Schuhen zu fahren und der hat mir die Kleats nach außen gedreht. Jetzt geht es wirklich sehr fix aus den Pedalen.

Ich hab auch noch die Racing Ralph drauf. Auf trockenen Untergrund o.K. und auch wirklich ein super leicher Pneu, ABER ich fall immer hin wenn ich auf einem Trial bin und da nasse Äste liegen. Das flache Profil greift da nicht und die seitlichen Noppen auch nicht, da das Rad gerade bleibt. Wenn es feucht wird sitzt das Profil zudem sofort zu! Suche also auch noch nach was Alterativen.

Gruezi wohl


----------



## bluenabu (4. November 2011)

?dann probiere doch rocket ron




BillyT schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte die Crankbrothers 5050 dran, sieht echt ultra krank aus und ich mußte die, auch auf drängen meiner Freundin, wieder gegen die Shimano Clickies ( m-530 oder so) zurück bauen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## califax2k (5. November 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> ich fahre hinten RORO 2,4....super komfort..passt und ist noch luft



hab grad mal deine Fotos angeschaut. Was sind das für Pedale, die du an deinem F1 hast?


----------



## bluenabu (5. November 2011)

das war mal.....

XLC Freeride Pedale mit Präzisionslager 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FREERIDE-BMX...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b643bbcc


----------



## califax2k (5. November 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> das war mal.....
> 
> XLC Freeride Pedale mit Präzisionslager
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/FREERIDE-BMX...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b643bbcc



wieso fährst du die nicht mehr? sind sie einfach nur verschlissen, oder gibt es einen anderen grund, weshalb "das mal war"?


----------



## bluenabu (6. November 2011)

weil ich klickies fahre


----------



## califax2k (6. November 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> weil ich klickies fahre



manchmal sollte man einfach nicht fragen


----------



## P-Sionic (6. November 2011)

@califax2k:

Zwei kurze Antworten zu deinen Fragen:

zu 1. Fahre Mounty Grip Pedale und Schuhe mit Noppen auf der Unterseite (die blauen BW Sportschuhe um genau zu sein, ähnlich Puma BASIC II V oder SUEDE CLASSIC LIFESTYLE SNEAKER). Über Grip kann ich mich nicht beklagen, die Noppen halten recht gut auf den Mounties, ist auch preiswerter als Clickies und Schuhe...

zu 3. Fahr im oft im Taunus und tw recht grobes Geläuf! Vom Grip und insbesondere dem Rollwiderstand her bin ich von den Conti XKing 2.1 Racesport ziemlich begeistert. Vergleiche kann ich aber keine Anstellen.


----------



## bluenabu (7. November 2011)

fragen ist immer wichtig und deshalb gibt es foren




califax2k schrieb:


> manchmal sollte man einfach nicht fragen


----------



## bluenabu (7. November 2011)

ich finde die contis ja auch nicht schlecht....aber....die kollegen von schwalbe sind halt leichter




P-Sionic schrieb:


> @califax2k:
> 
> Zwei kurze Antworten zu deinen Fragen:
> 
> ...


----------



## califax2k (7. November 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> ich finde die contis ja auch nicht schlecht....aber....die kollegen von schwalbe sind halt leichter



habs kurz nachgeschaut.

Laut Schwalbe-Webseite wiegt der Racing Ralph 26 x 2.10 Evolution Line 645g und laut Conti-Webseite der XKing 2.2 Racesport 490g.

Irgendwie ist das Profil vom XKing ein bisschen simpler:

XKing: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Racing Ralph:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also ich weiss nicht, wies euch geht, aber ich find das irgendwie vertrauenserweckender.....

@P-Sionic: danke für deine Antworten. Ich schätze mal, ich geb dem Conti ne chance. Probieren geht über studieren. Bei den Pedalen werd ich wohl doch was "schweres" nehmen....Pins unter den Schuhen fühlen sich gut für mich an....


Grüße,

L.


----------



## bluenabu (8. November 2011)

Gewicht Racing Ralph laut Hersteller:
Gewicht Schwalbe Racing Ralph 1.8": (Evo)
Gewicht Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1": 460g (Evo)
Gewicht Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25": 520g (Evo)
...................................

die variante in 2,1 finde ich persöhnlich auch etwas zu schmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floatwork (16. November 2011)

bis zu welcher größe könnten man denn den rahmen in l fahren?
bin am grübeln ob mir nicht doch der l passen würde und nicht der xl 

hatte beide größen mit meinen bisherigen bikes schon durch und haben alle gepasst.

bin 1,92 mit ner schrittlänge von 94


----------



## bluenabu (16. November 2011)

ich bin 190cm und 90 cm beinlänge und fahre L .....passt perfekt 

dir rate ich wegen der überhöhung zu XL


----------



## Renn Maus (17. November 2011)

Da ich nun schon über 4000km (davon über 500km im Renneinsatz) mit meinem Hobel runter habe, hier für euch der Langzeittest:

http://velo-w.blogspot.com/2011/11/cannondale-flash-f1-4000km-langzeittest.html

Viel Spaß beim Lesen. Kommentare zur Ergänzung eurer Erfahrungen sind natürlich hier und in meinem Blog gerne gesehen


----------



## xylnx (17. November 2011)

sowas ist immer gut zu lesen, danke... gerade für potenzielle käufer...


----------



## bluenabu (18. November 2011)

top beitrag
einzigster defekt bei mir auch ein defektes schaltauge nach sturz ,was aber normal ist.ich habe aber auch aufgrund mehrerer wirbelbrüche nur ca. 400-500km dieses jahr geschafft




Renn Maus schrieb:


> Da ich nun schon über 4000km (davon über 500km im Renneinsatz) mit meinem Hobel runter habe, hier für euch der Langzeittest:
> 
> http://velo-w.blogspot.com/2011/11/cannondale-flash-f1-4000km-langzeittest.html
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Lesen. Kommentare zur Ergänzung eurer Erfahrungen sind natürlich hier und in meinem Blog gerne gesehen


----------



## MChaosbiker (18. November 2011)

Moin . Schließe mich beiden Vorrednern an  Cannondale F1 Bj2010 , Laufleistung 3300KM , Defekte .... Nix . Außer 3 Platten  Hab es auf mit 10fach XT und Crossmax ST aufgerüstet und bin mehr als zufrieden damit . Lefty so gut wie kein Luftverlust ( schaue alle 2 Woche nach ) , Avid haben bissle genervt am Anfang , aber jetzt paßt es . Vielleicht ist 10fach bissle viel an Gängen , aber auch Geschmacksache  von mir bekommt das F1 die Note 1-  ......MfG aus dem Odenwald ......


----------



## bluenabu (31. Dezember 2011)

wünsche allen flash fahrern einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr und schnell schönes wetter 2012 damit die saison beginnen kann


----------



## didi4651 (2. Januar 2012)

Bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Flash Alu in XL Modell 2010(Handmade in USA).Habe es in der Bucht zu einem günstigen Preis 
bekommen.
Sollte jemand ein Rize 4 in XL Handmade in USA suchen PM an mich


----------



## xylnx (3. Januar 2012)

hast du auch bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (3. Januar 2012)

warte auch auf bilder


----------



## didi4651 (4. Januar 2012)

Bitte sendet mir eine private Email dann sende ich euch die Bilder zu


----------



## David_B (4. Januar 2012)

Lad die doch hier hoch, dann können sich mehr Leute dran erfreuen. Und einfach ist es auch!


----------



## didi4651 (4. Januar 2012)

Also hier das Cannondale Rize 4 XL 
Ist Bj.2009 original Handmade USA Gabel ist von 2011 Fox Float RL 1,5 Zoll
Bremse Avid Code Laufräder DT-Swiss 440 Kurbel Shimano XT 180mm Hinter baudämpfer habe ich 3 zur auswahl 1,Fox rl 2.Fox Rp2 3.Fox RP23 
Bei interesse bitte Mail an mich


----------



## Renn Maus (5. Januar 2012)

Die Jungs wollten eigentlich Fotos von deinem schicken neuen Flash sehen. 

Für den Verkauf MUSS hier im Forum entweder der Bikemarkt genutzt werden, oder einer der wenigen Verkauf-Threads in den entsprechenden Kategorien.


----------



## didi4651 (5. Januar 2012)

Achso!!! das Flash wird noch ein wenig getuned dann zeig ich es mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## califax2k (5. Januar 2012)

Tag auch,

hat eigentlich schonmal jemand die Kurbel vom F1 abgezogen? Seit einiger Zeit gibt es bei mir da so ein Knacksen, das sich nicht so gut anhört und ich wollte jetzt mal schaun, woran das liegen könnte.

Was brauch ich denn da für ein Werkzeug zu? Ich sehe da nur auf der linken Seite einen Inbus-"Schraubkopf", aber wenn ich mir im Netz Videos zum Thema Kurbel abziehen angucke, dann wird das mit so einem Abzieher gemacht (den ich natürlich noch nicht habe).

Ausserdem hat mein Fahrradhändler gemeint, da sei irgendwo noch ein sehr kleiner Inbus, den ich lösen muss, ich finde den aber nicht.

Kann mir damit jemand helfen?


vielen Dank schonmal,

Lars


----------



## MChaosbiker (5. Januar 2012)

Du meinst die Stylo-Kurbel . Soweit ich weiß , ist der Abzieher in der Kurbel integiert . Einfach Imbus vom Kurbelarm raus drehen , und schon wandert der Arm mit . Und von kleinen Imbus weiß ich nix ..... aber ohne Gewähr die Aussage


----------



## Christian-Karl (5. Januar 2012)

califax2k schrieb:


> Tag auch,
> 
> hat eigentlich schonmal jemand die Kurbel vom F1 abgezogen? Seit einiger Zeit gibt es bei mir da so ein Knacksen, das sich nicht so gut anhört und ich wollte jetzt mal schaun, woran das liegen könnte.
> 
> ...


Knacksen an der Kurbel kenn ich. Muss mich heuer bzw Händler damit beschäftigen!!!
Viel Erfolg. Sag mir was geholfen hat


----------



## Renn Maus (5. Januar 2012)

Bei mir fings nach ca. 4000km. Ich habe das BB30 Lager getauscht und nu knackt nix mehr.


----------



## califax2k (5. Januar 2012)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Bei mir fings nach ca. 4000km. Ich habe das BB30 Lager getauscht und nu knackt nix mehr.



ich befürchte, darauf läuft es hinaus. Ich hab zwar nicht soviel Ahnung, aber nachdem ich die Kurbel draussen hatte und mit den Fingern mal die Lager gedreht habe, da kam mir das auf der linken Seite schon irgendwie "knirschelig" vor, also nicht so "seidenweich", wie ich das erwarten würde. 

Was ich auch seltsam finde, ist dieser Abstandsring auf der rechten Seite zwischen innerem Kettenblatt und Lager. Wie gesagt, ich hab nicht viel Ahnung, aber ein bisschen ungeschützt kommt mir das schon vor, wie er da so einfach nur auf dem Lager aufliegt.

Egal, ich hab jetzt erstmal alles sauber gemacht und neu eingefettet und guck mal, wie es läuft. Ein Lager ausbauen kann ich eh nicht, da mir noch das Tool dazu fehlt.


----------



## F1er (5. Januar 2012)

Ja die Dichtung des bb30 Lagers.
Der Ring hält nur groben Schmutz fern und das Lager ist nicht dicht, hast bestimmt auch eins mit Metalldichtungen. Hab meins gegen SKF61806-2RS1 mit Gummidichtungen Getauscht. 
Gruß
JK


----------



## Renn Maus (5. Januar 2012)

Genau, das sind die groben Scheibendichtungen. Die Lager darunter haben Gummidichtlippen ab Werk. Wie gut diese ausgeführt sind, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.
Jetzt habe ich einen Satz Sram-Lager verbaut. Ich hoffe die halten etwas länger. Die Lager habe ich bei Bike-Discount bestellt. Dort sind die günstiger als bei Dr. Cannondale oder r2-Bikes. Ebenso wie das Werkzeug zum demontieren der Lager von Park Tool.
Arbeite schön sauber und nur mit gutem Werkzeug. Dann ist der tausch einfach und schnell gemacht.
Aber nie vergessen, der Alurahmen ist weicher als die Stahllager. Wenn was nachgibt, dann der Rahmen!


----------



## califax2k (5. Januar 2012)

so, erster Test in der (recht ausladenden) Tiefgarage: Derzeit keine Geknackse. Schonmal gut, da es sonst immer recht schnell nach dem Start losging.

Werde das Thema trotzdem mal im Auge behalten....

@RennMaus: meinst du dieses: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a26929/bb30-innenlager.html


----------



## UliT (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Wenn es dir schon knirschelig vorkam, ist das Lager schon dev. im Arsch. Da kannst du auch mit Fett nichts mehr retten. Besorg dir Lager 61806-2RS1 von SKF, wie oben schon mal jemand geschrieben hat. z.B. bei dswälzlager. 
Alle Anderen sind sehr oft Billiglager die zu Höchstpreisen verkauft werden.


MfG


----------



## Christian-Karl (7. Januar 2012)

UliT schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wenn es dir schon knirschelig vorkam, ist das Lager schon dev. im Arsch. Da kannst du auch mit Fett nichts mehr retten. Besorg dir Lager 61806-2RS1 von SKF, wie oben schon mal jemand geschrieben hat. z.B. bei dswälzlager.
> Alle Anderen sind sehr oft Billiglager die zu Höchstpreisen verkauft werden.
> 
> ...



Bei mir fing es nach 20km an und ist jetzt nach 60km noch da. Zumindest letztstand im Oktober. Richtug hören tut mans erst bergauf.
Ich werd dieses Jahr mal den Händler zu einem Ausflug zwingen!
Wennst am Montageständer die Kurbel drehst hörst definitiv nichts... Da musst fahren, dann brauchst aber nicht mehr genau hinhören hört sogar leicht jeder Mitbiker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## califax2k (7. Januar 2012)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Bei mir fing es nach 20km an und ist jetzt nach 60km noch da. Zumindest letztstand im Oktober. Richtug hören tut mans erst bergauf.
> Ich werd dieses Jahr mal den Händler zu einem Ausflug zwingen!
> Wennst am Montageständer die Kurbel drehst hörst definitiv nichts... Da musst fahren, dann brauchst aber nicht mehr genau hinhören hört sogar leicht jeder Mitbiker!


stimmt, am Montageständer hör ich das auch nicht. Deshalb bin ich der Empfehlung gefolgt und habe mir die Lager von SKF bestellt. Was mich allerdings nervt, ist, dass das Werkzeug für den Lagerwechsel so teuer ist. Und nur weil an einem meiner beiden Bikes ein BB30 Tretlager ist, will ich das jetzt nicht kaufen. Ich weiss ja gar nicht, ob ich das jemals wieder brauche. Deshalb werd ich wohl des Bike und die Lager dem Fahrradmann geben und ihn das machen lassen.


----------



## partyboy2580 (7. Januar 2012)

moin moin 
hier ist mal mein Flash F1


----------



## bluenabu (7. Januar 2012)

ist der hans dampf nicht einwenig schwer für so ein rad `?




partyboy2580 schrieb:


> moin moin
> hier ist mal mein Flash F1


----------



## MChaosbiker (22. Januar 2012)

So , mal wieder Bewegung ins Forum bringen  Bike is fertig , neue XT Bremse , neue Reifen ( nur bis zum Frühjahr bleibt Hans Dampf drauf ) neue Pedalen und wenns über 8Grad wird , gehts raus  mal gespannt wie sich die XT Bremse anfühlt ...... habs mal kurz ins Wohnzimmer gestellt zum fotografieren ( es überwintert im Schlafzimmer  )


----------



## bluenabu (22. Januar 2012)

endlich mal frischer wind hier


----------



## didi4651 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe an meinem Flash Alu noch einen Shimano SLX Umwerfer den ich gegen einen XT oder Sram tauschen möchte.Auf welche typenbezeichnung muss ich da achten.
Ist ein pull down e type


----------



## xylnx (23. Januar 2012)

hast du dir doch selbst erklärt... bottom pull mit e type klemmung... und dann darauf achten, was du hast... 2 fach oder 3 fach an kettenblättern...


----------



## David_B (23. Januar 2012)

Und vorher fragen, ob es sinnvoll ist von SLX auf XT umzusteigen.


----------



## xylnx (23. Januar 2012)

ich bin für sram^^ hab den tausch nie bereut...aber das ist ne glaubensfrage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (23. Januar 2012)

so hier mal mein F3 LRS und Kurbeln Umwerfer und so.. Kleinkram.. kommt noch wenn ich wieder flüssig bin.Wollte eigentlich "nur"ein Bike wo ich die ca 15 km zur Arbeit jeden Tag gemütlich hin und zurück komme....


----------



## xylnx (23. Januar 2012)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> "nur"ein Bike wo ich die ca 15 km zur Arbeit jeden Tag gemütlich hin und zurück komme....



 leicht overpowered aber es fährt sich eben gemütlich, das stimmt... aber zu schade für den einsatzbereich...


----------



## didi4651 (23. Januar 2012)

was gibt es denn von SRAM für 3-fach sollte schon etwas höherwertiges sein
deswegen auch die XT.
Ich habe eine XTR Kurbel und Pedale supergünstig bekommen da will ich halt was gescheites dran haben


----------



## xylnx (23. Januar 2012)

wäre dann so einer hier...

aber nen flash f1 mit nen e type umwerfer??? warum nicht nen normalen mit 31,8 mm klemmung...


----------



## didi4651 (23. Januar 2012)

ist kein Flash1 sondern eine Flash 3 2010.Ja den xtr habe ich schon im Auge.
sobald ich fertig bin mit umbauen stelle ich mal Bilder rein.bis jetzt habe ich die Kurbel und die Pedale gegen XTR getauscht sowie den LRS gegen einen Mavic Crosstrial.Es ist eine XL rahmen gewicht im moment ca.10,3kg


----------



## xylnx (23. Januar 2012)

f1 oder f3 der rahmen bleibt ja... und somit auch die klemmung... aber dann bleibt die auswahl eben begrenzt, deine entscheidung, zu mal du eh auf shimano setzt, ist das wohl auch die beste lösung für dich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (23. Januar 2012)

@xylnx
Jo bissel Overpowerd is es schon aber nehm ja nicht nur für die Arbeit,bin vorher viel Trial gefahren und jetzt nur noch CC.
Also ich fahr auch ein XTR bin zufrieden aber ist nur zum übergang gedacht 
und wieso ist die Auswahl beschränkt wegen der Klemmungsgrösse ?


----------



## xylnx (23. Januar 2012)

weil didi4651 unbedingt e type klemmung, so scheint es, haben will...


----------



## didi4651 (23. Januar 2012)

richtig


----------



## didi4651 (27. Januar 2012)

Sorry ich war wohl etwas blind habe die Schelle des Umwerfers endlich gesehen.Also werde ich einen normalen Umwerfer dranbauen.


----------



## xylnx (27. Januar 2012)




----------



## didi4651 (14. Februar 2012)

ich habe mein Flash nun soweit fertig(Bilder folgen)umgebaut und nun gewogen.Es ist ein XL Rahmen angebaut habe ich XTR Kurbel 180mm Xtr Pedale Mavic Crosstrial XT Umwerfer und eine Sram 1090 Kassette.
Vom Original Rad sind die Elixir  Bremsen sowie die X7 Schalthebel und das X9
Schaltwerk.Es wiegt 10.3 kilo.Wo kann ich diese 300 gramm noch einsparen.
Lenker mit vorbau wiegt 400gramm da wäre vom Lenker nochwas drin aber sonst?


----------



## xylnx (14. Februar 2012)

reifen? sattel? lrs? da ist überall noch so viel drin...

habe meins derzeit bei 9,4kg in gr. L (war mal n f3) will auch noch die 9kg knacken...


----------



## didi4651 (14. Februar 2012)

Dann schreib mir doch mal bitte welche teile du verbaut hast.
Bei Sattel Reifen und LRS will ich nichts mehr machen
Danke für die schnelle übermittlung der Daten


----------



## califax2k (15. Februar 2012)

die roten lenkerhörner und die Laufräder find ich klasse.



MChaosbiker schrieb:


> So , mal wieder Bewegung ins Forum bringen  Bike is fertig , neue XT Bremse , neue Reifen ( nur bis zum Frühjahr bleibt Hans Dampf drauf ) neue Pedalen und wenns über 8Grad wird , gehts raus  mal gespannt wie sich die XT Bremse anfühlt ...... habs mal kurz ins Wohnzimmer gestellt zum fotografieren ( es überwintert im Schlafzimmer  )


----------



## didi4651 (15. Februar 2012)

wie versprochen die Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UliT (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Der Rahmen ist wohl zu klein für dich? Sattelstütze extrem lang und der Vorbau steil nach oben. 
Die Laufräder sehen im Rahmen irgendwie verloren aus.

MfG


----------



## didi4651 (15. Februar 2012)

der Rahmen ist ein XL und die Kurbel ist eine 180ziger und ich bin 186cm gross.
Das Bild verzerrt etwas


----------



## MChaosbiker (18. Februar 2012)

Moin  erste Ausfahrt 2012 hinter mir . Genau das hat mir gefehlt im Winter , das biken ( bin kein harter Hund in Punkto Kälte  ) Hab 2 Sachen geändert , Bremse und Hinterreifen . Also Bremse XT785 , wow sag ich nur . Super kurzer Hebel ( ein Finger reicht völlig ) , super Bremsleistung und das gut dosierbar . Und kein eines mal hat die Scheibe geschliffen  Klar kehren neue Besen gut , will auch Elixir R nicht schlecht reden , aber ich bin von der XT begeistert . Zum Hinterreifen , mal die Eierlegendewollmilchsau ausprobiert , Schwalbe Hans Dampf in 2.35 . Er ist schon recht groß ( paßt grad so zum F1 ) , dämpft gut , rollt recht gut , und bei matschigen Wetter guten Grip . Ich sag mal so , schon nen guter Reifen , aber find ich zu schwer  . Wenns wieder bissle trockener wird , gibts wieder nen Schwalbe Ralph Racing . Und morgen gibts die nächste Bike-Runde ...... Tschööö aus dem feuchten Odenwald ......


----------



## califax2k (18. Februar 2012)

Kann gut nachvollziehen, wie's dir nach der 1. runde geht.

Ich bin diesen Winter immer mal wieder gefahren - auch in den kalten Tagen. Da ist der Untergrund recht trocken. Klamotten: Funktionsunterwäsche (Craft), Laufshirt mit Windstopper und ne olle Fleecejacke drüber (schon 10 Jahre alt) und kein Problem gehabt. Da schwitzt man sich dusselig - egal bei was für nem Wetter.

Und das F1 is einfach prima auf Winter-Waldwegen....



MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Moin  erste Ausfahrt 2012 hinter mir . Genau das hat mir gefehlt im Winter , das biken ( bin kein harter Hund in Punkto Kälte  ) Hab 2 Sachen geändert , Bremse und Hinterreifen . Also Bremse XT785 , wow sag ich nur . Super kurzer Hebel ( ein Finger reicht völlig ) , super Bremsleistung und das gut dosierbar . Und kein eines mal hat die Scheibe geschliffen  Klar kehren neue Besen gut , will auch Elixir R nicht schlecht reden , aber ich bin von der XT begeistert . Zum Hinterreifen , mal die Eierlegendewollmilchsau ausprobiert , Schwalbe Hans Dampf in 2.35 . Er ist schon recht groß ( paßt grad so zum F1 ) , dämpft gut , rollt recht gut , und bei matschigen Wetter guten Grip . Ich sag mal so , schon nen guter Reifen , aber find ich zu schwer  . Wenns wieder bissle trockener wird , gibts wieder nen Schwalbe Ralph Racing . Und morgen gibts die nächste Bike-Runde ...... Tschööö aus dem feuchten Odenwald ......


----------



## Renn Maus (18. Februar 2012)

Genau,

bei Minus graden und hartgefrorenen Trails macht das Biken auch richtig Spaß.
Man muss nur immer in Bewegung bleiben und mit etwas mehr Intensität fahren. Dann geht es bis 3 Std. ganz gut.

@chaosbiker:
Warum hast du den fetten Hans Dampf montiert? Hast du die original Felgen noch drauf?
Ich denke ein Nobby Nic würde besser zum Rad passen.
Grade auch, wenn du bei richtigem Sauwetter nicht unterwegs sein solltest.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MChaosbiker (19. Februar 2012)

Guude Renn-Maus ..... hab Hans Dampf einfach so mal drauf gemacht  Grip is mächtig da , aber auch Gewicht . Guter Reifen , halt zu schwer , find ich ...


----------



## bluenabu (19. Februar 2012)

hast du die bremse aus gewichtsgründen getauscht oder lagen andere gründe vor?




MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Moin  erste Ausfahrt 2012 hinter mir . Genau das hat mir gefehlt im Winter , das biken ( bin kein harter Hund in Punkto Kälte  ) Hab 2 Sachen geändert , Bremse und Hinterreifen . Also Bremse XT785 , wow sag ich nur . Super kurzer Hebel ( ein Finger reicht völlig ) , super Bremsleistung und das gut dosierbar . Und kein eines mal hat die Scheibe geschliffen  Klar kehren neue Besen gut , will auch Elixir R nicht schlecht reden , aber ich bin von der XT begeistert . Zum Hinterreifen , mal die Eierlegendewollmilchsau ausprobiert , Schwalbe Hans Dampf in 2.35 . Er ist schon recht groß ( paßt grad so zum F1 ) , dämpft gut , rollt recht gut , und bei matschigen Wetter guten Grip . Ich sag mal so , schon nen guter Reifen , aber find ich zu schwer  . Wenns wieder bissle trockener wird , gibts wieder nen Schwalbe Ralph Racing . Und morgen gibts die nächste Bike-Runde ...... Tschööö aus dem feuchten Odenwald ......


----------



## MChaosbiker (19. Februar 2012)

Hm .... gute Frage  bin in Punkto Geräusche sehr komisch . Und meine Elixir machte halt hier und da Geräusche . Obwohl ich einiges probiert hatte . Shimano Scheiben , die konischen Scheiben durch rechtwinklige ersetzt , Beläge angefast usw. Für einige wäre es okay gewesen , die Geräusche , mich hats genervt . Und da ich vorher die 770er XT Bremse hatte und die total ruhig war , hab ich jetzt die 785  und bin happy damit ....


----------



## bluenabu (20. Februar 2012)

die 770er fand ich persöhnlich aber schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (21. Februar 2012)

geb ich dir bissle recht , aber mehr bums hat die 785


----------



## bluenabu (22. Februar 2012)

ich fahre eh vorne und hinten 160er scheibe.......also scheiss auf bums


----------



## MChaosbiker (22. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr 180/160 , aber bissle viel auf den Rippen  aber es schrumpft zur Zeit , nein nicht das Bike , das Gewicht von mir  heute mal paar harte Bremsungen auf der Strasse gemacht ( natürlich nicht auf ner Hauptstrasse ) ein Finger reicht völlig zum Noswheelie ( richtig geschrieben ? ) .....


----------



## bluenabu (23. Februar 2012)

ich bin auch schwer.......und ich hatte erst einmal angst.war auch ein steiler berg runter mit den kleinen scheibenaber.....die halten und das ist das wichtigste160er stind bestimmt besser als jede felgenbremse


----------



## bluenabu (26. Februar 2012)

nach langer krankheit ...heute erste tour nach 5 monaten!!!!schön 25km rund um köln gefahren.....jetzt weiß ich ,was ich vermisst habe


----------



## MChaosbiker (26. Februar 2012)

Haste das Flash vermißt wa  schön das es wieder läuft ...... aber vorne 180er Scheibe kostet net viel , bringt aber schon was . Habs selber probiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (26. Februar 2012)

scheiben hätte ich..aber hier gibt es eh keine berge und eine 120er würde reichen


----------



## MChaosbiker (26. Februar 2012)

Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## bluenabu (26. Februar 2012)

ich mache mal die tage ein foto und stell es hier rein


----------



## bluenabu (3. März 2012)

siehst du...160er scheibe reicht


----------



## MChaosbiker (3. März 2012)

Nie behauptet , das es net reicht . Finde halt , mit 180er hat man bissle mehr Reserven bei längeren Abfahrten ( ich weiß , flach bei dir  ) Nach ca.250KM kann ich sagen , die neue XT Bremse ist der Knaller  ist wirklich die Einfinger-Bremse ..... jetzt mal schauen , wo es nen breiten , nicht zu schweren Flatbar gibt , so ca. 640mm ....


----------



## bluenabu (3. März 2012)

ich mag halt nur die silberne farbe der xt nicht...doofes design.und zum flat kann ich nix sagen.....finde rizer einfach besser


----------



## MChaosbiker (3. März 2012)

Stimmt , Aussehen is net so der Brüller  überleg Deckel evtl. Sandstrahlen und schwarz lackieren .......


----------



## bluenabu (3. März 2012)

in schwarz würde ich auch überlegenaber das silberne passt zu nix...da hat shimano echt mal nicht nachgedacht.habe gestern meine schwalbe mal runtergeschmissen und teste jetzt den raceking supersonic.....bin mal gespannt.gewicht liegt bei 491gr.das stück....herstellerangabe waren 460......alle lügen


----------



## MChaosbiker (3. März 2012)

Werd auch umbauen . Fahre grad vorne 2.25 Nobby Nic und hinten Hans Dampf 2.35 . War nur mal nen Versuch . Läuft net schlecht , dämpft gut , Grip mächtig vorhanden , aber einfach zu schwer . Kommt wieder Rocket Ron 2.1 vorn und hinten Ralph Racing 2.25 drauf .....


----------



## bluenabu (3. März 2012)

ich hatte vorne den ron in 2,25 und hinten in 2,4 drauf....fuhr sich super aber....man will ja mal abwechslung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (3. März 2012)

sicher sicher ..... alla verzieh mich  kannst ja mal erzählen , wie sich die Contis so anfühlen , auf dem F1 .....


----------



## bluenabu (3. März 2012)

okay...ich mach das....bis dann


----------



## bluenabu (11. März 2012)

contis fühlen sich gut anden ersten mußte ich nach der montage wieder umtauschen,da er eine unwucht hatte.auf waldautobahnen oder straßen ist er nicht zu stoppen,da reicht meine übersetztung kaum ausauf jeden fall eine mehr als gute alternative zum racing ralph


----------



## MChaosbiker (14. März 2012)

Tach auch . So , hab Hans Dampf genug ausprobiert  is net schlecht , aber halt bockschwer  ( falls ihn einer haben will , 25 incl. Versand , hab 300KM drauf , Hans dampf 2,35 Evo Trialstar Triple Com... ) Hab eben Conti Mountain King 2,4 drauf gezogen , morgen gehts zum testen . Laut meiner Waage , ist es ein Unterschied von 180gr.  und ich glaub ich gewöhn mich an nen Riser  hab ihn ca. 150KM drauf , und fährt sich angenehm .....


----------



## bluenabu (15. März 2012)

habe ich dir immer gesagtrizer ist besser


----------



## MChaosbiker (21. März 2012)

Mal knapp 120KM mit Conti Mountain King 2,4 gefahren . Fühlt sich net schlecht an , nur auf Asphalt ( richtig geschrieben ? ) da bekommt das F1 leichte Vibrationen , nix dolles , nur man merkts im Hintern  aber man fährt ja ein Mountainbike , also fährt man mehr im Gelände


----------



## bluenabu (21. März 2012)

und was hast du vorne drauf ?


----------



## MChaosbiker (21. März 2012)

Noch Nobby Nic 2.25 , heute Rocket Ron 2.1 geholt . Kann mit nen schmaleren Reifen besser einlenken ....


----------



## bluenabu (21. März 2012)

hättest du mal was gesagt....nen ron hätte ich noch für dich gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (25. März 2012)

So , nach ca. 250KM Mountain King wieder runter schmissen  die Vibrationen nerven . Klar fährt man nen MTB im Gelände , aber hier und da auch mal Strasse . Und da hats einfach nur genervt , heute Nobby Nic 2.25 drauf gezogen , und siehe da , Bike läuft wieder butterweich   Vielleicht paßt  Kombi / F1 / Crossmax ST / Mountain King 2.4 / net


----------



## MChaosbiker (3. April 2012)

Mal ne Frage an Bluenabu , wieviel Psi gibts du deiner Gabel ???? Ich bei 101KG ( ja ich weiß , abnehmen  ) so ca. 120Psi ..... Gruß aus dem noch sonnigen Odenwald ....


----------



## bluenabu (3. April 2012)

also so 10 bis 10,5 bar fahre ich.......wiege so um die 90kg +-5


----------



## MChaosbiker (4. April 2012)

So , mal Kofferwaage ausgepackt  nach putzen - leichte Schläuche - Reifenwechsel , hatte Traktor-Reifen Hans Dampf drauf , jetzt Rocket Ron 2.1 und Nobby Nic 2,25 - Lenker+Barends runter - WCS Rizer drauf - ein Flaschenhalter ab - bin ich bei 10400gr angekommen . Denke mal in Verbindung mit meinem Gewicht ( xxxKG ) ist das ein guter Wert , zumindest für mich


----------



## Christian-Karl (4. April 2012)

Danke, Jungs, in der Gewichtsklasse liege ich auch 90+/-


----------



## Christian-Karl (4. April 2012)

So war heute in ersten Tag unterwegs. Knacksen noch immer da. Da muss ich was unternehmen. Eine Frage hätt ich noch. Wenn ich mein Hinterrad in Fahrtrichtung drehe, macht es "clickclickclick" bei meiner freundin und beim mb meiner Mutter nichts. Außerdem dreht sich mein Rad nicht so oft bei gleicher händischer Antriebskraft.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (4. April 2012)

welche narbe hast du hinten drin und welche freundin+mutter


----------



## Christian-Karl (5. April 2012)

Ich hab eine x9. Freundin hat flash womans mit shimano M525. Mutter weiß ich grad nicht. Wir haben beide das 2011er Modell gekauft.


----------



## bluenabu (6. April 2012)

meine x9 knattert auch so schönliegt wohl an den laufrädern


----------



## Christian-Karl (6. April 2012)

Freund von mir meinte dass man früher gesagt hat. A guades Radl hört man. Seine DT Narben sind auch laut...
Dreht sich bei dir dann das Rad auch nicht so oft? Der Bekannte meinte der Antrieb/Narbe/Laufrad dingsbums "greift stärker und dadurch ist das. Ist aber fürs Treten besser da bessere Kraftübertragung. falls ich es richtig verstanden hab..


----------



## MChaosbiker (6. April 2012)

Mein Crossmax ST Freilauf ist wie Musik für meine Ohren


----------



## Christian-Karl (6. April 2012)

Heißt?


----------



## MChaosbiker (7. April 2012)

Das es ganz normal ist , das der Freilauf bissle Geräusche macht . Die eine Nabe mehr , die andere Nabe weniger Geräusche macht ...


----------



## Christian-Karl (7. April 2012)

Kann es aber dadurch sein, dass die Umdrehungen deswegen weniger sind, wennst mit der Hand drehst? zwischen meiner Freundin und meinem Bike ist doch a größerer Unterschied...

Grüße


----------



## MChaosbiker (7. April 2012)

glaub , das kann man so nicht beurteilen , sorry ......


----------



## Christian-Karl (7. April 2012)

Wahrscheinli. I muss eh hin. Werd beim Händla fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (7. April 2012)

denk ich auch , fragen kostet ja normal nix


----------



## davidhellmann (7. April 2012)

Da ich wohl auf ein Flash 3 carbon umsteigen will da mein anderes rad auch ein 29er ist. 

was wäre denn ein realistischer Preis den ich für mein 2011er Flash F1 noch verlangen könnte?

Alles Standard im Grunde nur kein OPI Vorbau. Super in Schuss wurde nicht im Winter genutzt.


----------



## mr.binford (8. April 2012)

Servus Gemeinde,

ich hoffe, dass ich hier im richtigen tread gelandet bin 

Fahre RR CD six RH58.

Meine MTB's sind mir abhanden gekommen und so muss ich leider auf die suche nach erstatz gehen.

Hatte ein Voitl MX mit VotecGS4 in RH50 und ein backfire in 52.
Fühlte mich auf beiden wohl, am dem einem sicherer und auf dem anderen schneller.

Bin nun mit der Entscheidung beschäftigt  ein CD Flash 1 mit lefty oder ein Flash 4 mit fatty zu kaufen.
Das F1 ist ein jahr gebraucht , L und umgebaut auf XX mit SLK Kurbel.
F4 neu und in XL.

Komme mit beiden gut zurecht und bin nun ratlos, für beide reicht das geld nicht.
Mein Frage 1 bezieht sich auf die Rahmengröße, bin 186cm und brauche RR Ähnliche Geometrie. Habe aber bei XL Angst, das mir im Sturz, tail die Beinfreiheit/ Wendigkeit etwas fehlt. 

Frage 2 : gibt es einen 130er Vorbau für das F1?

Frage 3 : Hat der carbonrahmen gegenüber dem Alu  bez. Fahrverhalten einen Vorteil?

Frage 4 : Reicht die Fatty? Bin an dem backfire ne uralte manitou 80 gefahren und da war ein extremer unterschied zu der GS4.

War vorher voll auf lefty, nun hat mich der test mit dem F4 total verunsichert, mit gefällt die schlichte optik mit dem klaren Hebel......
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich etwas Angst mit dem Carbon, habt Ihr da erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Tipps!


----------



## MChaosbiker (9. April 2012)

Gabs das F1 Alu auch in grün  habs heute in E-Bay gesehen , sieht mächtig gut aus ......


----------



## davidhellmann (9. April 2012)

nö glaub nicht


----------



## bluenabu (9. April 2012)

nur das carbon gab es in schwarz/grün......glaube ich


----------



## bluenabu (9. April 2012)

da dein geld nicht reicht.....mach dir doch keine sorgen

und wenn es mal reicht nimm das modell mit der lefty,du wirst es nicht bereuen




mr.binford schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> 
> ich hoffe, dass ich hier im richtigen tread gelandet bin
> 
> ...


----------



## David_B (9. April 2012)

F2 und F3 gab es auch in S/G, F1 nicht.


----------



## bluenabu (9. April 2012)

habe ich auch gerade gesehen.....schön-der preis aber auch




MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Gabs das F1 Alu auch in grün  habs heute in E-Bay gesehen , sieht mächtig gut aus ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.binford (10. April 2012)

..hi, ne mein geld reicht nur für eins , sonst hätte ich das Problem nicht.

Also eins kaufe ich auf jeden Fall, cannondale ist auch zu 99% fest, ic bin nur nur unsicher bez. dem Model und der RH.

In diesen Punkten bin ich über eure Tipps echt dankbar.


----------



## MChaosbiker (10. April 2012)

habe ich auch gerade gesehen.....schön-der preis aber auch ???? steh doch kein Endpreis da


----------



## bluenabu (10. April 2012)

der wird aber steigen


----------



## bluenabu (10. April 2012)

ich bin so 188-189 und das flash in L passt wie ein anzug




mr.binford schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> 
> ich hoffe, dass ich hier im richtigen tread gelandet bin
> 
> ...


----------



## didi4651 (10. April 2012)

Ich bin 186 und fahre den Flash Alu XL Rahmen.Es kommt da sicher auf die Beinlänge an.Ich fahre auch das SIX CARBON in 58cm das passt genauso wie der XL Rahmen bei mir.Ich kann ja mal Bilder mailen wenn bedarf


----------



## bluenabu (10. April 2012)

stell sie doch hier rein....würde mich freuen. also meine beinlänge wollte nur ein Lund ich finde es gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (11. April 2012)

Habs auch schon mal gesagt, hab XL und bin knapp über 190cm, Schrittlänge ca. 90cm. Hab relativ großen Oberkörper und relativ lange Arme (länger also Körpergröße). 
War auch ausschlaggebend warum Cannondale.
Sind eher für langgestreckte Sachen und nicht die riesen Schrittlängen.
Bin einen L Rahmen gefahren und das ginge auch, aber das war eher schon grenzwertig, finde persönlich den XL optimal und auch Empfehlung meines Händlers. An anderer Händler meinte damals wo ich ebenfalls wegen dem F1 fragte, mit Sicherheit XL. Mein Vater ist aber etwas größer als ich so 195cm und hat 96cm Schrittlänge und bisl kürzere Hände und OBerkörper und dem passt der Rahmen nicht recht. Der Müsste die Sattelstütze nochmal sauber rausnehmen und der fühlt sich zu gestreckt dann drauf. Weiß nicht wie dann Jumbo zusammenpasst.
Die Oberrohrlängen beim 2011 zwischen L und XL sind nicht der große Unterschied. Aber 5cm beim Sitzrohr doch einiges.
Leider haben selten Händler XL Rahmen lagernd.


----------



## mr.binford (11. April 2012)

didi4651 schrieb:


> Ich bin 186 und fahre den Flash Alu XL Rahmen.Es kommt da sicher auf die Beinlänge an.Ich fahre auch das SIX CARBON in 58cm das passt genauso wie der XL Rahmen bei mir.Ich kann ja mal Bilder mailen wenn bedarf




Hi didi4651, da hast Du ja so ziemlich meine Konfiguration 
Ich muss später mal genau mein Beinlänge messen. Welchen Vorbai hast Du auf dem Flash?

Bilder gerne unter [email protected]

Wenn ich die Foren richtig deute, sind alle flash 1 allu Fahrer mit dem Teil recht zufrieden. 
Laut homepage von cannondale sind in der oberrohrlänge gerade 1 cm unterschied, Sattelstütze aber 3-4 cm.


----------



## didi4651 (11. April 2012)

Habe dir eine Mail geschickt


----------



## mr.binford (11. April 2012)

didi4651 schrieb:


> Habe dir eine Mail geschickt



..coole bikes. Du hast ja ne fatty. 
Bist du mir ser auch offroad unterwegs und kannst Du was zum handling sagen bez. der lefty?

Die lafty wird ja überall so gelobt.


----------



## didi4651 (11. April 2012)

Da ich nun mit etwas fortgeschrittenem Alter etwas langsamer im Gelände unter wegs bin reicht mir die Fatty.Das war auch der Grund warum ich mein
Rize 4 verkauft habe.Ich fahre hauptsächlich gut augebaute Wege in den Bergen und da wo es sein muss steige ich auch mal ab und schiebe oder trage ich das Flash(wiegt min 3 kilo weniger als mein Rize).Bei der Lefty hatte ich beim probieren immer das Problem mit dem freihändigfahren was bei langen ausfahrten für mich zum entspannen wichtig ist.Von der function ist die Lefty schon eine super Gabel


----------



## mr.binford (11. April 2012)

Ich glaube auch dass die fatty aussreicht, hatte vorher ne alte manitou mit 8cm und konnte auch alles machen.
Nun hab ich drei Räder im angebot :

1. Flash 1 , alu, L mit 120 Vorbau, 1 jahr alt, Lefty, mit XX , Preis wird noch geklärt 

2. Flash 3, carbon, XL, neu, fatty, X9X7 mix, 1700,00

3. Flash 2, carbon, L mit 120 Vorbau, 2 Mon alt, Lefty, XT, 2000,00

was nun sprach Zeus ?


----------



## didi4651 (11. April 2012)

Für mich war das Baujahr entscheidend.Ich habe noch ein 2010 ergattert.
Handmade in USA.von den 2011er hörte man teilweise qualitätsprobleme.
Im Gelände würde ich persönlich kein Carbon verwenden.Die max 500gr.unterschied merkt der Racer ich nicht


----------



## chrikoh (11. April 2012)

mr.binford schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch dass die fatty aussreicht, hatte vorher ne alte manitou mit 8cm und konnte auch alles machen.
> Nun hab ich drei Räder im angebot :
> 
> 1. Flash 1 , alu, L mit 120 Vorbau, 1 jahr alt, Lefty, mit XX , Preis wird noch geklärt
> ...




Die Fatty reicht vollkommen


----------



## Christian-Karl (11. April 2012)

Also freihandfahren geht schon recht gut. Bissl Übung. So dramatisch ist der 2011er Rahmen nicht obwohl der 2010 von den Nähten top ist!


----------



## bluenabu (11. April 2012)

das 2011 wird mal ein klassikerendlich mal wieder ein bike mit schweißnaht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horatius (13. April 2012)

Tss 
Mein F1 ist auch BJ2010 und ich bin auch insbesondere der 9fach-Schaltung froh drum. Die ist einfach robuster und die Kette hält länger. Den schwarzen Standardlenker habe ich allerdings gegen einen weißen in Carbon getauscht, sieht zusammen sehr schnieke aus. Da ich mit dem Rad keine Drops oä tätigen werde, sondern mich bisher und zukünftig auf Unebenheiten bis 20cm bewege, dürfte das für mich auch kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## bluenabu (13. April 2012)

stell doch mal bitte bilder rein


----------



## cklein (14. April 2012)

Servus,
ich habe mich in das F1 verliebt. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei einer Schrittlänge von 79cm und Körpergröße von 168cm nehmen?? Ich schwanke zwischen S und M.
Gruß
cklein


----------



## MChaosbiker (14. April 2012)

Servus , bin 1.75 , eher kurze Beine und hab Größe M , Modell 2010


----------



## cklein (14. April 2012)

was heißt "eher kurze Beine"?? Welche Schrittlänge hast du??


----------



## MChaosbiker (15. April 2012)

80cm ........


----------



## cklein (15. April 2012)

Welches ist denn der kürzeste CD Vorbau, den man verbauen kann? Der Originale mit der Rundung sieht schon geil aus.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (15. April 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Welches ist denn der kürzeste CD Vorbau, den man verbauen kann? Der Originale mit der Rundung sieht schon geil aus.



du meinst den opi?!
bei einer lefty ist der kürzeste 90mm.


----------



## Loki_81 (18. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
wollt mich auch mal kurz zu Wort melden. Hab seit ein paar Wochen auch ein feines Flash F1 2011 bei mir in der Bude stehen. Find das Teil mächtig Klasse. Leider hab ich immer wieder Probleme mit der Hinterradbremse. Schleift wie ein Weltmeister. Und irgendwie knackt jetzt auch nach ca. 100km irgendwas. Hoffe das es nicht das Lager ist. Bin leider ein totaler MTB Neuling. Bin so heiß auf das Teil das ich es gerne "pimpen" möchte. Weiß nur noch nicht was ich dem guten so spendieren will. Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (18. April 2012)

Wenn du es "leicht"pimpen willst neuer Lenker + Sattelstütze 
wieso machst du nicht was gegen das schleifen ? trauste dich da nicht ran oder fehlt dir das passende Werkzeug?


----------



## davidhellmann (18. April 2012)

Meine Hinterbremse am Singlespeed hat auch geschliffen, so sehr das das Rad sehr schwer lief. Ich hab sie einfach abgebaut  Hätte sie wohl mal entlüften müssen


----------



## Loki_81 (18. April 2012)

naja. Hab eigentlich alles gemacht was in meiner Macht stand. Der übliche "Sattel lockern, Bremse betätigen, wieder festziehen" Trick hat nicht wirklich geklappt. Und ob die Kolben fest sind kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das die Bremsscheibe minimal! eiert. Weiß da nicht wirklich weiter. 

Hast du Empfehlungen bezüglich Sattelstütze und Lenker? Hab schon über nen Rizer nachgedacht.


----------



## David_B (18. April 2012)

Ohne Drehmomentschlüssel würde ich kein Carbon einsetzen.


----------



## Loki_81 (18. April 2012)

Schlüssel ist vorhanden


----------



## Christian-Karl (18. April 2012)

Loki_81 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wollt mich auch mal kurz zu Wort melden. Hab seit ein paar Wochen auch ein feines Flash F1 2011 bei mir in der Bude stehen. Find das Teil mächtig Klasse. Leider hab ich immer wieder Probleme mit der Hinterradbremse. Schleift wie ein Weltmeister. Und irgendwie knackt jetzt auch nach ca. 100km irgendwas. Hoffe das es nicht das Lager ist. Bin leider ein totaler MTB Neuling. Bin so heiß auf das Teil das ich es gerne "pimpen" möchte. Weiß nur noch nicht was ich dem guten so spendieren will. Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen




Sonst nochmal ab zum Händler oder guten Mechaniker wegen Hinterbremse!

Welche Kurbel hast du oben? Probier mal beim Knacken Schnellspanner hinten noch auf und zu oder etwas fester und auch die Sattelstütze etwas fetten.
Ich war 3mal wegen Knacken beim Händler. Lager passt angeblich alles super! Beim Dritten Mal, haben wir jetzt statt der schwarzen Afterburner 2012 die 2011 in silber glaub ich raufgeben. Ich konnte leider nur kurz Probefahren und da wars nicht da. Hoffe es passt soweit.
Wenns nicht hilft, müssen wir uns den Rahmen genauer anschauen.
Hi und da mal ein Knackser, das kann schon sein. Bei mir hörten das sogar schon Mitfahrer. Angeblich ist das aber Markenunspezifisch und von 600 bis 5000 Euro Rädern möglich. Keine Ahnung. ich hoffe des funktioniert jetzt.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (18. April 2012)

mach ich immer ohne...alles nach gefühl und carbon-montagepaste




David_B schrieb:


> Ohne Drehmomentschlüssel würde ich kein Carbon einsetzen.


----------



## bluenabu (18. April 2012)

was darf lenker und stütze denn kosten?und alu oder carbon?




Loki_81 schrieb:


> naja. Hab eigentlich alles gemacht was in meiner Macht stand. Der übliche "Sattel lockern, Bremse betätigen, wieder festziehen" Trick hat nicht wirklich geklappt. Und ob die Kolben fest sind kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das die Bremsscheibe minimal! eiert. Weiß da nicht wirklich weiter.
> 
> Hast du Empfehlungen bezüglich Sattelstütze und Lenker? Hab schon über nen Rizer nachgedacht.


----------



## Loki_81 (18. April 2012)

Hi,

Alu oder Carbon, das ist die frage  ist halt schon ein preislicher unterschied. Ich denke aber ich tendiere zu Carbon. Was möchte ich ausgeben? Keine Ahnung. Muss nicht das teuerste sein, aber lieber was gescheites und dafür bissl sparen. Was hast du denn für nen Lenker auf deinem?

Ach ja, Kurbel ist die Schwarze afterburner. Bike ist 2011.


----------



## Christian-Karl (19. April 2012)

Loki_81 schrieb:


> Ach ja, Kurbel ist die Schwarze afterburner. Bike ist 2011.



Hatte auch die schwarze, mal sehen ob die silberne Abhilfe schafft.
Kleiner Test. Stell dich mal mit einem Fuß auf ein Pedal.
Also Pedal nach Unten und dann seitlich drauf balancieren und Körpergewicht drauf. Hörst dann ein Knacksen? Also bisschen Druck drauf/"Wippen".
War bei mir so und so hat der Mechaniker getest.

Grüße


----------



## Loki_81 (19. April 2012)

http://r2-bike.com/Cannondale-sattelstuetze-ud-carbon-2012
so eine Sattelstütze zum Beispiel, oder

http://r2-bike.com/MTBLenkerRiserbarDownhilllenkerweiss-Riser-Downhill_2

so ein Lenker. Was haltet ihr davon?

wollt mir auch klickpedale dran machen. Da ich aber was das angeht blutiger Anfänger bin, bin ich mir echt unschlüssig ob ich die pd-m 324 nehmen soll, oder die pd-m 520. Hab gelesen das man aus den 324 leichter rauskommt wenn es brenzlig wird. Anderseits sind sie halt schwer. Fragen über Fragen ;-)


----------



## hooliemoolie (19. April 2012)

ist doch beides okay 
anstatt der teuren Savestütze würde ich lieber eine Kcnc Ti Pro Lite nehmen in 27,2 flex t sie fast genau so gut wie die Save und wiegt weniger und ist leichter 
Also bei den Pedalen spar lieber nicht am Falschen ende  
vieleicht hast du die möglichkeit ja erstmal ein Rad mit Klicks zu testen


----------



## Christian-Karl (19. April 2012)

Hab die Shimano XT 2012 Pedale und kosten bei http://***.bike24.de/p122349.html nicht die Hölle! Bin voll zufrieden und da lässt sich die Stärke super einstellen!
Bin auch Anfänger und hab aber auf 1/2 oder 2/3 stärke, nach 2 Ausfahrten kann man eigentlich nicht mehr ohne!


----------



## Loki_81 (19. April 2012)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Sattelstütze. Aber was heißt nicht am falschen Ende sparen? sind die Pd -m 520 nicht ok? Schlechte erfahrungen gemacht? Ich versteh nicht ganz den unterschied zu den XT.


----------



## d0r_t0d (19. April 2012)

ich würd schon zu den PD-M540 oder den XT-modell greifen, schon allein deshalb weil man die ohne Spezialwerkzeug aufbekommt um das Lagerspiel nachzustellen.

Funktionell sind eig alle Shimanopedale gleich,  die teurere habe m.M.n halt einen etwas definierteres Ausklickgefühl.

Gruß


----------



## Loki_81 (19. April 2012)

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Hab mir jetzt doch mal die 520er gekauft. Ich denke für nen 20er kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Und falls mir die klickies total gefallen kann ich mir ja später immer noch die XT holen. Das G.A.S. (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) will ja auch befriedigt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (19. April 2012)

http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/Crank-Brothers-Iodine-11-Riser-Lenker-carbon/11299.html

http://r2-bike.com/Cannondale-sattelstuetze-ud-carbon-flash_1

lenker auf 640mm gekürzt......spart gewicht und ist optimal

stütze auch gekürt.sehr bequem,guter flex und optisch einzigartig




Loki_81 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Alu oder Carbon, das ist die frage  ist halt schon ein preislicher unterschied. Ich denke aber ich tendiere zu Carbon. Was möchte ich ausgeben? Keine Ahnung. Muss nicht das teuerste sein, aber lieber was gescheites und dafür bissl sparen. Was hast du denn für nen Lenker auf deinem?
> 
> Ach ja, Kurbel ist die Schwarze afterburner. Bike ist 2011.


----------



## emeishan (21. April 2012)

Hi,
welcher Typ von  2x10 X7 Umwerfer ist denn am aktuellen Flash F1 Alu verbaut? Mein F1 ist bestellt, aber falls ich selbst irgendwoher für ein paar Euro nen höherwertigen Umwerfer ergattern könnte würde ich gleich aufrüsten (lassen)...
high clamp oder low clamp? bottom pull? direct mount oder schelle (durchmesser?)


----------



## Renn Maus (21. April 2012)

Am 2011er ist ein Shimano SLX verbaut.
Ich halte es an so einer Stelle aber für nicht so sinnvoll ein neues Teil direkt gegen ein höherwertiges zu tauschen.

An meinem F1 sind nach den ersten Touren rausgeflogen:
Weiße Griffe: weil nach den ersten Fahrten nicht mehr weiß zu bekommen und schmuddelig.

Weißer Sattel: weil nach den ersten Fahrten nicht mehr weiß zu bekommen und schmuddelig (und recht schwer)

Leitungen gekürzt: da viel zu lang, sieht ******* aus und kann den Rahmen durch die hohe Spannung in Verbindung mit Dreck schnell versauen.

Wenn etwas mehr Geld in die Hand genommen werden soll, empfehle ich dringend die LAufräder zu tauschen.
Die SPeichen sind durchgängig 2mm dick, die Felgen zu schwer und die X9 Nabenlager beschissen gedichtet.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (21. April 2012)

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Das 2012er Modell soll als Speichen DT Competition haben. Das wären 2.0-1.8-2.0 Speichen und in der Preisklasse OK.
Als Umwerfer soll ein X7 verbaut sein: http://www.cannondale.com/deu/2012/bikes/mountain/hardtail/flash/flash-1-20601


----------



## emeishan (21. April 2012)

Vielen Dank RennMaus! Stimme dir prinzipiell zu. Die Umwerfer-Aktion würd ich auch nur starten wenn ich für 15 Euro einen unbenutzten in der Bucht schießen würde. Die weißen Griffe werden umgehend durch schwarze Ritchey WCS ersetzt. Beim Sattel bin ich noch unschlüssig. Ansonsten hab ich ein BikeProtect Schutzfolien-Set bestellt um den Lack zu schützen. Für weitere (teurere) Änderungen werde ich erstmal wieder eine Weile sparen müssen. 
Wollte ursprünglich 1000, maximal 1500 für ein Bike ausgeben. Jetzt bin ich beim F1 gelandet und brauche zudem noch XT Pedale, Schuhe, ne brauchbare Hose etc... Und es gibt doch sooo schöne Laufradsätze


----------



## emeishan (21. April 2012)

@ Renn Maus: Hab mir grad Deine Fotos angeschaut. Welche Griffe bzw. Sattel hast Du an Deinem F1?


----------



## bluenabu (21. April 2012)

http://r2-bike.com/cannondale-griffe-superlight-team


gut und leicht und in schwarz oder weiß erhältlich.


----------



## Christian-Karl (21. April 2012)

Bei mir sind die Griffe auch gleich rausgeflogen!
Auch das Material find ich nicht so "griffig".

Den Umwerfer hat mein Händler auch beim Durchsprechen gemeint, er solle oben bleiben, ein XT bringt da nicht die Welt. Keine Ahnung obs stimmt.

Den weißen Sattel hab ich noch oben, denke aber auch, dass der mal geändert wird.
Da ich jetzt eine silberne Kurbel mit schwarzen Blättern hab, ist optisch sowieso schon alles wurscht...


----------



## MChaosbiker (21. April 2012)

Hiermal meine Abänderungen : Laufräder Mavic Crossmax ST , Griffe Ritchey WCS , Lenker Ritchey Rizer 640mm , XT Kurbel+Schaltwerk+Hebel , und 2012er XT-Bremse , Sattel Selle Italia Tri316 ..... und fühl mich pudelwohl drauf , seit 900Km im Jahre 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki_81 (24. April 2012)

Das sind ja mal ein paar nette Modifikationen. Hab mir überlegt den hier dran zu machen.
http://r2-bike.com/cannondale-lenker-c2-rise-mountain
Scheint jetzt auch nicht der schwerste zu sein. Wie findet ihr den?


----------



## Renn Maus (24. April 2012)

Hallo Loki,

wenn du nen 2011er Modell hast, dann ist genau der Lenker bereits serienmäßig verbaut.
Das Gewicht passt. Hab ihn selber nachgewogen.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (24. April 2012)

Hallo nochmal,
kleiner Nachtrag.
Serienmäßig ist er in 620mm verbaut, was aus meiner Sicht bei nem sportlich bewegten CC-Bike locker reicht.
Hier das nachgewogene Gewicht:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-2482/cannondale-lenker-c2-lowriser


----------



## Loki_81 (24. April 2012)

Krass. Danke für die info. Dachte da wäre der Flat verbaut?


----------



## Christian-Karl (24. April 2012)

Lenkerbreiten haben für mich auch was mit Schulterbreite zu tun.
Also bei sowas auch immer dran denken!

Grüße


----------



## MChaosbiker (17. Mai 2012)

Falls es einer haben möchte  VHB 1399 , Größe M ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (17. Mai 2012)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Falls es einer haben möchte  VHB 1399 , Größe M ......




Des geht owa schnell...


----------



## Loki_81 (17. Mai 2012)

Darf man fragen warum du. Verkaufst? Hast ja scheinbar auch echt viel modifiziert an dem Bike. Gefällt es dir nicht mehr?


----------



## MChaosbiker (17. Mai 2012)

Bin ein Cotic gefahren  und da ne Lefty drauf , ist ein kleiner Traum von mir ....  ..... mir gefällt das F1 immer noch sau gut !!!!!!!!! Und behalt es auch , wenn so Spaßbieter kommen wie " .... machen wir ne runde Summe , 1000 ... " .... habs bis jetzt immer so gehalten , immer nur ein Bike gehabt


----------



## F1er (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
kurze Frage, meine Bremsbeläge sind unten.
Sollte ich Avid, Kool Stop oder was anderes nehmen????
(Bremse Original Elixir R 160/160)
Gruß
JK


----------



## Christian-Karl (23. Mai 2012)

Hat eigentlich wer das 2012er schon. Wie siehts mit den Nähten und allgemein der Qualität aus? Wieder verschliffen?


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Mai 2012)

F1er schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kurze Frage, meine Bremsbeläge sind unten.
> Sollte ich Avid, Kool Stop oder was anderes nehmen????
> (Bremse Original Elixir R 160/160)
> ...



hab mir die koolstop geholt letztens dadie drauf waren mist waren irgendwie. super!


----------



## F1er (24. Mai 2012)

Danke,
hab mir auch Kool Stop bestellt!!!
Gruß
JK


----------



## Christian-Karl (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Kurze aber für mich wichtige Frage.
Sind Standardmäßig 175mm Kurbel verbaut bei der FSA Afterburner? Rede vom F1 2011
Messbar Lochmitte zu Lochmitte oder wie?

Wird egal ob XL Rahmen oder M Rahmen 175mm verbaut?
Wäre wichtig. danke


----------



## MChaosbiker (30. Mai 2012)

Moin , bin wieder klar im Hirn , behalte das F1 2010  waren auch nur paar Spaßbieter dabei ........ werds jetzt noch bissle pimpen


----------



## Loki_81 (30. Mai 2012)

Super Sache! Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (30. Mai 2012)

schwarze Kurbel , bissle breiterer Lenker ( hab jetzt 630mm Rizer ) , bissle Rahmenaufkleber  ..... und im Winter wirds komplett ORANGE


----------



## Loki_81 (30. Mai 2012)

Orange? Crazy!


----------



## Christian-Karl (30. Mai 2012)

Hätts auch nicht verstanden, gerade das 2010er zu verkaufen.
Die Cannondale Nähte sammt Made in USA.

Aber wenns stimmen soll, hat sich meine mail sowie scheinbar viele andere bezahlt gemacht:
*C annondale Fl ash F1 Aluminium 201 2.* 
trademark double-pass smooth welds
http://www.cannondale.com/aut/2012/bikes/mountain/hardtail/flash/flash-1-20601


----------



## Christian-Karl (31. Mai 2012)

So, hab heute ein Flash F1 gesehen und die Nähte waren wie bei 2011, sogar schlechter als meine 2011er... Was soll das eigentlich?

Grüße


----------



## bluenabu (31. Mai 2012)

nee komm verkauf esich zahle dir freiwillig 250euround lade dich auf ne cola einkann ich es am we abholen ?




MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Moin , bin wieder klar im Hirn , behalte das F1 2010  waren auch nur paar Spaßbieter dabei ........ werds jetzt noch bissle pimpen


----------



## MChaosbiker (31. Mai 2012)

..... ohne Cola hättest du es haben können , aber jetzt hast du es dir verdorben  hatte halt nen 4 Tages-Aussetzer  lag wohl am warmen Wetter ......


----------



## bluenabu (31. Mai 2012)

ein cannondale verkauft man nie mehr in seinem lebenwenn du maL EIN NEUES RAD HAST würdeich das flash übers bett hängen


----------



## MChaosbiker (1. Juni 2012)

..... okay okay . habs verstanden


----------



## Christian-Karl (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Wollte mal fragen was ihr so Laufradmäßig optimiert habt.

Ich würde gerne, nicht gleich aber im Herbst oder so bei den Felgen was machen. Speichen habe ich irgendwelche DT Swiss und Naben X9 und vorne Lefty.

was habt ihr so gemacht? Bin für vieles offen.

Meine Freundin hat die Women´s Version und die hat nicht so die super Laufräder (Subzero Flegen, DT Swiss Speichen und Shimano M525 Naben).
Was würde ihr da verändern im sinnvollen Bereich bis 300 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (5. Juni 2012)

ich habe diese felgen auch und fahre diese erst einmal bis sie krumm sindnur habe ich die aufkleber entfernt....und meine kleinen leichten bremsscheiben mit titanschrauben befestigt




Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wollte mal fragen was ihr so Laufradmäßig optimiert habt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christian-Karl (6. Juni 2012)

wird bei mir wohl auch so sein, akutell feile ich eher an der Kurbel.
Carbonkurbel Ja/nein ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.

Eine X0 38-24 wäre nicht schlecht. Das Flash soll zur Gämse werden.

Grüße


----------



## bluenabu (6. Juni 2012)

was wiegt es denn im momment ?


----------



## MChaosbiker (6. Juni 2012)

Kurze Frage , einer der User konnte doch Lefrty Aufkleber machen .... kann sich bitte mal melden bei mir ..... [email protected] ...... Danke


----------



## Christian-Karl (6. Juni 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> was wiegt es denn im momment ?



Ja "viel". Müsste mal wägen.
Hier meinte wer eher Richtung 11kg.
XL Rahmen, alles Original bis auf breiteren Alulenker, Klicks und 180er 2mal Scheiben.
Da kommts auf die Kurbel wohl eh nicht an.
Wenn müsste ich an Laufräder, Sattel+Stütze und Lenker zusätzlich ran.

Ich glaub es wird eher eine X9 Kurbel, die ist ja jetzt auch verbaut.


----------



## bluenabu (6. Juni 2012)

11kg ist viel......aber da geht ja noch waswas fährst du für eine übersetzung hinten ?da hier fast alles flach ist fahre ich 11-26ultrega kassette hinten....reicht mir total und ist sehr viel leichter als die original kassette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slatanic (7. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen

mal ne Frage 
kann ich in das F1 ohne weiteres 
eine dreifach Kurbel einbauen?
bei der 3 fach X9 von Scram müßte das gehen,,,
aber wie siehts aus mit der XT 3 fach aus?
was müßte ich am Innenlager verändern
gibt es da Möglichkeiten  
eingebaut ist eine FSA Afterburner 386 BB30 42/27t


----------



## bluenabu (7. Juni 2012)

Relativ neu aber in Wirklichkeit in 2009 schon ein paar Jahre alt, der sog. BB30(Bottom Bracket) Standard, der 30mm breite Achsen erlaubt und bei dem die Lager eingepresst werden. Dieser Standard wurde 2000 unter dem Namen SI BB von Cannondale veröffentlicht und später unbenannt. Andere Hersteller sind SRAM und FSA. FSA und SRAM(Truvativ) stellen Tretkurbeln dafür her, von Shimano gibt es derzeit nichts, es sind Adapter von anderen Herstellern z.B. RaceFace verfügbar. Campa/Fulcrum stellt nur einen Adapter für Ultra-Torque Kurbeln her und von FSA gibt es einen Adapter auf normales BSA Gewinde.




slatanic schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> mal ne Frage
> kann ich in das F1 ohne weiteres
> ...


----------



## bluenabu (7. Juni 2012)

und es wird schwer...da bsa adappter nicht gerade leicht sind(so ab 130gr+gewicht der kurbel)




slatanic schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> mal ne Frage
> kann ich in das F1 ohne weiteres
> ...


----------



## Christian-Karl (7. Juni 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> 11kg ist viel......aber da geht ja noch waswas fährst du für eine übersetzung hinten ?da hier fast alles flach ist fahre ich 11-26ultrega kassette hinten....reicht mir total und ist sehr viel leichter als die original kassette



Ich habs nicht gewogen, vielleicht sinds auch 10,5 / 10,7.
Ich wohn im Alpenvorland und bin in 40km in Bergen mit 1800m. Also ich brauch 36. Für mich ist 42/27 im Alpenvorland noch okay, aber drinnen a schaß und daher gehts für mich eher Richtung 39/38 26/24. 42-11 fahr ich nie. Mit Carbonlenker,Kurbel und sattel+ Stütze würden 500g drin sein. Eventuell noch LRS optimieren. Ist owa halt sauber a Geld. Aktuell wanderts mal in ein Garmin Edge 500 Herät vermutlich.


----------



## David_B (7. Juni 2012)

Fang mit dem LRS an - das bringt mehr als wenn du Carbonlenker,Kurbel und sattel+ Stütze optimierst.


----------



## bluenabu (7. Juni 2012)

so ein garmin brauche ich auch noch....ich verfahre mich immer


----------



## Christian-Karl (7. Juni 2012)

Naja, Kurbel werde ich sowieso tauschen. Bei der Afterburner ists bei 27 Schluss.
Da stellt sich die Frage ob X9 oder X0 Kurbel. Sind ca. 100g und 100 Euro wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Das Flash soll eher Richtung Touren optimiert werden und nicht so XC mäßig. daher ist beim LRS nicht so viel Gewicht drin, da ich gern gröbere Reifen usw hätte.
Aber warten mir mal ab, jetzt steht mal das Garmin am Programm bzw. ein Ende des Knaxens beim Flash. Hab einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, den ich mir morgen hole, aber warten wir ab, Cannondale hat angeblich bisschen Probleme mit Knaxen bei den Afterburner Kurbeln gehabt, zum Schluss liegts daran...


----------



## MChaosbiker (10. Juni 2012)

is erledigt


----------



## Christian-Karl (10. Juni 2012)

der 2012er Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut, besser als der 2011er aber subjektiv natürli. schweißnähte sind ähnlich aber bei meinem Modell besser.
aufgrund der Witterung war ich noch nicht länger unterwegs.


----------



## bluenabu (10. Juni 2012)

meine neuste errungenschaft7250gr. leicht und 20mm dämpfer hinten....naja geht voll in die beine und alle lachen wenn ich komme.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lobi (10. Juni 2012)

frage mal hier nach, hat wer auch Probleme beim Flash mit der Hinterbremse? Beim belasteten fahren macht die riesige geräusche.die hören auf wenn man leicht den Bremshebel zieht.Ist total nervig...gruß Thomas

flash F1 Alu 26


----------



## Christian-Karl (10. Juni 2012)

Welche Bremsscheiben hast du? Welches Flash (2010,2011,2012)?
Ich hatte mal kurz ein Problem mit prellenden Bremsen nachm Gardasee, aber seit dem nichts mehr...

Grüße


----------



## lobi (10. Juni 2012)

aktuelles Flash 1 Alu, Bremsen sind Avid 7 160mm


----------



## bluenabu (11. Juni 2012)

und? schon richtig eingebremst ? kilometerleistung?geräusche nur bei regen? oder immer ???


----------



## lobi (11. Juni 2012)

Kilometer 200 km ,geräusche immer.


----------



## Christian-Karl (11. Juni 2012)

Händler?
Ich bin sicher hier der, der das wenigste Fachwissen hat.
Ich weiß nur mal von einem Freund der die Avid gleich auf Magura wechselte weil es bei einer abfahrt mal prellte... VIelleicht bisschen übertrieben, weil ich das auch kurz hatte nach ein paar 100km.
Jetzt ist aber nichts, außer neuer Rahmen den ich leider nur für eine 3/4 Stunde testen konnte und noch keine Ausfahrt daheim hatte.
Grüße


----------



## lobi (11. Juni 2012)

Danke, ich habe gestern mal die Backen angeschliffen.Morgen werde ich mal ne Runde drehen.Vielleicht hat es ja geholfen? Gruß Thomas


----------



## Christian-Karl (11. Juni 2012)

wenn du ein 2012er Modell hast, wäre auf Bilder gespannt! Hab ja jetzt auch den Rahmen und find ihn sehr sehr schön! Die Leftypickerl muss ich ändern, weil die sind vom 2011er modell in einem anderem Rot und hätte sowieso schwarze und dezente lieber.


----------



## lobi (11. Juni 2012)

kann ja mal ein Fotos morgen reinstellen, ansonsten ist es ein tolles Bikes-ein Rennpferd.Ich benutzte es aber als Tourer. Die Lefty muß nur noch mal gut eingestellt werden. Bekomme ich irgendwie nicht so hin.Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (11. Juni 2012)

lobi schrieb:


> Ich benutzte es aber als Tourer.



Heißt? Hast was verändert oder so? wie ist die x9 kurbel so? Würd gern die X9 in 24-38 im Sommer kaufen weil mein Bike sollte auch eher Richtung Tour. 42-11 brauch echt garnicht.


----------



## bluenabu (11. Juni 2012)

bremsscheiben getauscht,dann war ruhe.thema bremsen wurde hier aber schon öfters besprochen...blätter einfach mal zurück


----------



## bluenabu (11. Juni 2012)

was möchtest du an der lefty einstellen ?




lobi schrieb:


> kann ja mal ein Fotos morgen reinstellen, ansonsten ist es ein tolles Bikes-ein Rennpferd.Ich benutzte es aber als Tourer. Die Lefty muß nur noch mal gut eingestellt werden. Bekomme ich irgendwie nicht so hin.Gruß


----------



## Christian-Karl (11. Juni 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> bremsscheiben getauscht,dann war ruhe.thema bremsen wurde hier aber schon öfters besprochen...blätter einfach mal zurück



hab auch von Anfang an irgendwelche shimano xt 180er (vermute rt 76, die sollen ganz gut sein) oben weil händler gleich einen Tausch Vorschlug.
Das bike sehe ich aber erst in 2 wochen wieder, dann kann ich dir mehr sagen.


----------



## lobi (12. Juni 2012)

Tourer-getauscht wurde nur der Lenker.Ansonsten habe ich es erstmal so gelassen.Änderungen kann man dann noch vornehmen.Dazu kommt das ich ein L oder M fahren kann.(Größe 1,78-Schrittlänge 88. Da ich mich fürs M entschieden habe ist es schon eine ideale Sitzposition.Bei der Lefty finde ich das Setup noch nicht so richtig(Zugstufe)
Fotos würde ich gerne machen, aber hier schüttet es ordentlich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Christian-Karl (12. Juni 2012)

Lenker hab ich einen Spank rizer (Länge usw weiß ich leider nicht, wurde auch vom Händler gleich getauscht, bike ist gerade 100km weg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (12. Juni 2012)

wie schwer bist du und welchen druck fährst du in der gabel ?




lobi schrieb:


> Tourer-getauscht wurde nur der Lenker.Ansonsten habe ich es erstmal so gelassen.Änderungen kann man dann noch vornehmen.Dazu kommt das ich ein L oder M fahren kann.(Größe 1,78-Schrittlänge 88. Da ich mich fürs M entschieden habe ist es schon eine ideale Sitzposition.Bei der Lefty finde ich das Setup noch nicht so richtig(Zugstufe)
> Fotos würde ich gerne machen, aber hier schüttet es ordentlich.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


----------



## lobi (13. Juni 2012)

Ich bin 76 Kg und fahre mit 70 psi. Lenker ist der Cannondale Rizer verbaut, Fotos folgen..


----------



## MChaosbiker (13. Juni 2012)

wiege 106000 Gramm und fahre mit 135-140Psi , da ist die Lefty aber relativ straff  bin ein Oldschool-Biker , der den Hebel net drehen will , fürs Lock-Out


----------



## Christian-Karl (13. Juni 2012)

Kurze frage, warum ist eigentlich bei der Verbindung zwischen den Sitzstreben eine Bohrung wie wenn man was reinschrauben könnte?


----------



## David_B (13. Juni 2012)

Schutzbleche oder Gepäckträger?


----------



## Christian-Karl (13. Juni 2012)

Ja stimmt, ist mir grad auch eingefallen, bin ja der Oberidiot

Kurze Frage, welche Gabelpumpe verwendet ihr? die original lefty?


----------



## xylnx (13. Juni 2012)

hab ne rock shox...


----------



## Christian-Karl (13. Juni 2012)

Übrigens 2ter Blòdsinn von mir. Hab einen pro frs rizer und spank griffe.
Reifen brauch ich auch bald mal neue. Muss mal überlegen welche ich gern hätt...


----------



## bluenabu (14. Juni 2012)

alles so ein blei-schweres zeug




Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Übrigens 2ter Blòdsinn von mir. Hab einen pro frs rizer und spank griffe.
> Reifen brauch ich auch bald mal neue. Muss mal überlegen welche ich gern hätt...


----------



## Christian-Karl (15. Juni 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> alles so ein blei-schweres zeug


?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lobi (15. Juni 2012)

Wie ist denn Eure Lefty eingestellt? Desweiteren habe ich ebend meine Bremse nochmal getestet. Macht weiter fleißig Geräusche Muß mich da nochmal mit beschäftigen.


----------



## bluenabu (16. Juni 2012)

....weil an mein rad kommt nur wasser und carbon




Christian-Karl schrieb:


> ?


----------



## Christian-Karl (16. Juni 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> ....weil an mein rad kommt nur wasser und carbon



Ich steh grad auf der Leitung! Fehlt hier das "achtung ironie" smilie?
Du hast ja schließlich auch nen Alu Rahmen.
Die Überlegung alles was geht mit Carbon zu bestücken hab ich aber vorher mal "Kondition statt Carbon" und ob ich das dann auch mache bleibt offen


----------



## Christian-Karl (16. Juni 2012)

so jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut, ja du hast einiges gemacht, stimmt


----------



## bluenabu (17. Juni 2012)

ich habe auch das komplette bike zerlegt und alle schrauben...gegen titan und aluteile getauscht.es ist ja schließlich für die ewigkeit


----------



## Christian-Karl (17. Juni 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> ich habe auch das komplette bike zerlegt und alle schrauben...gegen titan und aluteile getauscht.es ist ja schließlich für die ewigkeit



Na bumm. Okay, wenn man das Ganze selber machen kann okay, aber dafür bin ich fehlt mit das Knowhow und ich hab dafür leider zu viele Hobbies.
Wenn ich in nächster Zeit was investiere dann in Sattel und Kurbel.
Dafür würd ich lieber das hier dazu haben als Kondi-Maschine 
http://www.cannondale.com/aut/2012/bikes/road/elite-road/caad10/2012-caad10-3-ultegra-20008


----------



## Christian-Karl (17. Juni 2012)

bin am überlegen zwecks selle italia flite xc in schwarz rauf, der "fette" teil vorne verunsichert mich noch, ob der Sattel auch passt am A... auch


----------



## bluenabu (17. Juni 2012)

sattel würde ich immer erst testen....oder im laden mal drauf sitzen....


----------



## Christian-Karl (17. Juni 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> sattel würde ich immer erst testen....oder im laden mal drauf sitzen....



Stimmt schon. Nur ist einer grad günstig im inet unter 50 Euro. Jetzt juckts halt.

Wobei mir obtisch dieser runde patzen nicht so gefällt.
Ein spitzer Sattel wirkt dynamischer


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (19. Juni 2012)

Wiedermal in E-Bay gesehen ...... F1 Größe M , Sattelstütze , Sattel , Laufräder , Reifen Rocket Ron geändert ...... 8,5KG ....... kommt mir bissle arg optimisch vor ...... wie ist eure Meinung bzw. eure F1 Gewicht ???? Meins mit Crossmax ST , Flite Tri 316 Sattel , XT 785 Bremse , XT 10fach komplett , Crankbrother Pedal und Schwalbe 2.25 Reifen bin ich bei 10550 gramm  und alles stabil


----------



## bluenabu (19. Juni 2012)

ich bin genau bei 9985gr


----------



## Christian-Karl (19. Juni 2012)

Welche Rahmengröße?

Ich glaub ich bin bei 11 eher daheim!

Hab Rahmengröße XL, einen 290g schweren Lenker, Standardausstattung+XT 180er Scheiben, 2 Flaschenhalter.
Sattel wird jetzt getauscht, vermutlich Spec Phenom aber der ist jetzt auch nicht so leicht...

Wer einen leichten Sattel will sollte zu Tune schauen. Unglaubliches Gewicht.
Ich werde nichts so großartig ändern in nächster Zeit, weil ich eher das Geld für ein Rennrad spare um die 11kg noch leichter zu bewegen.

Vielleicht nächstes Jahr optimieren. Bei meinen 90kg sollten die Komponenten auch wirklich was aushalten, den das Rad soll nicht nur die Forstautobahn rocken...

Was definitv ganz klar zu optimieren ist ist Sattel+Stütze+Lenker+LRS+Kurbel und wem halt 160 vorne und hinten genügt.
Aktuell halte ich mich aber daran [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsOIX6MIvNM"]Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden      - YouTube[/nomedia] und daher Kondition statt Carbon


----------



## lobi (20. Juni 2012)

Mal nachgefragt? Wo habt ihr denn den Radcomputer dran? Meinen habe ich hinten dran, nur ob der Störungsfrei geht? Vorne an der Lefty geht nur mit dem 22 Euro teuren Adapter? Vielleicht habt ihr ne andere Lösung? Gruß Thomas


----------



## d0r_t0d (20. Juni 2012)

lobi schrieb:


> Mal nachgefragt? Wo habt ihr denn den Radcomputer dran? Meinen habe ich hinten dran, nur ob der Störungsfrei geht? Vorne an der Lefty geht nur mit dem 22 Euro teuren Adapter? Vielleicht habt ihr ne andere Lösung? Gruß Thomas



Kannst auch nen Magnet an die die Streben der Bremsscheibe kleben. Dann brauchts keinen Adapter oder Ähnliches. Bilder zu der lösung gibt hier in den vielen Flash 26"+29" Threads.


----------



## bluenabu (20. Juni 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> ich bin genau bei 9985gr






rahmengröße L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (20. Juni 2012)

Rahmengrösse L
 mit Pedalen Tach und Flaschenhalter bei 8,5-8,6
im moment habe ich die alten Kurbeln wieder drauf das sind ca 200 grämchen mehr 
Kein Ultra Leichtbau alles solide und haltbare Sachen. 
aber die 8,5 zu knacken habe ich das Rad auch komplett Neuaufgebaut 
bis auf die Klemme und der Rahmen war da nix mehr Orginal.
Sinn macht es meiner Meinung nicht viel daher auch bei mir wechsel auf Carbon


----------



## Christian-Karl (20. Juni 2012)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Sinn macht es meiner Meinung nicht viel daher auch bei mir wechsel auf Carbon



Also ich glaub dass man beim Alu Flash nicht zu sehr in den Gewichtswahn abschweifen darf, sonst hätte man gleich zu Carbon greifen sollen/müssen.
Ich denke aber unter 10kg ist möglich mit vernüftigen Teilen.

Kommt halt immer drauf an. Mein Ziel wärs halt unter 100kg mit Rad und Fahrer. XL Rahmen.
Daher bin ich jetzt auch nicht so Carbonsüchtig, weil ich nicht weiß obs das bei mir überlebt und als Student kann ich mir keine schnellen Umbau leisten, wenn ich dann klein, klein mache, kanns passieren, dass ich das getauschte Teil wieder tauschen muss.


----------



## Christian-Karl (25. Juni 2012)

So kleines Update:

Rahmen 2012, Lefty 2011 Pbr, XT Pedale, Kurbel Afterburner mit schwarzen Kettenblätter und Silberne Kurbel, Pro 20 Riser FRS, Spank Lock On Griffe, XT 180er Scheibenbremsen.


Der Sattel ist ein Specialized Test Sattel (Romin).
Der bleibt aber oben, da ich die 155 Variante wollte und diesen Sattel, obwohl er eigentlich ein Rennsattel ist. Hat 50 Euro dann gekostet weil er gebraucht ist und der Phenom in 155 140 Euro gekostet hätte.
Bin zufrieden, auch wenn generell tuning potential vorhanden ist.
Wichtig ist, dass das Rad mal leise ist (Vorbau knachst diesmal etwas...)


----------



## bluenabu (25. Juni 2012)

warum nochmal wurde dein rahmen getauscht ?und wer baut alles um???der händler ????


----------



## Christian-Karl (25. Juni 2012)

Knachsen,knachsen knachsen. Ja der Händler. Danke nochmal an ihn! Hoffe es passt jetzt. Den Rahmen find ich endgeil


----------



## bluenabu (26. Juni 2012)

und wie lange hat alles gedauert.....vom ersten fehlermelden bis zum neuen bike ?


----------



## Christian-Karl (26. Juni 2012)

1 Jahr. Muss aber dazusagen dass ich nicht so viel Druck gemacht habe, da es mein erstes Bike ist und ich wenig gefahren bin. Bin auch froh weil der 2012er Rahmen gefällt mir mehr. Cannondale hat aber vorher darauf hingewiesen, dass einige Afterburner Probleme hatten mit Knachsen. Da aber ein Kurbelwechsel nicht half Rahmenwechsel. Der war innerhalb 3 Wochen da. Der neue Rahmen hat aber erst 40km drauf. Ich hoffe das beste. Leider war der Vorbau letztens laut...


----------



## bluenabu (27. Juni 2012)

da bin ich aber froh das ich keine probleme habe


----------



## Christian-Karl (27. Juni 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> da bin ich aber froh das ich keine probleme habe



Glaub ich dir. Bei mir wars nach 15km und niewieder weg!
Hab außerdem des gefühl, als würde ich jetzt wirklich 100% Antrieb haben...


----------



## lobi (1. Juli 2012)

Mal eine Frage? Hat wer von Euch knacken,knarzen am Vorbau,Übergang zur Lefty schon gehabt? Ging mir heute mächtig auf den Zeiger. Da hat man seine kleinen Geräusche und probleme im Griff und dann sowas. Wenn man den Lenker links runterdrückt knarz es wie verrückt. Nur ein totales lösen der Schrauben von der Lefty hilft, nur das kann es ja nicht sein
Wie reagiert eigentlich Cannondale bei Reklamationen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (2. Juli 2012)

Hab ich seit dem neuen Rahmen beim Bergauffahren. Ein ganzes Jahr nichts und jetzt nachn umbau. Jetzt knachst die Kurbel langsam auch wieder. Ich glaub die Afterburner wird mich verlassen!
Warum der Vorbau aufeinmal anfängt. Keine Ahnung
..


----------



## jaja (2. Juli 2012)

lobi schrieb:


> Nur ein totales lösen der Schrauben von der Lefty hilft, nur das kann es ja nicht sein



genau diese beiden schrauben müssen ordentlich gefettet werden (im gewinde und unterm kopf), dann knackt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Christian-Karl (3. Juli 2012)

Muss ich wohl auch noch mal so machen. Bei der Sattelstütze kenn ich das schon!


----------



## lobi (4. Juli 2012)

nein die Schrauben fetten bringt nichts. Der Vorbau war wohl lose, ist jetzt in der Werkstatt. Es wird gleich noch die erste Durchsicht mit gemacht.Hoffentlich keine Dauermacken. währe echt schadeGruß Thomas


----------



## Christian-Karl (4. Juli 2012)

lobi schrieb:


> nein die Schrauben fetten bringt nichts. Der Vorbau war wohl lose, ist jetzt in der Werkstatt. Es wird gleich noch die erste Durchsicht mit gemacht.Hoffentlich keine Dauermacken. währe echt schadeGruß Thomas





Lose heißt was?


----------



## cd-surfer (5. Juli 2012)

lobi schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage? Hat wer von Euch knacken,knarzen am Vorbau,Übergang zur Lefty schon gehabt? Ging mir heute mächtig auf den Zeiger. Da hat man seine kleinen Geräusche und probleme im Griff und dann sowas. Wenn man den Lenker links runterdrückt knarz es wie verrückt. Nur ein totales lösen der Schrauben von der Lefty hilft, nur das kann es ja nicht sein
> Wie reagiert eigentlich Cannondale bei Reklamationen??


 
Paßiert bei mir häufig nach staubigen Ausfahrten.Ich sprhe dann ordentlich WD40 von unten ins Schaftrohr und geh mitm Lappen so tief wie möglich rein und weg isses.Muß wohl das Gewinde der Verschraubung sein.


----------



## lobi (5. Juli 2012)

das Gewinde sollte es sein(lose) mehr weiß ich nachher, dann hole ich es wieder ab. Beim abgeben meinten sie im laden nach einer Probefahrt das es vorne lose war. Ich sollte den Gaul wieder mitnehmen. ich habe dann gleich eine 1 Inspektion kostenlos machen lassen. Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden......
Ansonsten fährt es sich echt toll.      Gruß Thomas


----------



## lobi (6. Juli 2012)

kurze frage? Welches Tool brauche ich für den Vorbau(untere Verschraubung) Flash 1 2012 ? Und könnt ihr ein Drehmomentschlüssel emfehlen? danke und schönes W.E.


----------



## bluenabu (6. Juli 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-Kurb...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=360404322599&ps=54



für den vorbau und um die lefty zu öffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLKBettyRacing (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe CD-Gemeinde! Nachdem ich bereits seit einiger Zeit diverse Threads mitverfolge, darf ich an dieser Stelle auch mal aktiv werden. Es liegen mir 2 Fragen am Herzen:

1. Wie bekomme ich mein Alu Flash F3 in L (Selbstaufbau mit Fatty DLR, Podium MMX Tubless, SLK Kurbel und viel Kunstfaser - zB. Speedneedle) nun endlich dauerhaft unter 9kg? Bild folgt...

 1.1 Was wiegt eure Rennfeile?

2. Welchen leichten/halbwegs erschwinglichen Lenker würdet ihr statt einem FSA XC 280 am Rize fahren wollen? Anwendungsbereich des 2008er Rize140 eher XC und Tour.


Schöne Grüße aus dem Salzkammergut, würd mich über Anregungen freun'...


----------



## Christian-Karl (7. Juli 2012)

Warum kauft man sich ein AluRad um es dann zu "carbonen"? Das versteh ich bis jetzt noch nicht...


----------



## d0r_t0d (7. Juli 2012)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Warum kauft man sich ein AluRad um es dann zu "carbonen"? Das versteh ich bis jetzt noch nicht...



Weil die Alurahmen einfach robuster sind und man sich zB keine oder weniger Sorgen machen muss wenns mal umfällt o.Ä.

Und die Carbonanbauteile sorgen halt für Komfort und ein geringes Gewicht. Und so groß ist der Unterschied zwischen Alu- und Carbonrahmen gewichtsmäßig nicht mehr(speziell bei CD).


----------



## bluenabu (7. Juli 2012)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Warum kauft man sich ein AluRad um es dann zu "carbonen"? Das versteh ich bis jetzt noch nicht...



weil cannondale alu-rahmen meist leichter sind als die meisten carbon dinger der konkurrenz.....und weil carbon-anbauteile einfach nur geil aussehen,dass rad aufwerten und den kompfort erhöhen


----------



## BLKBettyRacing (7. Juli 2012)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Warum kauft man sich ein AluRad um es dann zu "carbonen"? Das versteh ich bis jetzt noch nicht...


^
stimmt schon... hatte den Alu Rahmen NEU+Garantie um 350,- (!!!) über einen Radverein bezogen... auch den Carbon Rahmen Himod hätt' ich um 990,- statt 1.500,- erhalten können, doch ist mir Alu bei einem MTB einfach noch ...how shall I put it... irgendwie weniger unheimlich

CarbonVersion : hier wären etwa noch 400-500g drinnen gewesen...

Beim Rize ist der Unterschied Carbon zu Alu nur etwa 200-250g, warum ich mich auch zu Alu hingezogen fühlte.

Bei meiner Rennfeile ist mir das Gewicht durchaus sehr wichtig, da ich selbst leicht bin und deswegen Leichtbau auch am Bike sein darf/soll, so die Funktion nicht leidet. Das Alu-Flash hatte ich bereits mit etwa 8,6kg aufgebaut... mit allen problemlos Dingen (Reifen RoRo,Tacho usw), die man so braucht bin ich aber wieder bei 9,2Kg...darum auch meine offene Frage

Schlusssatz: auch nach einiger Zeit bin ich noch begeistert wie schnell das Bike im Antritt ist, oder wie man im höchsten Gang im Wiegetritt einen ordentlichen Berg erklimmt


----------



## hooliemoolie (7. Juli 2012)

hatte das gleiche wollte mein bike fahrfertig bei 8,5 haben also mit Tacho Pedalen etc..
geblieben is nur der rahmen vom komplettbike,reingesteckt habe ich viel viel mehr als ich gedacht habe ABER es ist schon sehr nice und macht ordentlich laune werd nächste woche mein neues bike abholen diesmal wirds aber carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (8. Juli 2012)

Alles klar!

Gibts schon update zum Vorbau!
Werde heute mal eine Runde fahren und das verdächtige NEUE knachsen an der Kurbel testen...
Scheint sich wieder ranzuschleichen! Werde dann jetzt mal auf eine andere Marke pochen beim Händler!

Grüße


----------



## lobi (8. Juli 2012)

ja gibt es: habe meins vom Händler abgeholt. Gestern dann auf ca 60 Km getestet. Ganz zum Schluß kam wieder leichtes Knacken auf. Ich habe mir Werkzeug für den Vorbau bestellt.Dann noch einmal alles nachziehen und schmieren. Und natürlich weiter beobachten. Im Radladen meinte man das sich die Lager, der Vorbau und die Gabel erst setzten und sowas vorkommen kann.Mich nervt das schon, und ist echt schade. Sonst ist das Flash echt toll.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## lobi (8. Juli 2012)

und hier mal dann mein Flash1, bis jetzt nur der Lenker getauscht!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Christian-Karl (8. Juli 2012)

lobi schrieb:


> und hier mal dann mein Flash1, bis jetzt nur der Lenker getauscht!!
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Wie gefällt dir die SRAM X9 kurbel mit 39, 26?

Grüße


----------



## lobi (8. Juli 2012)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Wie gefällt dir die SRAM X9 kurbel mit 39, 26?
> 
> Grüße



Für mich Überragend, dazu muß man schreiben das ich hier im Flachland wohne. Nur leichte Anstiege. Und das man alles hinten schalten kann ist schon cool. Mit der kurbel gab es bis jetzt auch keine problem.Alles bestens bis auf den Vorrbau. Hoffe ich bekommen das in den Griff.
Grüße

P.S. Für Biker die im Norden wohnen kann ich Lauenburgische Seenplatte emfehlen. Echt coll und auch ein wenig Bergig. Bei einer Rundfahrt die Seilzufähre bei Siebeneichen benutzen
Das weiter zu reichen habe ich dem Fährmann versprochen


----------



## Christian-Karl (8. Juli 2012)

lobi schrieb:


> Für mich Überragend, dazu muß man schreiben das ich hier im Flachland wohne. Nur leichte Anstiege. Und das man alles hinten schalten kann ist schon cool. Mit der kurbel gab es bis jetzt auch keine problem.Alles bestens bis auf den Vorrbau. Hoffe ich bekommen das in den Griff.
> Grüße
> 
> P.S. Für Biker die im Norden wohnen kann ich Lauenburgische Seenplatte emfehlen. Echt coll und auch ein wenig Bergig. Bei einer Rundfahrt die Seilzufähre bei Siebeneichen benutzen
> Das weiter zu reichen habe ich dem Fährmann versprochen



Das ist ja mein "Problem" wo ich ja fast auf 3 fach tendiere. Ich fahre sehr viel auf dem 42er Blatt, wenns schön flach dahin geht, bei uns sind dann die Anstiege aber gern auch steil und da ists mit 27 nich so eine Gaude.
Mein Vorbau nervt mich auch! War ein Jahr kein Thema, jetzt neuer Rahmen und schon krachts beim Bergauftreten..
Grüße


----------



## lobi (9. Juli 2012)

Es ist schon nervig wenn alle 50 Km der Vorbau zu knarzen anfängt. Ich werde nochmal der Sache auf den Grund gehen. Morgen ist nochmal eine kleine Tour. Dann müßte auch mein bestellte Werkzeug eintreffen. Dann wird alles noch einmal gefettet und mit Drehmoment nachgezogen. Dann werden wir sehen.  Den Radläden traue ich nicht so recht, da wird einfach schnell nachgezogen und gut ist. Die Ursache intressiert keinen.
Eine schöne woche allen CD Fahrern....

Gruß


----------



## Christian-Karl (9. Juli 2012)

So, leider kann es passieren, dass ich CD den Rücken kehre, muss morgen anrufen, was sich der Händler vorstellt, aber er hat die Option in den Raum gestellt, das Rad einzutauschen. Es war seit den ersten 20km ein Baustelle.

Mal abwarten. Irgendwie schade, das Rad machte wirklich Laune, man sollte nur Taub sein und nie bremsen müssen mit den Avid!


----------



## lobi (10. Juli 2012)

also wegen den Avid würde ich es nicht weggeben.Da denke ich kann man was machen. Wenn natürlich das mit dem Vorbau nicht weg geht müssen Optionen her. Und dann wäre eine natürlich ein Markenwechsel oder ein neues Rad!!!
Bei Bremsen Belege tauschen und natürlich einbremsen.....Bei meiner Freundin hat es geholfen, bei meinem CD ist die Hinterbremse noch Problemkind


----------



## Christian-Karl (10. Juli 2012)

Es ist halt so, dass das Knachsen der Kurbel auch nie wegging...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lobi (10. Juli 2012)

ja gut aber sowas muß doch ursachen haben? Kurbel oder bremsen kann man tauschen,reparieren oder fetten.Wurde dies alles gemacht? Ich würde bei solchen Problemen CD kontaktieren, die haben doch einen Ruf zu verlieren?!


----------



## Christian-Karl (10. Juli 2012)

Neuer Rahmen, neue Kurbel alles gemacht. Jetzt wirds ein Zesty 314


----------



## MChaosbiker (10. Juli 2012)

Ich hab XT-Kurbel drauf , und da is ( zum Glück ) alles top . Und ich gehöre zur höheren Gewichtsklasse  und bei der Bremse , seit dieser Saison die neue XT . Will ja net schwärmen , aber besser gehts fast net für mich . Einmal eingestellt , kein Schleifen , kaum Fading , Bremsleistung mehr als aussreichend ( 180/160 mm) Hebel liegt super in der Hand  und Vorbau hab ich den Orginal drauf , also den vom Modell 2010 . Den hörste gar net . Ich kann also net klagen übers F1  ( jou wollte es mal verkaufen , aber da war ich geistig net auf der Höh , hahahhahahahhhahha ) Abweichend zum Bild ist jetzt ein Ritchey Rizer drauf ....


----------



## lobi (10. Juli 2012)

na dann viel spaß, ich habe vorhin nochmal kurz getestet. Kein Knarzen zu hören. Ich denke es hat wirklich mit Staub zu tun. Außer leichtes Bremsen Qischen hinten alles bestens.

gruß


----------



## BLKBettyRacing (11. Juli 2012)

...hab mein Leichtbau-F3 am WE bei einer 15-20min Abfahrt von 1600m auf 400m über 0 ausgiebig testen können,dabei war ich über den Komfort der Speedneedle-KHS-Carbonstützen-Kombination recht positiv überrascht. Zuvor hatte ich mal eine KCNC Stütze an der Needle, doch knarzte das extrem und hat auch nicht sonderlich sicher gewirkt. Wer fährt die SAVE-Stütze? Eindrücke?

Wer hat schon einen Maxxis 330g Flyweight mit Dichtmilch auf einer Podium MMX Felge gefahren? Ähnliche Reifen?

lg!


----------



## David_B (11. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn es ein Flash F2 ist: Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, habe ich den Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr demontiert. Warum? Das Klappern der Aufnahme im Rahmen macht mich wahnsinnig.
Die Schraube fasst in irgendeine Art Hülse (keine Ahnung wie man das Bauteil nennt). Dieses Bauteil wackelt aber im Rahmen und macht Geräusche.
Beim anderen Flaschenhalter geht es auch gerade mit der Geräuschentwicklung los.

Dazu habe ich Fragen: Wie heißt das Teil und kann man es wechseln? Kann man so was selbst machen oder ist das eine Sache für einen Händler oder gar den Hersteller?


----------



## BLKBettyRacing (11. Juli 2012)

ad David B)

Die Hülsen für die Trinkflaschen-Schrauben sind generell sehr schlecht (!!!) in den Rahmen gesetzt! Du kannst aber einfach auch etwas blauen Loctite verwenden um die Hülse gegen Verdrehen zu sichern... Schrauben auch mit etwas Sicherung rein und nicht zu fest anknallen...

alternativ: zu CD retour... ewig auf Ersatz warten und genau das selbe Problem wieder vorfinden...

An meinem alten F2000 Jahrgang 1999 oder so... war das noch perfekt im Rahmen eingelassen rsp. integriert...

Fazit: Dinge werden leichter, besser aber nicht;-)


----------



## David_B (11. Juli 2012)

Danke schon mal für deine Einschätzung! 
Verliere ich auch nicht die Garantie, wenn ich Loctite nehme?
Und beim Einschicken reparieren die das und ich bekomme meinen Rahmen wieder? Klingt in jedem Fall nach jeder Menge Aufwand, alleine alles zu demontieren...


----------



## Renn Maus (12. Juli 2012)

Loctite ist keine professionelle Lösung des Problems.
Die Gewindeeinsätze werden bei der Fertigung wie ein Niet von innen (als nicht das Gewinde, sonder eine Hülse darüber) verquetscht. Das ist Standard und nicht Cannondalespezifisch.
Leider schafft es Cannondale aber nicht die Dinger korrekt einzupressen.

Ich bin zu einem gut sortierten Händler (mit großer Werkstatt) gefahren und habe mir die Hülsen dort vor Ort für nen 5er in die Trinkgeldkasse nachpressen lassen. Hält seit dem Bombenfest.

Allerdings solltest du dem Händler den Gefallen tun und vorher die Flaschenhalter abmontieren (bei mir hat er direkt alle vier Hülsen nachgepresst, obwohl nur zwei locker waren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (12. Juli 2012)

BLKBettyRacing schrieb:


> Fazit: Dinge werden leichter, besser aber nicht;-)



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben.
Und seit de Dinger in Asien zwecks Gewinnoptimierung produziert werden sind die nähte nicht mehr cd typisch usw usw... Das Rad ist echt geil, nur sollte man mit Ohrstöpsel fahren und die Avid Bremsen wechseln. 
Schade, am Samstag wirds ein getauscht. Ich wird mir irgendwann ein gebrauchtes USA Rad zulegen. Was mir leid tut, die Lefty ist echt genial. 


Grüße


----------



## David_B (12. Juli 2012)

Meines ist Modelljahr 2010, also noch nicht auf Fernost.


----------



## F1er (12. Juli 2012)

Moin,
Loctite blau ist eine mittelfeste Schraubensicherung und nicht zur dauerhaften befestigung von Gewindedübeln geeignet. Wenn diese lose sind kann man sie nachpressen oder gleich neue einpressen. Meine sind noch fest. Ich denke wenn der Flaschenhalter nicht fest genug angezogen wird lösen sich die Dübel durch die Vibrationen.

Gruß
F1er


----------



## Christian-Karl (14. Juli 2012)

So, werde den Thread leider nicht mehr so verfolgen!
Will mich aber für alle konstruktiven Posts bedanken! Hoffe auf etwas mehr Freude bei meinem neuen Rad! 
Ich muss aber eins sagen, es ging ab wie die Feuerwehr und Mopedautos mussten sich fürchten...

Viel Spaß noch.

Grüße


----------



## MChaosbiker (14. Juli 2012)

Viel Glück mit dem neuen Bike ..........


----------



## F1er (14. Juli 2012)

Alles Gute auch von mir,
ich hoffe das es diesmal kein "Montagsbike" ist
Gruß
F1er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (14. Juli 2012)

Danke und euch viel Spaß mit der Feuerwehr.


----------



## Christian-Karl (15. Juli 2012)

Noch ganz kurz, so schaut die Veränderung aus!
Ich werde mir aber trotzdem nächstes Jahre ein HT zulegen weil fürs Training in den Voralpen besser ist.
Aktuell aktiviere ich das Francesco Moser von meinen Papa zum Kondi trainieren!


----------



## bluenabu (15. Juli 2012)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Noch ganz kurz, so schaut die Veränderung aus!
> Ich werde mir aber trotzdem nächstes Jahre ein HT zulegen weil fürs Training in den Voralpen besser ist.
> Aktuell aktiviere ich das Francesco Moser von meinen Papa zum Kondi trainieren!



kaufe ich inc.porto für 200euro


----------



## MChaosbiker (9. August 2012)

So , letztes Wochenende mit weißem F1  andere Farbe ( Rahmen+Gabel)  orange oder radon-grün .... bin mir net sicher   Bilder gibts ca. in 2 Wochen , zerlegen , weg schaffen zum lackieren oder pulvern , Berlin Urlaub , Bike wieder zusammen bauen


----------



## bluenabu (9. August 2012)

bin ja mal gespannt....aber ich denke dann ist die garantie futsch?




MChaosbiker schrieb:


> So , letztes Wochenende mit weißem F1  andere Farbe ( Rahmen+Gabel)  orange oder radon-grün .... bin mir net sicher   Bilder gibts ca. in 2 Wochen , zerlegen , weg schaffen zum lackieren oder pulvern , Berlin Urlaub , Bike wieder zusammen bauen


----------



## MChaosbiker (12. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung mit Garantie , gehe aber mit meinem Material recht schonend um  hab bis jetzt wenig geschrottet in meiner Karriere . So , zerlegt is es , alles wichtige abgeklebt , morgen gehts zum Farben-Mensch .....


----------



## MChaosbiker (24. August 2012)

Es ist fertig , naja zu 90% , Cannondale Sticker fehlen noch . Aber schon in arbeit  ........ nur eins ist Mist , man findet es kaum noch im Gras .... hab mal ein Bild von vorher dazu gestellt .... und die Sattelstützenklemme muß noch wech , muß ne Schwarze her  ....... der Gobi is recht angenehm , heute mal 40KM gefahren .....


----------



## UliT (24. August 2012)

Hallo!

Schöne Farbe, gefällt mir! Ich würde noch zu einer schwarzen Kurbel tendieren.

MfG


----------



## MChaosbiker (24. August 2012)

Weihnachten is nicht mehr weit .......


----------



## Christian-Karl (24. August 2012)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (24. August 2012)

auf jedenfallist es einzigartig
decals fehlen noch ? machst du schwarze oder weiße schrift drauf ?

darf man mal nach dem preis fürs lacken fragen....




MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Es ist fertig , naja zu 90% , Cannondale Sticker fehlen noch . Aber schon in arbeit  ........ nur eins ist Mist , man findet es kaum noch im Gras .... hab mal ein Bild von vorher dazu gestellt .... und die Sattelstützenklemme muß noch wech , muß ne Schwarze her  ....... der Gobi is recht angenehm , heute mal 40KM gefahren .....


----------



## MChaosbiker (25. August 2012)

Auf die eine Seite weiße Schrift , andere Seite schwarze  hat 100Euro gekostet , ist aber lackiert , nicht gepulvert . Pulvern wäre zu heiß geworden für die Gabel .....


----------



## bluenabu (1. September 2012)

neuer lrs


----------



## MChaosbiker (1. September 2012)

Respekt , sieht gut aus ..... wie bist du mit der Stütze zufrieden ? Und welche Bremsscheiben fährst du ???? Gruß aus dem Odenwald


----------



## bluenabu (2. September 2012)

die save stütze ist das beste was es für mich gibt 

die 160er aligator scheiben laufen und bremsen bei mir mehr als sehr gut(90-95kg eigengewicht)
und den lrs habe ich zum ek. preis bekommen....ein schnäppchen


----------



## MChaosbiker (11. September 2012)

So , Projekt Farbe is fertig . Aber Sticker drauf machen is net sooooo einfach  in der kalten Jahreszeit gibts noch paar Kleinteile ( Stütze , Kurbel , Lenker ...  ) ...... gibts für die Save-Stütze eigentlich ne Kilobegrenzung  ..... Gruß aus dem Regen-beginnendem-Odenwald ....... und das Beste is , jetzt siehts nicht mehr aus wie ein BAUMARKTFAHRRAD


----------



## canno-range (11. September 2012)

Ich hätte ja, wie gesagt, die Labels weggelassen, sieht aber am Rahmen gut aus so. Die Beschriftung der Lefty gefällt mir aber nicht. Ich hätte das kleiner und in der gleichen Schriftart wie am Rahmen gemacht. 

Eins geht aber gar nicht: Die rote Stützenklemme *muss weg*!


----------



## bluenabu (11. September 2012)

die save stütze wird dich schon halten.rad sieht gut aus so......hat nicht jeder ein cannondale in froschfot..grün


----------



## chrisny (11. September 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> die save stütze ist das beste was es für mich gibt
> 
> die 160er aligator scheiben laufen und bremsen bei mir mehr als sehr gut(90-95kg eigengewicht)
> und den lrs habe ich zum ek. preis bekommen....ein schnäppchen



Bist du zufrieden mit dem LRS? Was wiegst Du, wenn ich mal so ganz frech fragen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (11. September 2012)

schon bestellt die Sattelklemme ....... Lefty-Sticker .... hm ..... gefällt mir auch noch net soooo gut ..... mal schauen


----------



## bluenabu (12. September 2012)

so um die 90kg......ich bin aber auch 189cm groß
der lrs ist der hammer.....knattert schön,ist leicht und rollt fast von allein bergauf




chrisny schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden mit dem LRS? Was wiegst Du, wenn ich mal so ganz frech fragen darf


----------



## MChaosbiker (2. Oktober 2012)

so , letztes upgrad 2012 , okay is net viel , aber die tolle , rote Sattelstützenklemme is wech + Ritchey Schraubgriffe


----------



## David_B (2. Oktober 2012)

Das Grün ****t aber gewaltig!


----------



## MChaosbiker (2. Oktober 2012)

....t = stinkt ????? Hab Bilder vom Radon in DEM Grün gesehen , und DAS wollte ich auch haben  und ich finds klasse  .... Gruß aus dem sonnigen Odenwald


----------



## David_B (2. Oktober 2012)

f i c k t sollte das heißen, wird hier aber zensiert. Das ist aber positiv gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (2. Oktober 2012)

habs auch postiv aufgenommen  is jetzt kein stangenfahrrad mehr


----------



## bluenabu (3. Oktober 2012)

sind die aufkleber jetzt unter klarlack oder oben drauf ?


----------



## MChaosbiker (3. Oktober 2012)

Übern Lack , aber sind Aufkleber vom Auto-Folierer . Also kein Ramsch


----------



## tsulemann (9. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal mein kleiner Alublitz


----------



## Christian-Karl (9. Oktober 2012)

tsulemann schrieb:


> Hier mal mein kleiner Alublitz




sieht gut aus!


----------



## Nachor (10. Oktober 2012)

,, vor allem so sauber   meins ist selten so zu sehen...

LRS: wie sind denn dir Crossmax ST Fahrer mit dem LRS zufrieden, ist das ne "gute" Alternative zu einem LRS mit der ZTR Arch Felge ?


----------



## MChaosbiker (11. Oktober 2012)

Sehr zufrieden mit ST , hab sie knapp 8000Km drauf , und nix gewesen  und ich gehör zu der XXX KG Fraktion ..... nur die Qualität der Aufkleber is dürftig ( die kleine , gelben Mavic Aufkleber )


----------



## David_B (11. Oktober 2012)

Hatte die 2010er ST und wiege zwischen 79 und 84 Kilo und war unzufrieden. Das Hinterrad war mir zu schwammig und Schlauch/Mantel tauschen war mir auch zu fummelig. Bin auf American Classic umgestiegen und zufrieden.


----------



## hooliemoolie (11. Oktober 2012)

Hätte noch ein Flash Alu Rahmen grösse L in Schwarz Grün abzugeben bei Intresse


----------



## BLKBettyRacing (18. Oktober 2012)

Interesse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (22. Oktober 2012)

So ,  letzten Bilder 2012


----------



## MChaosbiker (22. Oktober 2012)

falsches Bild , sorry ....


----------



## bluenabu (22. Oktober 2012)

warum die letzten bilder 2012 ?was ist passiertkette gerissen ?


----------



## MChaosbiker (23. Oktober 2012)

Bin kein Eis-Biker oder so ..... kommt schön ins Schlafzimmer zum Winterschlaf ..... dann im Febr. noch bissle pimpen und ab März gehts weiter


----------



## bluenabu (23. Oktober 2012)

was willst du denn jetzt schon wieder umbauen ?rad ist doch fertig ?


----------



## MChaosbiker (23. Oktober 2012)

Ein Bike is nie fertig  o schwarze XT-Kurbel wären schon cool  mal schauen , was das Christkind so raus rückt ....


----------



## earlofwine (22. November 2012)

-gelöscht-


----------



## MChaosbiker (23. Dezember 2012)

So , denn F1-Bikern mal Frohes Fest wünschen ...... na klar , denn Rest der Gemeinschaft natürlich auch ...... Gruß aus dem windigen , nassen Odenwald .... Stephan


----------



## F1er (6. Januar 2013)

So,
dann alles gute für 2013, hab heut mein 1. "türchen" für dieses Jahr gemacht. Mein alter Esel rollt noch ganz gut. 
Zur Abwechselung mal ein Original F1.
Gruß
F1er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (6. Januar 2013)

..... nice ......


----------



## bluenabu (6. Januar 2013)

original ist doch am besten


----------



## MChaosbiker (7. Januar 2013)

.... na na , mein Froschgrün is auch net soooooooooo schlecht


----------



## bluenabu (7. Januar 2013)

nicht schlecht.......aber grün


----------



## F1er (7. Januar 2013)

Das Grüne ist absolut geil, passt doch alles zusammen.


----------



## MChaosbiker (8. Januar 2013)

Röchtig F1er , und es ist noch ein 2010er Modell  ..... die letzten aus USA ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (8. Januar 2013)

also ist meins schei$$e


----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. Januar 2013)

stehe kurz vor einem kauf F29 1 Modell 2013.

Was ist qualitativ zu dem Rahmen zu sagen? Wie sieht es mit der dämpfung aus? wirkt das umworbene "save" in den Kettenstreben wirklich?

Soll man gleich auf die "save" stütze wechseln oder tut es erstmal die org. verbaute? Wie sind die X7 komps so? Die neue Lefty spricht genauso sensibel an? Was wiegt das Bike? Irgendwas um die 10,8kg?

Danke


----------



## MChaosbiker (9. Januar 2013)

Nö Bluenabu ...... nur die Modelle von 2010 sind vielleicht 2% schöner


----------



## bluenabu (9. Januar 2013)

ich hasse dich auch




MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Nö Bluenabu ...... nur die Modelle von 2010 sind vielleicht 2% schöner


----------



## MChaosbiker (9. Januar 2013)

..... We are Familie .....


----------



## justice_france (9. April 2013)

Hallo, ich wollte mir eventuell ein Cannondale Flash F1 zulegen. Möchte zufällig jemand von euch eines in Größe M zu verkaufen?(gerne ein 2010 oder 2011er Modell) 
Oder habt ihr mir ein Tip, wo ich eines neu günstig bekommen könnte? (auch 2012?)
Danke und Grüße


----------



## F1er (9. April 2013)

Hallo,
schau mal beim Auktionshaus deines Vertrauens rein, da hab ich eben noch eins gesehen.
Viel Glück.
Gruß
F1er


----------



## bluenabu (15. September 2013)




----------



## Nick-Alexander (16. September 2013)

.


----------



## mtbbee (17. September 2013)

ich hätte auch noch eines bzw. eher Gabel/Rahmen Set wegen Wechsel auf Carbon Flash: Fatty plus Rahmen 26" in S Modell 2012 .... so gut wie ohne Gebrauchsspuren da wenig gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nick-Alexander (26. Januar 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondal-F1...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2a36dcbff1


----------



## memphis35 (26. Januar 2014)

Um was geht es ?

Oder nur Spam ?


----------



## Nick-Alexander (26. Januar 2014)

Verkauf meines Cannondale F1...


----------



## justice_france (14. Oktober 2014)

Hier tut sich ja nicht mehr viel...
Ich selber fahre als Hardtail für schnelle Runden das F1 2011 und finde es immer noch, besonders aus ästhetischer Sicht, eines der besten Bikes überhaupt.  

Seid ihr auf die großen Räder gewechselt?


----------



## David_B (14. Oktober 2014)

Nee, fahre nach wie vor ein 2010er F2 und bin zufrieden. Kommt demnächst 2x10 Shimano XT dran.
Saß auf einpaar 29ern, das hat mir allerdings schon gut gefallen.


----------



## bluenabu (15. Oktober 2014)

ich bin auf scalpel 29 umgestiegen


----------

